# [Various] Catalyst 13.8 "Frame Pacing" Driver Reviews



## SlackerITGuy

Version: *13.8*
Build: 13.200.0.0000
WHQL Certification: No

*Download*

*Installation instructions for Windows 8.1 users:*

- Download the latest AMD Catalyst Win 8.1 Release Preview Drivers.
- Extract it.
- Replace the "Drivers" folder inside "Packages" with the one that comes with 13.8
- Run the setup.



Spoiler: Release notes



Quote:


> Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta Driver for Windows:
> 
> Support for AMD CrossFire™ Frame Pacing
> Frame Pacing ensures that frames rendered across multiple GPUs in a CrossFire configuration will be displayed at an even and regular pace.
> Enabled through the AMD Catalyst Control Center; Globally or on a per application basis.
> Frame Pacing is enabled by default.
> Supported for DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 applications, and resolutions up to and including 2560x1600 (single display).
> 
> OpenGL 4.3 support - full support for the OpenGL 4.3 feature set
> Performance improvements found in AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta for Windows:
> Metro: Last Light - improves performance up to 7% on the AMD Radeon™ HD 7000 Series
> 
> OpenGL support for User Profiles and Catalyst Application Profiles:
> Users can now create per application 3D setting profiles for OpenGL applications.
> OpenGL applications are now supported through Catalyst Application Profile updates (for single GPU and AMD CrossFire configurations).
> 
> AMD Enduro Technology enhancement - Catalyst Control Center will now show which applications are active on the Performance GPU, and the Power-Saving GPU
> Resolved issues:
> Resolved crash when enabling AMD CrossFireX™ on some AMD 970 platforms
> Improved stability for AMD Radeon HD 7790
> Resolved intermittent mouse cursor corruption when rapidly moving the cursor across window borders






*Reviews:*


*Guru3D*
*Anandtech*
*PC Perspective*
*Hardware Heaven*
*HardOCP*
*Hot Hardware*
*HardwareCanucks*
*ComputerBase.de (German)*
*PCGamesHardware (German)*
*Tech Report*



Spoiler: Conclusions



*Guru3D*
Quote:


> We are going to give credit where credit is due as AMD deserves that. In a relatively short time period the driver team has been able to tackle micro-stuttering significantly. Though they are not there 100% yet the overall latency differential has improved dramatically. Mind you that frame pacing only works with DX10 and DX11 titles for now. AMD is still working on DirectX 9, but that will be addressed in the upcoming Beta's.
> 
> Comparing apples to oranges, when you look at the charts NVIDIA still has a better overall solution as their latencies differentials for each even and odd frame are a hint better. But the difference with AMD is very close, so close that we doubt very much it can be seen visually. We are pretty sure that over time, AMDs frame pacing algorithm will get even more refined as remember, NVIDIA has been working on this rendering anomaly (or byproduct if you will) for a much longer time.


*Anantech*
Quote:


> Ultimately we have to give AMD the kudos they deserve. They have come forward about their issues, set out a plan to fix them, and have begun delivering on those plans. There's still room for further improvement within AMD's drivers, so AMD's job is far from done, but today they have taken the first step needed to settle the frame pacing problems that have been dogging their products.


*PCPER*
Quote:


> AMD deserves a lot of credit for stepping up and addressing these frame pacing issues with the 13.8 beta driver. It took a brand new testing methodology to really prove that there was an issue with CrossFire and even internally at AMD it seemed there was a debate if the results we published were "real." Not only does this driver validate everything we have worked on for the last two years but the fact that AMD has decided to enable the frame pacing fix by default emphasizes that fact even more. Evenly paced frames results in a smoother animation and does not mean that your input latency increases in any way.


*Hardware Heaven*
Quote:


> Overall we have to say this release doesn't deliver what we would have expected and to be honest we are not sure why AMD has rushed to deliver it in a state where there are no significant real world improvements in key titles... or why they felt waiting until all resolutions and DX9/OpenGL were ready wasnt worthwhile. It could be that there is an improvement in tests which use FCAT technology to record driver improvements but until the gains are replicated in real world use for games such as Crysis 3 we see no reason to change our conclusions from recent reviews.


*Hard OCP*
Quote:


> Frame Pacing is what AMD has needed for a long time now on CrossFire. It's a foot in the right direction, it improves upon what was there in a big and noticeable way. There is still room for improvement, but Frame Pacing has made AMD CrossFire more competitive. We will continue to investigate even deeper on these issues in the future. For now, people with AMD CrossFire go upgrade to Catalyst 13.8 Beta. Keep in mind that Frame Pacing will only work on single-display up to 2560x1600 right now. However, in Phase 2 later this month Eyefinity will be supported. Even if you are playing in Eyefinity, Catalyst 13.8 Beta alone has some game performance improvements versus Catalyst 13.6 Beta 2.


*Hot Hardware*
Quote:


> While the Catalyst 13.8 beta drives don't address every game across any possible resolution, they should help the vast majority of the market, running a single monitor at a resolution up to and including 2560x1600. DirectX 9 support would be nice, but since they're typically less taxing, they're not likely to be GPU bound on a higher-end CrossFire setup, so the benefits of enabling frame pacing are less impactful. Ultimately, AMD is on the right track and just make CrossFire and CrossFire-dependent products like their flagship Radeon HD 7990 more attractive. Kudos to AMD for making good on their promise to deliver a drive this summer.


*Hardware Canucks*
Quote:


> Even though frame pacing does represent a large improvement for Crossfire solutions, we just can't bring ourselves to laud it as a technological achievement. Late is certainly better than never but with the 13.8 beta drivers, AMD is simply fixing something which shouldn't have been broken for so long in the first place.


*Tech Report*
Quote:


> If you have any sort of graphics setup that relies of AMD's CrossFire technology, you'll want to download the Catalyst 13.8 beta and install it right away. Since AMD has wisely decided to enable frame pacing by default, gamers should see the benefits of that feature in any DirectX 10/11 games immediately. Based on our benchmark results, the slow-mo videos we've captured, and our own seat-of-the-pants impressions, I think we can say with confidence that AMD's frame pacing solution appears to work just as well as Nvidia's SLI frame metering. The Radeon HD 7990's frame production and delivery results look much more like what you'd get from a single fast GPU-and that's exactly the behavior you'd want.






Mod edit: added release notes and reviews. Special thanks to lacrossewacker and rpsgc for finding some of the reviews.


----------



## Collins00

Yay, looking forward to reviews


----------



## jeffro37

+rep. I noticed this is a larger d/L then usual too.


----------



## mrawesome421

Any point of updating for single GPU users?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> Any point of updating for single GPU users?


We don't know.

The frame pacing feature will most likely be useless to Single GPU users, but maybe these contain new game bug fixes, etc...


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> Any point of updating for single GPU users?


Of course. There are no Single/CF drivers difference. These should have the latest tweaks for single card as well, and support for newer and still unreleased games. If it's newer and doesn't BSOD, install it.


----------



## rock2702

I have a 7950+7970 xfire, will this driver work for my setup?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Focus182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> I have a 7950+7970 xfire, will this driver work for my setup?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Yes


----------



## keikei

Thank you Slacker. Any release notes?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Thank you Slacker. Any release notes?


Not yet


----------



## keikei

Thats cool. Guess i'll just have to hold off installing. Wanna see what AMD did with this baby.


----------



## Shadeh

I'm sorry to take this off topic, i didn't know you can crossfire two different cards? a quick google search told me you can do it with the same series for isntancde 79xx or 78xx. But, lets say i xfire my 7950 with a 7970, what kind of performance gains are to be expected? thanks


----------



## Focus182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadeh*
> 
> I'm sorry to take this off topic, i didn't know you can crossfire two different cards? a quick google search told me you can do it with the same series for isntancde 79xx or 78xx. But, lets say i xfire my 7950 with a 7970, what kind of performance gains are to be expected? thanks


You can crossfire a 7970 with a 7950 or a 7870 with a 7850 and so on but your performance will be limited to the slower card.

For example, if you had a 7970 and a 7950, they would both run like 7950's. You will still get the same performance as you would expect from getting another 7950 on top of a 7950 though.

You can run the cards at different clock speeds now but i have tested it and it seems like it will only get the performance of the lowest clocked card.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick update you guys:

Apparently these drivers won't install under Windows 8.1.


----------



## alpsie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadeh*
> 
> I'm sorry to take this off topic, i didn't know you can crossfire two different cards? a quick google search told me you can do it with the same series for isntancde 79xx or 78xx. But, lets say i xfire my 7950 with a 7970, what kind of performance gains are to be expected? thanks


then your 7970 will run as a 7950 performance wise

Sendt fra min GT-I9100 med Tapatalk2


----------



## Majorhi

Outstanding! New drivers to try out!


----------



## Colin0912

Confirmed Working Install On 8.1


----------



## iknownothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quick update you guys:
> 
> Apparently these drivers won't install under Windows 8.1.


For the love of .............................
This better not be true


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Focus182*
> 
> You can crossfire a 7970 with a 7950 or a 7870 with a 7850 and so on but your performance will be limited to the slower card.
> 
> For example, if you had a 7970 and a 7950, they would both run like 7950's. You will still get the same performance as you would expect from getting another 7950 on top of a 7950 though.
> 
> You can run the cards at different clock speeds now but i have tested it and it seems like it will only get the performance of the lowest clocked card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> then your 7970 will run as a 7950 performance wise
> 
> Sendt fra min GT-I9100 med Tapatalk2


I believe that is how it use to be, but IIRC correctly they changed this and now the HD7970 will run as a HD7970 and the HD7950 will run as a HD7950. You have to overclock them separately though, which should not be a big deal.


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quick update you guys:
> 
> Apparently these drivers won't install under Windows 8.1.


v v v Found this somewhere else. Haven't tested as I don't run Window 8.
Quote:


> take the 4 folders including drivers and copy them to the extracted package to have windows 8.1 v2 driver with framepacing on from this, working w8.1 x64


----------



## tx-jose

Woot time to find out if getting another 7950 or single 780 has arrived!!!

Waiting for PC Perspectives take on these drivers!


----------



## Focus182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I believe that is how it use to be, but IIRC correctly they changed this and now the HD7970 will run as a HD7970 and the HD7950 will run as a HD7950. You have to overclock them separately though, which should not be a big deal.


They did change it and you can run them at completely different clocks now but when i tested it not long ago, the added clock speed of the 7970 didn't make the slightest bit of difference in performance. Didn't matter how far the clocks on the 7950 and 7970 were away from each other.


----------



## funfortehfun

From WCCFTech:

Quote:


> With the Catalyst 13.8 BETA drivers, AMD users now get a chance to enable Frame Pacing fix under CrossfireX or dual chip GPU operations. The latest Catalyst Control Center than comes with the 13.8 BETA drivers allows users to turn On/Off frame pacing fix in any game they want. The Frame pacing is set to On by Default but those who are aiming for performance are recommended to keep it turned off. It is however told by AMD that users would experience a certain drop of FPS when Frame Pacing is enabled in a game. So those of you who are benchmarking would need to turn it off to avail full power of the graphic card.
> 
> It should be noted that this Catalyst 13.8 driver is still in BETA phase which itself is its first iteration denoted by the "BETA 1″. So we may get one or two more BETA's before AMD officially outs the WHQL certified release. Performance previews aren't available yet since AMD hasn't yet officially announced the Catalyst 13.8 BETA driver on its site yet but as soon as they do, we will do a round up of the various tech sites who provide their analysis of the Catalyst 13.8 BETA 1 Driver.
> 
> Read more: http://wccftech.com/amd-catalyst-13-8-beta-frame-pacing-fix-drivers-finally-released/#ixzz2ajRPbEVR


----------



## Rickles

Performance drop... hmmm

Perceived lower frame rate than displayed, or actual lower frame rate... now that is a tough choice..


----------



## james8

how come this isn't posted on the main

www.amd.com

website?


----------



## Focus182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Performance drop... hmmm
> 
> Perceived lower frame rate than displayed, or actual lower frame rate... now that is a tough choice..


if there really is one it has been said that it is going to be pretty small according to hardwareLUXX

"AMD specifies a performance loss of a few percent with "Frame pacing". In benchmarks so it is recommended to disable this while players should not notice any difference"


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iknownothing*
> 
> For the love of .............................
> This better not be true


So yeah apparently someone over at guru3d forums got it to install on Windows 8.1.

Procedure:

- Download the latest AMD Catalyst Win 8.1 Release Preview Driver.
- Extract it.
- Replace the "Drivers" folder inside "Packages" with the one that came with 13.8
- Run the setup.

EDIT: Will update the OP.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Focus182*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Performance drop... hmmm
> 
> Perceived lower frame rate than displayed, or actual lower frame rate... now that is a tough choice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if there really is one it has been said that it is going to be pretty small according to hardwareLUXX
> 
> "AMD specifies a performance loss of a few percent with "Frame pacing". In benchmarks so it is recommended to disable this while players should not notice any difference"
Click to expand...

Everyone experienced enough knew there would be a small cost.

100% worth it rather than brute forcing those frames through haphazardly.

However, they give users a choice, rather than forcing everyone on or off the boat.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Am i crazy or do these boost 3DMark Firestrike scores quite abit? I gained like 300 points.


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Performance drop... hmmm
> 
> Perceived lower frame rate than displayed, or actual lower frame rate... now that is a tough choice..


Well I highly assume the lower framerate with lower frame-time latency will look WAY better than higher framerates with high frame-time latency.

I'd take 65fps with low frame-latency fluctuations over 75-80fps with high frame-latency fluctuations anyway. Although we will have to wait till the reviews are out to see the actual performance difference although I highly doubt you are going to lose more than 5-10% of your fps.


----------



## Colin0912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> So yeah apparently someone over at guru3d forums got it to install on Windows 8.1.
> 
> Procedure:
> 
> - Download the latest AMD Catalyst Win 8.1 Release Preview Driver.
> - Extract it.
> - Replace the "Drivers" folder inside "Packages" with the one that came with 13.8
> - Run the setup.
> 
> EDIT: Will update the OP.


I just downloaded it installed it on window 8.1 without any changes


----------



## keikei

Well, hopefully the drivers work and they get finalized before BF4. Only game i've had fps issues with was Bioshock, but i've already unistalled/completed it.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin0912*
> 
> I just downloaded it installed it on window 8.1 without any changes


Excellent









Lucky bastard hahahaha.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

It's giving me a bit of mouse lag but other than that it's an improvement.


----------



## Lshuman

Where is the source of this new driver? They are not on the AMD download page.


----------



## mrawesome421

Perhaps I'm blind or just not used to tweaking Catalyst much, but where exactly do we disable the frame pacing option?

I hope these drivers fix the issue I had with 13.6 keeping my monitor from waking up when it goes off.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am going to give them a try. Crysis 3 is the only game which i feel that it is not smooth regardless the fps i get.


----------



## Focus182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> Perhaps I'm blind or just not used to tweaking Catalyst much, but where exactly do we disable the frame pacing option?
> 
> I hope these drivers fix the issue I had with 13.6 keeping my monitor from waking up when it goes off.


Go to CCC then the Gaming tab and then click 3D application settings and its at the bottom of that page.


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Focus182*
> 
> Go to CCC then the Gaming tab and then click 3D application settings and its at the bottom of that page.


Thanks bro


----------



## senth

had 13.6b running before. Just installed 13.8b. Getting worst performance in bf3. going back to 13.6b.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Mmmm interesting









I've read a couple of post on different forums of people claiming improved smoothness on single GPU setups as well.


----------



## Tman5293

I'm having a terrible time with these drivers on Battlefield 3. I'm stuttering like crazy. It makes the game unplayable. It's kind of stupid considering the fact that it was smooth as butter with the 13.6 drivers. Anyone else having this problem with BF3?


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'm having a terrible time with these drivers on Battlefield 3. I'm stuttering like crazy. It makes the game unplayable. It's kind of stupid considering the fact that it was smooth as butter with the 13.6 drivers. Anyone else having this problem with BF3?


Someone over on Hardforum said he had the same issue, massive gpu usage and stuttering.

Rebooted twice, no changes to the drivers, and it fixed the issues and is smooth as butter. No idea why it worked, but just thought I'd relay what I heard.

I'm still at work, so no chance to test yet.


----------



## Baghi

Do not want until it's WHQL'ed!







Lets others to experiment with this. BTW, I'm a single GPU user.


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Mmmm interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a couple of post on different forums of people claiming improved smoothness on single GPU setups as well.


My Unigine Valley/Heaven benches seemed smoother. Still haven't gamed on these yet though.

Single 7850 2GB here.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Also experienced stuttering in WoW.
That combined with mouse lag means I'm reverting to 13.4


----------



## alpsie

Neat, I´ll install these right away, even if my cards ain't high end


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Could easily see the difference in Crysis 3. Not its very smooth. Not completely smooth because still only getting 50 fps







. Going to give BF3 a try.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> Any point of updating for single GPU users?
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know.
> 
> *The frame pacing feature will most likely be useless to Single GPU use*rs, but maybe these contain new game bug fixes, etc...
Click to expand...

You don't know that. These are "the" drivers we have all been waiting for and to tell single gpu users to shove off, smacks forehead. That aside, it should be common knowledge now that single gpu optimizations are often bundled in crossfire app profiles.


----------



## Nevk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'm having a terrible time with these drivers on Battlefield 3. I'm stuttering like crazy. It makes the game unplayable. It's kind of stupid considering the fact that it was smooth as butter with the 13.6 drivers. Anyone else having this problem with BF3?


I do not have problem on BF3.


----------



## BigMack70

Reviews please? I really hope this delivers the goods.... it will make AMD relevant at the very high end again.

Too late for me as I already abandoned the 7970 CF ship for 780 SLI, but I still hope it works out well for AMD.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> Someone over on Hardforum said he had the same issue, massive gpu usage and stuttering.
> 
> Rebooted twice, no changes to the drivers, and it fixed the issues and is smooth as butter. No idea why it worked, but just thought I'd relay what I heard.
> 
> I'm still at work, so no chance to test yet.


Sometimes it takes a few reboots to get CCC to actually work.

I've Updated drivers and tried to play games and had the GPU still running it's eyefinity Desktop clocks (500/1500), it took me a few shutdowns/reboots before the card finally started running the correct clocks in 3d mode.

CCC Also doesnt load custom Fan profiles and stuff for me on 13.6 unless i open CCC, then the fans spin up to the settings i have them at.

Hopefully when I update to 13.8 tonite that problem goes away. But it might also be what's causing the overheat/random shutdown problems.

Right now, MY CCC Profile has my Fans at 75%,. when I boot windows, the fans are at the idle/low RPM setting according to Sysmonitor, Booting a game and running it does not force fans to spin up when GPU gets hot. as the GPU is in Manual Mode. Fans didnt budge even when GPU passed 65^C so I quit the application.

Opening CCC, causes the Fans to Spin up to their 75% Setting.

to Fix this, I Pinned CCC to the taskbar, and added a Run command to the startup, so CCC Menu opens when booting windows and fans spin up to 75%.

Before 13.4 I had no problems with CCC Loading Profile/Fan Settings on Startup.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Do not want until it's WHQL'ed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets others to experiment with this. BTW, I'm a single GPU user.


WHQL Certification just means it worked for the Labrats at MS, it doesnt mean it's perfect/bug free.

the nVidia GPU Killer Driver was WHQL Certified.


----------



## xlim3y

I also forgot to mention that my afterburner install dropped my 3d clocks down to their lowest levels.

I set them back up, but I can't run anything yet anyway (BOO work!)


----------



## alpsie

Alright, seem to have installed fine for me, strange is I did not have the option of doing a clean install. I´ve done a reboot too.
So what game had the biggest issues? then I´ll try and run it, if I own it.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> CCC Also doesnt load custom Fan profiles and stuff for me on 13.6 unless i open CCC, then the fans spin up to the settings i have them at.
> 
> Hopefully when I update to 13.8 tonite that problem goes away. But it might also be what's causing the overheat/random shutdown problems.
> 
> Right now, MY CCC Profile has my Fans at 75%,. when I boot windows, the fans are at the idle/low RPM setting according to Sysmonitor, Booting a game and running it does not force fans to spin up when GPU gets hot. as the GPU is in Manual Mode. Fans didnt budge even when GPU passed 65^C so I quit the application.
> 
> Opening CCC, causes the Fans to Spin up to their 75% Setting.
> 
> to Fix this, I Pinned CCC to the taskbar, and added a Run command to the startup, so CCC Menu opens when booting windows and fans spin up to 75%.
> 
> Before 13.4 I had no problems with CCC Loading Profile/Fan Settings on Startup.


You can edit the Catalyst start timer. You know there is a delay after log in before CCC loads profiles and what not. Gonna have to google it cuz I never bothered to remember where the registry edit resides.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

BF3 was fine for me. Could not really see a difference since even before it was butter smooth. As far as mouse Lag goes i dont really notice it. Just so you know its also present with SLI and is due to delaying the frame.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You don't know that. These are "the" drivers we have all been waiting for and to tell single gpu users to shove off, smacks forehead. That aside, it should be common knowledge now that single gpu optimizations are often bundled in crossfire app profiles.


That's why I said "We don't know".

Given all the information we've been fed over all this time, it became pretty evident that the "frame pacing" feature was going to be for multi-GPU setups, that's why I made that assumption, take it easy.


----------



## jeffro37

It may be me, but i feel like single gpu is also smoother. This has fixed my few issues with 7870 cfx. ( the very few i even had) Not really seeing a loss of performance either. Well a few fps, but that is worth it in my eyes.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> WHQL Certification just means it worked for the Labrats at MS, it doesnt mean it's perfect/bug free.
> 
> the nVidia GPU Killer Driver was WHQL Certified.


For me, it guarantees that there won't be updates to it anymore in a certain driver version.


----------



## Focus182

I notice a bit of stutter in BF3 too. It is still a huge improvement overall but its a little annoying.


----------



## Ghost12

Something not right with this, in 3dmark11 i am getting more gpu use from the second card than the first, loaded up bf3 and exactly the same. The second card flat out 99% but the first far less according to afterburner monitoring


----------



## SKYMTL

Reviews will be up in 45 minutes or so.


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Reviews will be up in 45 minutes or so.


Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

I will wait the reviews. Ive been waitin for this driver fix!.


----------



## aalvisk

One question: Does this also reduce the microstuttering in dual graphics using an AMD APU and dedicated card?


----------



## Focus182

Release notes are out

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/amdcatalyst13-8WINBetaDriver.aspx


----------



## lacrossewacker

with the drivers installed, can some people rerun their previous benchmarks (heaven 4.0, Valley 1.0, etc..) and post how the FPS compares to the older drivers?


----------



## Focus182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> with the drivers installed, can some people rerun their previous benchmarks (heaven 4.0, Valley 1.0, etc..) and post how the FPS compares to the older drivers?


I ran 4.0 yesterday at *1150/1250* on both cards and got 68.6 fps with a score of 1728. I ran it again today with frame pacing at *1100/1250* on both cards and got 66.7fps with a 1679 score.

So it doesn't looks like much of a difference to me.

( I would test 1150/1250 but my first card is rubbish and won't take it in this heat







)


----------



## dir_d

it would be really smart for people to do a total wipe of other drivers before installing this new driver. Ive also seen that this driver is making old "stable" overclocks not stable. For the people stuttering i would lower your clocks and try some new things.


----------



## Pantsu

"Supported for DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 applications, and resolutions up to and including 2560x1600 (single display)."

No eyefinity supported frame pacing? I guess AMD doesn't want my money then.


----------



## twitchyzero

7 pages and not a person mentioned whether or not it's a fix per-game basis?

Looking forward to PCP/HWC reviews


----------



## Tman5293

So I fixed the problem with Battlefield 3. Runs smooth as butter now. Turns out ULPS (Ultra Low Power State) is broken on this driver, at least for me. Whenever my second card turned on it would automatically ramp up to 100% GPU usage even if I was just sitting on the desktop. So I went into the registry and disabled ULPS and now everything works great.

I've noticed some significant performance increases with this driver. Here's my 3DMark Firestrike score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/719154

I also noticed an increase in average FPS on Unigine Valley.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pantsu*
> 
> "Supported for DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 applications, and resolutions up to and including 2560x1600 (single display)."
> 
> No eyefinity supported frame pacing? I guess AMD doesn't want my money then.


Eyefinity is coming later.


----------



## Artikbot

Oh 13.6 beta, thou hath served me well.


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> 7 pages and not a person mentioned whether or not it's a fix per-game basis?
> 
> Looking forward to PCP/HWC reviews


The official release notes state Metro Last Light get's a 7% performance increase on 7000 series cards... *shrugs*


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You can edit the Catalyst start timer. You know there is a delay after log in before CCC loads profiles and what not. Gonna have to google it cuz I never bothered to remember where the registry edit resides.


I heard of it, but I never touched it,

one day, I just noticed that after I updated, that the fans were no longer spinning up, even under heavy use....
And everytime I opened CCC to Ensure they were set, they'd magically spin up, so i just made it a habit to open CCC to force them to spin up.

I guess frame Pacing isnt a Option for Eyefinity


----------



## remedy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So I fixed the problem with Battlefield 3. Runs smooth as butter now. Turns out ULPS (Ultra Low Power State) is broken on this driver, at least for me. Whenever my second card turned on it would automatically ramp up to 100% GPU usage even if I was just sitting on the desktop. So I went into he registry and disabled ULPS and now everything works great.
> 
> I've noticed some significant performance increases with this driver. Here's my 3DMark Firestrike score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/719154
> 
> I also noticed an increase in average FPS on Unigine Valley.


i spent the past hour figuring this out, i had the same issue. i fixed it by removing the drivers (with the normal ati uninstaller) and just reinstalling. ULPS works for me now.


----------



## Frankzro

Does anyone know if these drivers also pertain to the 7970m series too ?


----------



## Capta1nKirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> 7 pages and not a person mentioned whether or not it's a fix per-game basis?
> 
> Looking forward to PCP/HWC reviews


Actually, this was posted on page 3:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> From WCCFTech:
> 
> The latest Catalyst Control Center than comes with the 13.8 BETA drivers allows users to turn On/Off frame pacing fix in any game they want. The Frame pacing is set to On by Default but those who are aiming for performance are recommended to keep it turned off.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro*
> 
> Does anyone know if these drivers also pertain to the 7970m series too ?


They do.

I'm going to try them on the 7660G, it was quite stuttery in some situations, albeit presumably due to a lack of bandwidth, not a driver issue. Still giving it a go nonetheless.


----------



## Offler

Hmm.

Previously I was able to trigger facial flickering in Skyrim on 1060Mhz. Now I cant trigger it on 1080MHz...

But I did HUGE stability improvement to my system last week when i finally tuned RAM.

What about you guys?


----------



## civerol

Is someone using AMD Downsampling Gui ? All my custom resolutions are gone.


----------



## Nevk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> with the drivers installed, can some people rerun their previous benchmarks (heaven 4.0, Valley 1.0, etc..) and post how the FPS compares to the older drivers?


No change









13.6beta2


13.8Beta1


----------



## brucethemoose

Miraculous improvement in Skyrim for me, ME3 no different (wasn't that bad to start with)... about to test Planetside 2, which was a stuttering mess before.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aalvisk*
> 
> One question: Does this also reduce the microstuttering in dual graphics using an AMD APU and dedicated card?


No.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Drivers seem good to me i havet tested many games long i did test borderlands 2 but forgot to lower the physx so the results could be much better i bet.


----------



## jprovido

aren't this driver for multi-gpu setups only? afaik there's no frame skipping on single gpu configs


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> aren't this driver for multi-gpu setups only? afaik there's no frame skipping on single gpu configs


This isn't JUST for crossfire setups. The frame pace fixes will apply to them, but single GPU users should check these out as well.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> aren't this driver for multi-gpu setups only? afaik there's no frame skipping on single gpu configs


The frame pacing is for multi-gpu, but there are probably other random tweaks mixed in. As someone said above, if it doesn't BSOD, take the newest one.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So I fixed the problem with Battlefield 3. Runs smooth as butter now. Turns out ULPS (Ultra Low Power State) is broken on this driver, at least for me. Whenever my second card turned on it would automatically ramp up to 100% GPU usage even if I was just sitting on the desktop. So I went into the registry and disabled ULPS and now everything works great.
> 
> I've noticed some significant performance increases with this driver. Here's my 3DMark Firestrike score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/719154
> 
> I also noticed an increase in average FPS on Unigine Valley.


How do you disable this? I have never been in registry before at all and have no idea how to. thanks


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> aren't this driver for multi-gpu setups only? afaik there's no frame skipping on single gpu configs


Frames are drawn the same way, but with crossfire setups it alternates between the number of GPUs you have, so it should work for single GPU setups too, as people have experienced stutter even with single GPU setups.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How do you disable this? I have never been in registry before at all and have no idea how to. thanks


Ditto, I'd like to finally disable this, as it still causes System Hangs/BSOD when system goes to standby (screen off)


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How do you disable this? I have never been in registry before at all and have no idea how to. thanks


Open the Start screen and type regedit. This will open the registry editor. Click on the Edit menu at the top and click Find. In the Find What box type ulps and press enter. It should pull up a long list of registry keys with one called Enable_ULPS highlighted. Double click it and change its value from 1 to 0. Once you do that close the registry editor and restart your computer. ULPS will be disabled when the computer restarts.


----------



## Focus182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Ditto, I'd like to finally disable this, as it still causes System Hangs/BSOD when system goes to standby (screen off)


You can disable it quite easy through MSI Afterburner.

Or you could use this little tool that saves you some time instead of doing it manually.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1088266/ulps-gui-config-utility-enable-disable


----------



## Nevk

Thanks


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> No.


AMD APU + Dedicated GPU in CrossfireX is should.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Ditto, I'd like to finally disable this, as it still causes System Hangs/BSOD when system goes to standby (screen off)


Its easy download the tool from link below i use his bat file can disable or enable i keep it saved and always disable my ulps after a new driver install.
http://ulps.achromaticcomputing.com/#downloads


----------



## jomama22

Quote from tsm106's thread:
Quote:


> Open regedit and go to:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
> 
> This key 4D36E968, under CurrentControlSet is the only folder you need to access. You can ignore the others, so don't search for it just traverse directly to said folder. It's time to disable ULPS, or ultra low power savings. Inside the folder you will find more folders, 0000/0001/0002/etc so on and on.
> 
> Open each folder and double click on EnableULPS and change to 0. You do not need to change any other key, or any keys that look similar, just change EnableULPS. Close regedit.


As a note>inside each 0000/0001/0002 etc. are 2 keys pertaining to ulps: EnableULPS and EnableULPS_NA, you can switch both to 0 (off).

Run as an admin


----------



## Boomer1990

Anyone test these with just the A10-5800k?


----------



## Blackops_2

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_framepacing_review_with_catalyst_13_8_fcat,1.html

Guru3d review.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> AMD APU + Dedicated GPU in CrossfireX is should.


Unfortunately, they didn't work for me as the fixes haven't been rolled into the Vision Control Center for AMD APUs.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_framepacing_review_with_catalyst_13_8_fcat,1.html
> 
> Guru3d review.


I think some of Hilbert's captures may be FUBAR'd. For example, it seems like his setup is registering any frame time under 10ms as a dropped frame in BioShock Infinite. That happened to me a few times but switching to FCAT v1.8 fixed it.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

Nice find and good to see.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-Catalyst-138-Brings-Frame-Pacing-AMD-Radeon

Pcper review.

Looking good. Might consider AMD now. However, apparently there still are problems with this driver and multi-screen configurations and tri/quad-fire.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Open the Start screen and type regedit. This will open the registry editor. Click on the Edit menu at the top and click Find. In the Find What box type ulps and press enter. It should pull up a long list of registry keys with one called Enable_ULPS highlighted. Double click it and change its value from 1 to 0. Once you do that close the registry editor and restart your computer. ULPS will be disabled when the computer restarts.


Done that, thanks has worked for the gpu use


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> I think some of Hilbert's captures may be FUBAR'd. For example, it seems like his setup is registering any frame time under 10ms as a dropped frame in BioShock Infinite. That happened to me a few times but switching to FCAT v1.8 fixed it.


Also why is he testing CoH 2 when Crossfire isn't even supported in that game.


----------



## SkateZilla

So What's this Rendering Issue with FSX and A Few Games that started with 13.4?


----------



## jomama22

pcper quote:
Quote:


> Why the sudden change? It would seem that after doing some more testing AMD finally agreed with us: there was no reason to NOT have it enabled! Leaving frame pacing disabled did not improve input latency and the offset of the problems of runt frames finally won over.
> 
> So other than a bit of pride and a feeling of "I told you so" floating around the office, what does it all mean for the gamer?


I guess they ate the whole humble pie and the tin, lol.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Also why is he testing CoH 2 when Crossfire isn't even supported in that game.


Built in benchmarking tool?


----------



## Poisoner

Good old biased Anandtech!


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-Catalyst-138-Brings-Frame-Pacing-AMD-Radeon
> 
> Pcper review.
> 
> Looking good. Might consider AMD now. However, apparently there still are problems with this driver and multi-screen configurations and tri/quad-fire.


I have friends that have issues with SLi and 2d Surround on nVidia Cards.... to point that out.


----------



## Artikbot

I am really amazed.

Chaps at AMD,


----------



## Inglewood78

Wait...so this doesn't work in eyefinity? 2 steps forward..1 step back.


----------



## Mpa31

Forgive me for being so new at this and having so very little knowledge on the subject. 48 hours ago my brother gave me his old Alienware mx17r2 with the intent of getting me to play FFXIV with him. It has ATI mobility Radeon 4870 x2. This beta driver is not going to help me at all as far as crossfire functioning is it? I appreciate all of your expertise in the matter. Thanks.


----------



## mboner1

So do we need to install CAP's?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Guru3D Review
Anandtech Review
PCPER Review

what i've seen so far


----------



## lacrossewacker

two more

Anandtech Review
PCPER Review

HUGE difference in Sleeping Dogs
http://www.pcper.com/image/view/29156?return=node%2F58058


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mpa31*
> 
> Forgive me for being so new at this and having so very little knowledge on the subject. 48 hours ago my brother gave me his old Alienware mx17r2 with the intent of getting me to play FFXIV with him. It has ATI mobility Radeon 4870 x2. This beta driver is not going to help me at all as far as crossfire functioning is it? I appreciate all of your expertise in the matter. Thanks.


I don't think these drivers support 4000 series GPUs. Not 100% sure on that though.

EDIT: Heres the release notes: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/amdcatalyst13-8WINBetaDriver.aspx

System Requirements:

Windows® 8 (32 & 64-bit versions)
Windows 7 (32 & 64-bit versions with SP1 or higher)

AMD Product Compatibility:

AMD Radeon™ HD 7900 Series
AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series
AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 8000M Series
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7000M Series
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 6000M Series
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 5000M Series


----------



## B!0HaZard

I received my new PSU today and just booted up my PC with CF for the first time ever and what do you know, the driver has just been released.


----------



## zalbard

Still not perfect... But a nice improvement.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-Catalyst-138-Brings-Frame-Pacing-AMD-Radeon
> 
> Pcper review.
> 
> Looking good. Might consider AMD now. However, apparently there still are problems with this driver and multi-screen configurations and tri/quad-fire.


Looks like great results! Good job AMD!


----------



## Rickles

Well, should switch out of eyefinity until they have that fixed?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poisoner*
> 
> Good old biased Anandtech!


Care to show an example of their bias in this driver review?


----------



## mboner1

So i assume we need to turn "wait for vertical refresh" and "openGL triple buffering" to on, under frame rate control in ccc?? Mine was set to off by default.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Well, should switch out of eyefinity until they have that fixed?


Apparently it doesn't work with Eyefinity, so I'd take a gander at yes.

Anandtech confirmed what PCPER found with Eyefinity too.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> I don't think these drivers support 4000 series GPUs. Not 100% sure on that though.
> 
> EDIT: Heres the release notes: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/amdcatalyst13-8WINBetaDriver.aspx
> 
> System Requirements:
> 
> Windows® 8 (32 & 64-bit versions)
> Windows 7 (32 & 64-bit versions with SP1 or higher)
> 
> AMD Product Compatibility:
> 
> AMD Radeon™ HD 7900 Series
> AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series
> AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
> AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series
> AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series
> AMD Mobility Radeon HD 8000M Series
> AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7000M Series
> AMD Mobility Radeon HD 6000M Series
> AMD Mobility Radeon HD 5000M Series


AMD said a while back that they stopped supporting the 4000 series for these smaller intermittent updates. I think they'll get like quarterly updates or something.

Update

AMD's PR
Quote:


> "We will be moving the AMD Radeon HD 2000, AMD Radeon HD 3000, and AMD Radeon HD 4000 Series of products to a new driver support model. We will continue to support the mentioned products in our Catalyst releases, but we're moving their updates to a quarterly basis, whereas our AMD Radeon HD 5000 and later products will continue to see monthly updates. The Quarterly Catalyst releases will focus on resolving application specific issues and critical updates.


You'll definitely see the benefits of this driver in their next quarterly release


----------



## th3illusiveman

So basically AMD went from 100% frametime deviation to around 20% deviation with this driver and the 690 operates at around 10% deviation? Good for them, at least they are getting there. Hopefully by the time the 9K GPUs drop they are around 15% or less. Gotta say, I was expecting more after such a *long* delay but w/e, like anand said these things take time and i do expect them to exceed Nvidia. They were behind Nvidia in single GPU frametime deviations and multi-GPU scaling efficiency yet given time they exceeded them so i don't see why this should be any different.


----------



## mrawesome421

My monitor is waking up again, yay.









Not sure if it's these drivers, or that ULPS Configuration Utility someone posted earlier or just a mix of both.... but yeah, thank goodness.

That was REALLY annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> two more
> 
> Anandtech Review
> PCPER Review
> 
> HUGE difference in Sleeping Dogs
> http://www.pcper.com/image/view/29156?return=node%2F58058


maybe put those in the OP and edit the topic to VARIOUS.

we really need a single thread . . just saying

+1 to you sir!


----------



## glycerin256

I would love to see an FCAT review with a 6970 or 6950 included. I run 2 6970s


----------



## bossie2000

It is indeed a good step in the right direction.One must remember that they need to work with all the popular games out there independetly to fix this! It does take a long time to get it coded correctlly in dx 10+11.What i just want to know when are they going to play around in opencl coding for games?


----------



## mboner1

So i assume we need to turn "wait for vertical refresh" and "openGL triple buffering" to on, under frame rate control in ccc?? Mine was set to off by default.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> So i assume we need to turn "wait for vertical refresh" and "openGL triple buffering" to on, under frame rate control in ccc?? Mine was set to off by default.


No leave them off.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bossie2000*
> 
> It is indeed a good step in the right direction.One must remember that *they need to work with all the popular games out there independetly to fix this!* It does take a long time to get it coded correctlly in dx 10+11.What i just want to know when are they going to play around in opencl coding for games?


No. The algorithm used doesn't have to be tweaked independently, it actively monitors frame generation and when frames are going to be out of pace, it inserts a delay or not to equalize those frame delivery times before displaying them. This plus the previous work they did to improve single card frame delivery should keep those frames nice and smooth.


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> AMD said a while back that they stopped supporting the 4000 series for these smaller intermittent updates. I think they'll get like quarterly updates or something.
> 
> Update
> 
> AMD's PR
> You'll definitely see the benefits of this driver in their next quarterly release


Ahhh. Was actually just looking to update my gf's onboard 4250. You just answered my next question. Thanks.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> No leave them off.


Really? Isn't that the new option and the whole frame pacing fix?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> So basically AMD went from 100% frametime deviation to around 20% deviation with this driver and the 690 operates at around 10% deviation? Good for them, at least they are getting there. Hopefully by the time the 9K GPUs drop they are around 15% or less. Gotta say, I was expecting more after such a *long* delay but w/e, like anand said these things take time and i do expect them to exceed Nvidia. They were behind Nvidia in single GPU frametime deviations and multi-GPU scaling efficiency yet given time they exceeded them so i don't see why this should be any different.


IIRC they are better than Nvidia in terms of single GPU frametimes and as this review stated they're better than Nvidia in terms of 0 runt frames something of which Nvidia pointed out when they shined a light on frametimes etc. and have been working on for much longer than AMD.


----------



## Newbie2009

Far cry 3 maxed with 4xmsaa is now playable with xfire.









Not perfect but day and night to what it used to be like.


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Really? Isn't that the new option and the whole frame pacing fix?


I don't think the "wait for vertical refresh" and "openGL triple buffering" is the frame pace option?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Really? Isn't that the new option and the whole frame pacing fix?


No it's not. The new option is right below those and is titled Frame Pacing.


----------



## Focus182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> 
> 
> Still not perfect... But a nice improvement.


Still not bad for the worst title

"Now this looks a little poor and actually we started off with the worst title" - guru3d


----------



## mrawesome421

Very bottom.


----------



## raghu78

AMD CF frame pacing has improved multi GPU frametimes. there is still a long way to go to match SLI in robustness and as mentioned in reviews CF frame pacing is not available for eyefinity ,d3d9 and opengl. but its a decent start nonetheless. hopefully by oct with their HD 9970 AMD can polish their CF frame pacing to better compete with SLI. that would bring competititon in the high end space (USD 800+) .something thats been sorely lacking till now.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> No it's not. The new option is right below those and is titled Frame Pacing.


Yeah, cheers. my bad, it's 4.30 am here , that's my excuse and i'm sticking with it. thanks tho.


----------



## Focus182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Far cry 3 maxed with 4xmsaa is now playable with xfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not perfect but day and night to what it used to be like.


Great !!

Best time for me to start it then


----------



## Mpa31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> AMD said a while back that they stopped supporting the 4000 series for these smaller intermittent updates. I think they'll get like quarterly updates or something.
> 
> Update
> 
> AMD's PR
> You'll definitely see the benefits of this driver in their next quarterly release


I really appreciate your response. I was worried I would be flamed for being so dense. Thank you.


----------



## geoxile

So, how well does crossfire scale with 7950s


----------



## TamaDrumz76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> 
> 
> Still not perfect... But a nice improvement.


All of those spikes are still well below 40 ms... heck they're under 25 ms. I don't think most people will notice that - at all.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> My monitor is waking up again, yay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's these drivers, or that ULPS Configuration Utility someone posted earlier or just a mix of both.... but yeah, thank goodness.
> 
> That was REALLY annoying the hell out of me.


You mean whenever you screen went to sleep it wouldnt wake up?. lol, I've had that problem for over 2 years, it goes to sleep and windows bluescreens when the screen is off, have to hit the reset button every time.


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256*
> 
> I would love to see an FCAT review with a 6970 or 6950 included. I run 2 6970s


+1 would love to see that aswell


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> My monitor is waking up again, yay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's these drivers, or that ULPS Configuration Utility someone posted earlier or just a mix of both.... but yeah, thank goodness.
> 
> That was REALLY annoying the hell out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean whenever you screen went to sleep it wouldnt wake up?. lol, I've had that problem for over 2 years, it goes to sleep and windows bluescreens when the screen is off, have to hit the reset button every time.
Click to expand...

Sleep bug. It affects both nvidia and amd. It does it on my 680 rig as well.


----------



## keiths

In short, fixes d10 & 11 for single monitor, it's a universal fix, not a config per game like many thought it would be, still to come is a fix for d9 and multi-monitor.


----------



## Usario

While it's not as refined as NVIDIA's frame metering, I highly doubt anyone can tell the difference. Well done.


----------



## Frankzro

Either these drivers do not want to install on my windows 8 ( not 8.1) or they are not meant for M series cards... which is freaking stupid!

***UPDATE***

Looks like they added the Mobility drivers now!

The link for the OP should provide both links







the one on the OP does not work for Mobility!


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> You mean whenever you screen went to sleep it wouldnt wake up?. lol, I've had that problem for over 2 years, it goes to sleep and windows bluescreens when the screen is off, have to hit the reset button every time.


Yep. Except I didn't get BSOD. It simply refused to wake up, forcing me to reset the PC. I didn't get the issue until 13.6 beta.

All I did was update to these new drivers, then installed the ULPS Configuration Utility. I backed up my key with that utility and disabled ULPS and restarted. Problem solved.

EDIT: You might need to run the utility as Administrator.


----------



## Nonehxc

WOW. You can call me liar if you want, but it seems smoother even in singleGPU. Aside to that, it seems screen tearing is less prevalent, yesterday I was playing Dishonored and had a bit of tearing, sometimes having 2 or 3 tears onscreen, nothing bothersome...now after 13.8 installation, tearing isn't as common and I've only seen so far the usual single tear









Edit: I read Beta 1 it's only for DX10/11 titles







maybe other goodies and tweaks are hidden in there. Gotta hate those concise AMD changelogs


----------



## mboner1

Where's Alatar?


----------



## theoneofgod

I see they fixed the cursor corruption, something I thought they would ignore completely. I saw it removed in Windows 8.1 but the OS wasn't stable enough for me.
I'm having serious issues with drivers right now after going from 13.6 beta2 to 13.8, my OS completely ignores all drivers now.

It's nice to see they really did make a difference!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Where's Alatar?


What will they needlessly complain about now?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> All I did was update to these new drivers, then installed the ULPS Configuration Utility. I backed up my key with that utility and disabled ULPS and restarted. Problem solved.
> 
> EDIT: You might need to run the utility as Administrator.


Geeze. Do yourself a favor, its like 4 mouse clicks to disable ulps. Learn how to do it w/o a tool.


----------



## jordanecmusic

there was a one or two frame lag when using the smaa injector. Now its non existant thanks to these drivers. I am happy. Battlefield 3 and other games feel much smoother now along with less screen tearing. Cant wait for the final driver.

Single Gpu here. 7970.


----------



## glycerin256

How many of you installed without running a cleaning tool?


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What will they needlessly complain about now?


A hardware based solution as well, maybe?


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What will they needlessly complain about now?
> Geeze. Do yourself a favor, its like 4 mouse clicks to disable ulps. Learn how to do it w/o a tool.


lol.. It bothers you that much I used the utility instead huh? That's funny.









I did get to backup the key with it though, for what ever that's worth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> A hardware based solution as well, maybe?


I stopped using the 'cleaning tool' ages ago. Never had an issue.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256*
> 
> How many of you installed without running a cleaning tool?


Why you need to use a tool?????

The driver has an install/uninstall utility built into the driver. When installing, you see the uninstall option? Use it.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Do I still have to be in fullscreen mode for CFX to work? I was hoping that requirement would be removed with these drivers.


----------



## Nonehxc

They'll complain about how it wasn't done _*UNTIL NOW.*_


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Where's Alatar?


Enjoying a "told you so" moment as people are finding that these make games look much smoother...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What will they needlessly complain about now?
> Geeze. Do yourself a favor, its like 4 mouse clicks to disable ulps. Learn how to do it w/o a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. It bothers you that much I used the utility instead huh? That's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get to backup the key with it though, for what ever that's worth.
Click to expand...

Reminds me of my time in New Jersey. Iirc Jersey and Oregon have bans on self service gas pumping. What will those ppl do in other states. How will you pump your own gas then? It's funny cuz some ppl have gotten so used to someone else doing it for them, self service is scary to them. LOL.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Enjoying a "told you so" moment as people are finding that these make games look much smoother...


But you said they NEED a hardware-based solution for this. No?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> But you said they NEED a hardware-based solution for this. No?


I don't remember saying that. I might have said that they need one if they want to refine frame pacing even more but that much should be obvious...


----------



## Opcode

Official Page
Quote:


> Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta Driver for Windows:
> 
> 
> Support for AMD CrossFire™ Frame Pacing
> Frame Pacing ensures that frames rendered across multiple GPUs in a CrossFire configuration will be displayed at an even and regular pace.
> Enabled through the AMD Catalyst Control Center; Globally or on a per application basis.
> Frame Pacing is enabled by default.
> Supported for DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 applications, and resolutions up to and including 2560x1600 (single display).
> 
> OpenGL 4.3 support - full support for the OpenGL 4.3 feature set
> Performance improvements found in AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta for Windows:
> Metro: Last Light - improves performance up to 7% on the AMD Radeon™ HD 7000 Series
> 
> OpenGL support for User Profiles and Catalyst Application Profiles:
> Users can now create per application 3D setting profiles for OpenGL applications.
> OpenGL applications are now supported through Catalyst Application Profile updates (for single GPU and AMD CrossFire configurations).
> 
> AMD Enduro Technology enhancement - Catalyst Control Center will now show which applications are active on the Performance GPU, and the Power-Saving GPU
> Resolved issues:
> Resolved crash when enabling AMD CrossFireX™ on some AMD 970 platforms
> Improved stability for AMD Radeon HD 7790
> Resolved intermittent mouse cursor corruption when rapidly moving the cursor across window borders


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What will they needlessly complain about now?


"nvidia has had it since launch







"

"they are still too hot..."

"price is way too low"

"oh noes mah watts"


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> "nvidia has had it since launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> "they are still too hot..."
> 
> "price is way too low"
> 
> "oh noes mah watts"


Don't forget "titan goes RAWWWR!!"

I hesitate to post this, but if now is not the time then when will be? .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH6XayaLTw8


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256*
> 
> How many of you installed without running a cleaning tool?


me! no problems here!


----------



## Newbie2009

Only game I've noticed a difference in is Far cry 3.

Performance is pretty much as before FPS wise.





http://www.anandtech.com/show/7195/amd-frame-pacing-explorer-cat138/5


----------



## Booty Warrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> "price is way too low"


Damn you and your low prices, AMD!









Seriously though, glad to see this finally fixed! A _little_ price drop on the 7990 and AMD can put some pressure right back on Nvidia at the upper end.


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> Don't forget "titan goes RAWWWR!!"
> 
> I hesitate to post this, but if now is not the time then when will be? .. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eH6XayaLTw8


Never gets old lol

It's funny how the gamer in that vid looks so much like Phil Fish....


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordanecmusic*
> 
> me! no problems here!


Ditto.

No crossfire, though.


----------



## maarten12100

Judging by the reviews and various user comments no big problems that can't be fixed with a couple of reboots or driver sweeps and a beastly driver I would go as far as saying they are only little apart from Nvidia nowand as soon as the algortihm improves and they add support for DX9 and larger resolutions they will be pretty much on par in this category too.
I would like to see a review of gtx780 vs hd7990 to see how well it does single Nv to the cheaper stronger CF alternative (dual hd7970)


----------



## kcuestag

I swear it's not a placebo effect, just played some Battlefield 3 and it feels as if I were using VSYNC, even though I'm not, these drivers are awesome.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinate*
> 
> Do I still have to be in fullscreen mode for CFX to work? I was hoping that requirement would be removed with these drivers.


Yep.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I swear it's not a placebo effect, just played some Battlefield 3 and it feels as if I were using VSYNC, even though I'm not, these drivers are awesome.


My system reboots every time I start a game... several others have the same issue. I wonder what the heck it might be.


----------



## SectorNine50

These will help out the 6xxx series crossfired cards as well, correct?


----------



## jeffro37

Yes. 5000-7000 series gpu's.


----------



## XxOsurfer3xX

Can't wait to try them in my HTPC, let see how they affect bioshock!


----------



## geoxile

Has anyone tested APU crossfireX? Laptop parts specifically.


----------



## Penryn

I want these to work with eyefinity... going to install them when I get home anyways.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> My system reboots every time I start a game... several others have the same issue. I wonder what the heck it might be.


That's exactly what happened to me and the 5th time it happened my card stopped working


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxOsurfer3xX*
> 
> Can't wait to try them in my HTPC, let see how they affect bioshock!


Runs smooth for me, still stutters when entering a new area, i believe that's a game issue not a driver issue tho.


----------



## Mygaffer

maybe not


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> That's exactly what happened to me and the 5th time it happened my card stopped working


I just tried a few scenarios to change things up and nothing is working. Just a hard crash each time. I'm gonna try going back to the old drivers... hopefully my card does not die like yours.


----------



## Athrun Zala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I want these to work with eyefinity... going to install them when I get home anyways.


Not supported for eyefinity yet, I believe.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

No more downsampling









*AMD there is some users that want this i dont see whats the issue with it...*


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Good job AMD.









I might actually consider buying another AMD video card in the near future now. Too bad it took well over a year for you to admit and correct your mistake, but better late than never. Also, don't stop working on it. You still have a ways to go to catch up to nVidia, as is evident here:



But so far, WELL DONE!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geoxile*
> 
> Has anyone tested APU crossfireX? Laptop parts specifically.


SKYMTL said they didn't work yet but the WHQL should include it.


----------



## candy_van

Sorry if I missed this but when is the WHQL supposed to drop? I read earlier this wasn't.


----------



## rockgod213

Smoothness is definitely better but my previously stable overclocks are no longer stable. I have to take it down at least 25 mhz to get the same stability. I'm a little disappointed about that but when you factor in the smoothness, you're getting a better experience even if the average fps may be a little lower.


----------



## JMCB

Crysis 3 runs smooth as butter with all settings completely maxed with 8xSSAA at 2560 x 1440. First time I've ever been able to do that with these cards. Going to test these drivers with other games soon.


----------



## CyberWolf575

Awesome, now it's time to take the 7950 out of my GF's computer and put it in to mine for some testing!








I was one of the people that actually noticed the micro-stuttering and it bugged the hell out of me. I mean it was never as bad as some people over hyped it to be, but it was noticeable at times.


----------



## PCSarge

good on AMD, the more they fix the better, patience is a virtue. and obviously having patience for them to develop drives is paying off. in baby steps


----------



## SIDWULF

So at the hardware level there still is no solution to frame stuttering with SLI/Crossfire? They have to resort too an imperfect software bandaid ?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> So at the hardware level there still is no solution to frame stuttering with SLI/Crossfire? They have to resort too an imperfect software bandaid ?


it would be pretty hard to have a hardware fix Through a driver download lol


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> So at the hardware level there still is no solution to frame stuttering with SLI/Crossfire? They have to resort too an imperfect software bandaid ?


What did you want them to do? Replace everyone's cards?

A software solution at this stage not only works acceptably but it also fixes all the existing 5-7000 series cards. Perhaps a hardware level solution, similar to what nVidia have with their latest cards, will turn up on future series, or perhaps the software solution will be deemed to be sufficient. On the evidence to date it seems like either option is viable.


----------



## dogbiscuit

What happened to 13.6 ? The beta has been replaced by 13.8 but the stable one is still 13.4 - do they just take time to publish the stable realease.


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB*
> 
> Crysis 3 runs smooth as butter with all settings completely maxed with 8xSSAA at 2560 x 1440. First time I've ever been able to do that with these cards. Going to test these drivers with other games soon.


Think your going to be pleasantly surprised. Crysis 3 is one of the few games i haven't yet tested, and everything is running great. I was sceptical about this being the golden horse but so far so good. (golden horse is mine, you may borrow it.)


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> AMD CF frame pacing has improved multi GPU frametimes. there is still a long way to go to match SLI in robustness and as mentioned in reviews CF frame pacing is not available for eyefinity ,d3d9 and opengl. but its a decent start nonetheless. hopefully by oct with their HD 9970 AMD can polish their CF frame pacing to better compete with SLI. that would bring competititon in the high end space (USD 800+) .something thats been sorely lacking till now.


If I'm not mistaken, this new driver doesn't work to fix frame-times on 3 or more GPUs, and it doesn't work with Eyefinity or 4K resolutions. So there is still some work to go.


----------



## TFL Replica

Added reviews and release notes to the OP. If you find any more, do post them.


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> good on AMD, the more they fix the better, patience is a virtue. and obviously having patience for them to develop drives is paying off. in baby steps


This driver is very good for AMD although imo this whole frame pacing issue for AMD is ridiculous. It should have been fixed more than a YEAR ago.

It took 18 months for them to fix this issue on the 7970's.....that just isn't acceptable in my book. Nvidia has had fine frame pacing since day one, why couldn't AMD?

Seems like AMD neglected their customers until review sites starting bringing up the issue more. Honestly if review sites didn't bring up this issue, would it have even been fixed?

AMD still has more work ahead of them and hopefully they will deliver.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

This driver has exactly increased my fps in Metro Last Light by 7%.
At stock with driver 13.X I got 41.32 fps, but with this I got 44.14 fps. I am happy


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> So at the hardware level there still is no solution to frame stuttering with SLI/Crossfire? They have to resort too an imperfect software bandaid ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you want them to do? Replace everyone's cards?
> 
> A software solution at this stage not only works acceptably but it also fixes all the existing 5-7000 series cards. Perhaps a hardware level solution, similar to what nVidia have with their latest cards, will turn up on future series, or perhaps the software solution will be deemed to be sufficient. *On the evidence to date it seems like either option is viable*.
Click to expand...

lets not put the cart before the horse now. on the evidence to date; AMD is able to provide a driver that can alleviate many issues with a Xfire setup. to be consistent and make further improvements, putting the solution on the hardware is more desirable. rome wasn't built in a day but this is definitely another _step_ in the right direction.


----------



## Particle

Anyone know with certainty if this driver change applies to pre-7000 series parts?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> This driver has exactly increased my fps in Metro Last Light by 7%.
> At stock with driver 13.X I got 41.32 fps, but with this I got 44.14 fps. I am happy


And it is also smoother kudos to AMD I can't wait to try it with my 7850


----------



## Creator

I wonder how many people that are now like, "wow what a major difference!" were once like, "I don't notice microstutter".


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> lets not put the cart before the horse now. on the evidence to date; AMD is able to provide a driver that can alleviate many issues with a Xfire setup. to be consistent and make further improvements, putting the solution on the hardware is more desirable. rome wasn't built in a day but this is definitely another _step_ in the right direction.


Well, other than DX9 and eyefinity which are to come, the _Beta_ driver solves the problem to within the limits of human perception (according to the reviewers) without any significant loss in raw FPS. That would indicate that a software option is at least feasible going forward.

A software solution also has the advantage of flexibility - it can be more readily tweaked down the line compared to a hardware based solution.


----------



## JMCB

Tried Metro: Last Light, Battlefield 3, and FarCry 3. Metro was pretty smooth - everything maxed except AA I put on Auto so it was a good experience. BF 3 seemed about the same to me, but I never had any problems with that game - everything maxed out. Far Cry 3 is still just as choppy as ever at 2450 x 1440 even with AA on 2. Turning it off makes it more playable but it still is a bit choppy from time to time.


----------



## xquisit

Kudos to AMD, I just might cross-back over









I only made the switch cus of the micro-stutter from 2x reference 5770s to one GTX470 (and later SLId to realize they had no micro-stuttering issues like my AMD cards had during the days I was playing BC2 when it was released).


----------



## Snuckie7

It seems like these drivers help single card users too. I did a Metro LL benchmark comparison and was pleasantly surprised.

13.6 beta 2


13.8 beta 1


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Particle*
> 
> Anyone know with certainty if this driver change applies to pre-7000 series parts?


The fix will work on any currently supported AMD multi-GPU setup, so that means anything from 5000-series onward. For those still using 4000-series multi-GPU setups (like me), no such luck


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> The fix will work on any currently supported AMD multi-GPU setup, so that means anything from 5000-series onward. For those still using 4000-series multi-GPU setups (like me), no such luck


Don't despair, it's only the first of some wonderful Betas. So far, they've only done the first implementation of Frame Pacing for DX10/11, so there's room for imrpovement(better frame pacing, DX9, Eyefinity setups,etc). Your cards should get some frame pacing sex on the quarterly update due in September.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I wonder how many people that are now like, "wow what a major difference!" were once like, "I don't notice microstutter".


A lot but that is because most didn't know that it was only making the game run like a 20/30fps one while they were expecting massive distortions and such which simply aren't there to begin with.
Just because they didn't understand the term coming from a guy that plays some FPS games offline @40Hz


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> Kudos to AMD, I just might cross-back over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only made the switch cus of the micro-stutter from 2x reference 5770s to one GTX470 (and later SLId to realize they had no micro-stuttering issues like my AMD cards had during the days I was playing BC2 when it was released).


Once the new cards drop in Oct time frame (expected) you could get yourself a sweet deal or you could get a couple of 9770's which would give great bang for buck if they have at least 2GB that is.
Otherwise a couple of 9850's would also do which will most certainly have 2GB or more.

(I'm aware of that the naming will be different but for the sake of we don't know yet I'll keep with this for now)


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Once the new cards drop in Oct time frame (expected) you could get yourself a sweet deal or you could get a couple of 9770's which would give great bang for buck if they have at least 2GB that is.
> Otherwise a couple of 9850's would also do which will most certainly have 2GB or more.
> 
> (I'm aware of that the naming will be different but for the sake of we don't know yet I'll keep with this for now)


If..they drop in October. At this point i'm not holding my breath with nothing to go on but rumors/leaks and convoluted mentions of the next product through interviews. Don't get me wrong i hope as much as the next that they come but with the Kaveri delay and no recent mention of the 9000 series except the occasional "forum findings" of others, it's hard to wait. Not to mention the fact that there is still the possibility it wont be worth the wait, especially if they come out at 20% above a 7970GE @ 550$. Which they certainly could do because there is no card currently marketed in that position. You would have the 780>9970>770/9950. That might be just my worst case scenario thinking though.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> So at the hardware level there still is no solution to frame stuttering with SLI/Crossfire? They have to resort too an imperfect software bandaid ?


The problem isn't one that needs a hardware solution.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> This driver is very good for AMD although imo this whole frame pacing issue for AMD is ridiculous. It should have been fixed more than a YEAR ago.
> 
> It took 18 months for them to fix this issue on the 7970's.....that just isn't acceptable in my book. Nvidia has had fine frame pacing since day one, why couldn't AMD?
> 
> Seems like AMD neglected their customers until review sites starting bringing up the issue more. Honestly if review sites didn't bring up this issue, would it have even been fixed?
> 
> AMD still has more work ahead of them and hopefully they will deliver.


at least it isn't a 320.18. lol


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> at least it isn't a 320.18. lol


320.18 was wonderful.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> This driver is very good for AMD although imo this whole frame pacing issue for AMD is ridiculous. It should have been fixed more than a YEAR ago.
> 
> It took 18 months for them to fix this issue on the 7970's.....that just isn't acceptable in my book. Nvidia has had fine frame pacing since day one, why couldn't AMD?
> 
> Seems like AMD neglected their customers until review sites starting bringing up the issue more. Honestly if review sites didn't bring up this issue, would it have even been fixed?
> 
> AMD still has more work ahead of them and hopefully they will deliver.


Wow that fail comment.its not an issue with tahiti.nvidia had it too until kepler.you should research first instead to claim your false opinion as a fact


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Well, other than DX9 and eyefinity which are to come, the _Beta_ driver solves the problem to within the limits of human perception (according to the reviewers) without any significant loss in raw FPS. That would indicate that a software option is at least feasible going forward.
> 
> A software solution also has the advantage of flexibility - it can be more readily tweaked down the line compared to a hardware based solution.


if i understand it correctly a hardware based solution will still allow tweaking down the road; so there is still flexibility. what i am concerned about if it stays a driver only solution, than down the road it can be "broken" and a period of time before another driver released. in a perfect world that won't happen or a "fixed" release would come quickly but the world isn't perfect.

the "metering technology" being hardware based and how the metering technology interprets when to buffer/render frames on the driver. the latter would be game dependant. i am trying to refrain from mentioning the "green camp" for several reasons but, a look at the history of SLI tech and the consistency since the 6xx series will be an example. i would hope the biggest lesson learned by AMD though all of this is to take an interest at what/how their competitor handles issues and investigate the feasibility of providing a similar strategy.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Seems they had to trade in ~5-8% of performance to fix this. Much better than the stutter and runts though. Well done, now for OpenCL in Linux and stability in the future.


----------



## SkateZilla

What could this be? only happens with Cat 13.4 and Newer.....


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Wow that fail comment.its not an issue with tahiti.nvidia had it too until kepler.you should research first instead to claim your false opinion as a fact


The best card he has it's a Fermi...









which is known to have such a good frame pacing solution as the best Titan out there.


----------



## Particle

The average may have decreased slightly, but the minimums are higher. I'd argue that's usually more important, and I'd trade it in a heartbeat if the cost is only useless runt frames.


----------



## Brulf

So I was right it dosn't work with eyefinity


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> What could this be? only happens with Cat 13.4 and Newer.....


Those two giant walls are Nvidia and Intel destroying AMD town...









the huge bars are AMD's frame pace going out of control(do you see those HUGE SPIKES?)...









...and the red plane is AMD "Crap, I'm out of here!Deal with it, suckers!!"


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Those two giant walls are Nvidia and Intel destroying AMD town...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the huge bars are AMD's frame pace going out of control(do you see those HUGE SPIKES?)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the red plane is AMD "Crap, I'm out of here!Deal with it, suckers!!"


Or maybe it's just a crappy game. uh oh.. I gone and done it now.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Those two giant walls are Nvidia and Intel destroying AMD town...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the huge bars are AMD's frame pace going out of control(do you see those HUGE SPIKES?)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the red plane is AMD "Crap, I'm out of here!Deal with it, suckers!!"


Meh my gpus paid for themselves so gl doing that with an nividia product. Honestly, never really even needed cf after I overclocked my 7950 vapor-x to 1200/1600 @1.25 vcore but going to give it a try in bf3 where I always saw the worst shuttering in cf.


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Wow that fail comment.its not an issue with tahiti.nvidia had it too until kepler.you should research first instead to claim your false opinion as a fact


So the 7970's haven't been out 18 months or more with this issue? Because I believe they have.

And whether or not before kepler had frame issue is irrelevant. Day one, kepler cards worked fine, day one tahiti had frame issues and it took 18 months for AMD to fix this problem. AMD didn't even actknowledge it until review sites started bringing it up.

What is false about this because I don't see how any of it is?


----------



## DEW21689

Sigh, I find it very hard to stand by AMD anymore....

1. Delayed release of driver
2. Comes out as a beta
3. Error message during install something about package failing to install but the driver finishes installing, system BSODs so I remove it with the AMD uninstall utility and install it again, same error, no BSOD though.
4. Random artifacts appearing on my screen at random...
5. Haven't had a driver be fully functional for me since 12.3
Edit: 6. Games are no longer properly using both my cards and I have taken a massive hit to performance as a result...

Losing my mind with frustration of having driver issues on every driver release (including betas) since 12.3....


----------



## Xaero252

Well, hopefully this doesn't end up like their Linux drivers post AMD aquisition. Saw how well that worked out. "We identified an issue, and started correcting it... and then.. kinda... stopped....fixi..ng huh? Oh yeah, nVidia is a competitor now. Wait, our CPU's are falling behind Intel. We have to shift our focu--- look at that squirrel, its so cute!"


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Sigh, I find it very hard to stand by AMD anymore....
> 
> 1. Delayed release of driver
> 2. Comes out as a beta
> 3. Error message during install something about package failing to install but the driver finishes installing, system BSODs so I remove it with the AMD uninstall utility and install it again, same error, no BSOD though.
> 4. Random artifacts appearing on my screen at random...
> 5. Haven't had a driver be fully functional for me since 12.3
> Edit: 6. Games are no longer properly using both my cards and I have taken a massive hit to performance as a result...
> 
> Losing my mind with frustration of having driver issues on every driver release (including betas) since 12.3....


you really should try a complete uninstall of your current catalyst.http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-properly-uninstall-ati-amd-software-drivers-for-graphics-cards follow this guide.


----------



## DEW21689

I have done a complete uninstall, that is what the tool does, not to mention I've actually even gone as far as to attempt doing a completely fresh install of Windows 7 for every driver so far (except this one obviously) I'm probably just gona go back to either 13.4, 13.1, or 12.3....


----------



## Abundant Cores

Erm? Single GPU (Tahiti LE) FarCry 3 feels like a completely different game, it was not entirely smooth on any other driver, not all THAT bad, but yes I certainly noticed it.

On 13.8 its now completely smooth, I have Played it a lot and know where and how it stutters, I just played 2 hours constantly expecting it to stutter, and it never did! It is now so smooth and fluid it fells like a different game.

I have also noticed slight jerks in other games / benching apps are now also gone.

For me this Driver has also polished single GPU smoothness, its now so smoothy smooth smoothie.......

SmOOOOOOOOth









Very good job AMD!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, hopefully the 9k series are reasonably priced.
I can't wait to pick up another Radeon or two during the X-Mas sales


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> Erm? Single GPU (Tahiti LE) FarCry 3 feels like a completely different game, it was not entirely smooth on any other driver, not all THAT bad, but yes I certainly noticed it.
> 
> On 13.8 its now completely smooth, I have Played it a lot and know where and how it stutters, I just played 2 hours constantly expecting it to stutter, and it never did! It is now so smooth and fluid it fells like a different game.
> 
> I have also noticed slight jerks in other games benching apps are now also gone.
> 
> For me this Driver has also polished single GPU smoothness, its now so smoothy smooth smoothie.......
> 
> SmOOOOOOOOth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good job AMD!


I had problems with FC3 as well.

At first I was playing on very high with my 7870 at 1.1Ghz at around 40-50 fps, but it just felt slow and painful to look at.
Afterwards I lowered the setting to run it at 70+ fps, but it just felt like I'm getting much less fps than what fraps is telling me.

Maybe, just maybe I'll give FC3 another shot


----------



## jamaican voodoo

i just came home from work and did a fresh install with the new driver fired up battlefield 3 in crossfire mode and MY GOSH it's a total different game soo smooth, it's like a new game completely... finally amd did right for sure...


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> I have done a complete uninstall, that is what the tool does, not to mention I've actually even gone as far as to attempt doing a completely fresh install of Windows 7 for every driver so far (except this one obviously) I'm probably just gona go back to either 13.4, 13.1, or 12.3....


I think your issues are deeper than just a driver as everyone I've seen on here is having success with 13.8. Have you tried disabling CF and seeing if the problem persists? If it does pull your primary card and throw the second one in the x16 slot and see what happens. Also the driver removal tool, as I was told, is not the same as the proper method.


----------



## sage101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 320.18 was wonderful.


Nah it wasn't, I had to literally bake my gtx 460 in the oven to resurrect it when i installed this killer driver.


----------



## Opcode

Bad Company 2 seems to have smoother input with my HD 5870.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

This is still in beta, isn't it? There's some room for improvement to put it on par with or even better than Nvidia. That said, I've put up with GTA IV, so I think this should be good enough for me (despite an obvious lack of crossfire, but I'm considering).


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I had problems with FC3 as well.
> 
> At first I was playing on very high with my 7870 at 1.1Ghz at around 40-50 fps, but it just felt slow and painful to look at.
> Afterwards I lowered the setting to run it at 70+ fps, but it just felt like I'm getting much less fps than what fraps is telling me.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe I'll give FC3 another shot


You should, playing it on Ultra Pre-set + 2x MSAA (With vSync) @ 1080P.

It switches between 30 and 60 FPS and everything in-between, even at 30 its feels smoother than it previously did at 60.

It is much better now, i'm really happy as I really like the game.


----------



## grunion

What about the CAP, do we still need it?


----------



## Kuivamaa

This driver actually works with dual graphics too- tried it on 7670M+6520G on a llano laptop. It greatly reduces Microstuttering in BF3,FC3 and WoW-doesn't really increase performance but eyes won't hurt any more. Good job but long overdue.


----------



## Dazog

NM looks to be my issue.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Sigh, I find it very hard to stand by AMD anymore....
> 
> 1. Delayed release of driver
> 2. Comes out as a beta
> 3. Error message during install something about package failing to install but the driver finishes installing, system BSODs so I remove it with the AMD uninstall utility and install it again, same error, no BSOD though.
> 4. Random artifacts appearing on my screen at random...
> 5. Haven't had a driver be fully functional for me since 12.3
> Edit: 6. Games are no longer properly using both my cards and I have taken a massive hit to performance as a result...
> 
> Losing my mind with frustration of having driver issues on every driver release (including betas) since 12.3....


Fails to sweep previous drivers...
Blames it on AMD.

It was delayed one day which was already known on Guru3d forums, they found some last minute bugs.
Considering current Nvidia drivers are way worse and these drivers actually work for nearly everybody (we had a few reports of problems but those fixed itself after 2 reboots)

Run driver sweeper and if you run an OC turn it down I mean the symptoms you claim can happen with a Nvidia card too my 570 died on me a little while ago well it had more artifacting in its final hours than my gt9800


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> This driver actually works with dual graphics too- tried it on 7670M+6520G on a llano laptop. It greatly reduces Microstuttering in BF3,FC3 and WoW-doesn't really increase performance but eyes won't hurt any more. Good job but long overdue.


That is good to know as various users were asking about the hybrid CF


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creator*
> 
> I wonder how many people that are now like, "wow what a major difference!" were once like, "I don't notice microstutter".


Ok sorry but you get to be the object of my rebuttal, but this applies to all that say anything remotely similar. A good deal of the discussion before was that a great deal of us using RADEON PRO did not have these issues. We never said they didn't exist, just that we had a solution that worked very well. We welcome anything that improves the experience. And We only ever debated the severity of the issue. To base it on others a 8/10 for severity, A great deal of the CF users would say 2-3/10. That was most of the debate. So, not necessarily you, but anyone that thinks they have a "I told you so" moment here, you don't have it with most of us, maybe a few.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Good job AMD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might actually consider buying another AMD video card in the near future now. Too bad it took well over a year for you to admit and correct your mistake, but better late than never. Also, don't stop working on it. You still have a ways to go to catch up to nVidia, as is evident here:
> 
> 
> 
> But so far, WELL DONE!


Just a comment on the Graph: Al-be-it not as thin a line, but it is completely below the Nvidia 690 and Titan. I get there is a fluctuation and the problem therein, but that is some good speed there.


----------



## youpekkad

So with these drivers, AMD multi-GPU is something to be considered? Would be interesting to give 7950CF a shot at some point especially with the BF4 being around the corner, just dont want to look at stuttery 100fps feeling like 40...


----------



## Emmett

Bah. 7970 second monitor connected with hdmi in portrait mode, all i get is solid colors that can change color if i change resolution.
anyone get this?

Cleared old driver with atiman 7.02 before install.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmett*
> 
> Bah. 7970 second monitor connected with hdmi in portrait mode, all i get is solid colors that can change color if i change resolution.
> anyone get this?
> 
> Cleared old driver with atiman 7.02 before install.


good to know atiman cleared that issue


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Sigh, I find it very hard to stand by AMD anymore....
> 
> 1. Delayed release of driver
> 2. Comes out as a beta
> 3. Error message during install something about package failing to install but the driver finishes installing, system BSODs so I remove it with the AMD uninstall utility and install it again, same error, no BSOD though.
> 4. Random artifacts appearing on my screen at random...
> 5. Haven't had a driver be fully functional for me since 12.3
> Edit: 6. Games are no longer properly using both my cards and I have taken a massive hit to performance as a result...
> 
> Losing my mind with frustration of having driver issues on every driver release (including betas) since 12.3....


Delayed by a day....wooptie door.

And you are doing something wrong if you gave issues.

User error for sure considering g 99% or everyone else if fine.


----------



## Durquavian

3DMark11 was definitely smoother, so for sure this driver works.


----------



## Emmett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256*
> 
> good to know atiman cleared that issue


It didnt. I meant i just cleared old driver with it before installing new one.


----------



## rpsgc

TechReport's take
http://techreport.com/review/25167/frame-pacing-driver-aims-to-revive-the-radeon-hd-7990


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Sigh, I find it very hard to stand by AMD anymore....
> 
> 1. Delayed release of driver
> 2. Comes out as a beta
> 3. Error message during install something about package failing to install but the driver finishes installing, system BSODs so I remove it with the AMD uninstall utility and install it again, same error, no BSOD though.
> 4. Random artifacts appearing on my screen at random...
> 5. Haven't had a driver be fully functional for me since 12.3
> Edit: 6. Games are no longer properly using both my cards and I have taken a massive hit to performance as a result...
> 
> Losing my mind with frustration of having driver issues on every driver release (including betas) since 12.3....


Dude, either your card or cards are dieing or your system is not stable somewhere. Your issue's are not common amongst ppl here. In fact, their kind of... strange.

Error msg during install??? wut?? I don't even... wut??

Random artifacts?... eh... could be dieing cards.

No functional driver since 12.3???? huh? Possibly the last time your cards functioned properly. I would have RMA'd them a looooong time ago.

Performance hit? Yeah, sure sounds like it, I mean obviously. lol


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Fails to sweep previous drivers...
> Blames it on AMD.
> 
> It was delayed one day which was already known on Guru3d forums, they found some last minute bugs.
> Considering current Nvidia drivers are way worse and these drivers actually work for nearly everybody (we had a few reports of problems but those fixed itself after 2 reboots)
> 
> Run driver sweeper and if you run an OC turn it down I mean the symptoms you claim can happen with a Nvidia card too my 570 died on me a little while ago well it had more artifacting in its final hours than my gt9800


I find it amusing that you tried to meme me without actually fully reading my post(s), I did in fact fully remove the drivers, twice and to no avail. I've even done a complete reinstall of windows.

Also I've made threads on my issue in the past, every time I go through the billions of tests everyone demands of me, my hardware is fine, its not temps, voltage, overclock, bad hardware or ANYTHING of that nature. I have several degrees and certifications all in computers/networking, I'm not your average joe when it comes to computers. I can consistently reproduce my error and I know exactly what causes it, there just is no fix other than for me to go back to a rather old driver.

I apologize for the rudeness in my post, but after having to go through this with like 80 other people, it gets old. Every time the conclusion comes down to "Hope AMD's next driver fixes it".

(In case you are curious as to the source of my problem it is a mix between crossfire, folding at home, and gaming. I can do 2 of them and not crash, if I do all 3 the display driver has a stroke.)


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> Dude, either your card or cards are dieing or your system is not stable somewhere. Your issue's are not common amongst ppl here. In fact, their kind of... strange.
> 
> Error msg during install??? wut?? I don't even... wut??
> 
> Random artifacts?... eh... could be dieing cards.
> 
> No functional driver since 12.3???? huh? Possibly the last time your cards functioned properly. I would have RMA'd them a looooong time ago.
> 
> Performance hit? Yeah, sure sounds like it.


Went back to 13.4 artifacts went away, game performance returned. Also to clarify the fully functional (pay attention to wording) driver being 12.3.... No driver after 12.3 has allowed me to run Crossfire, Folding @ Home, AND game at the same time. Any driver after that and I crash, I still have the 12.3 driver and when I install it I can have crossfire enabled, fold, and game with no problems. Any driver after and I either have to stop folding, disable crossfire, or stop gaming and I will have no problem. Any stability test you wish to throw at my system will be done with absolutely no problems, I am even able to run FurMark for an entire month nonstop, not to mention I've been folding for almost a year now on these cards.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> TechReport's take
> http://techreport.com/review/25167/frame-pacing-driver-aims-to-revive-the-radeon-hd-7990


Added, thanks.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Went back to 13.4 artifacts went away, game performance returned. Also to clarify the fully functional (pay attention to wording) driver being 12.3.... No driver after 12.3 has allowed me to run Crossfire, Folding @ Home, AND game at the same time. Any driver after that and I crash, I still have the 12.3 driver and when I install it I can have crossfire enabled, fold, and game with no problems. Any driver after and I either have to stop folding, disable crossfire, or stop gaming and I will have no problem. Any stability test you wish to throw at my system will be done with absolutely no problems, I am even able to run FurMark for an entire month nonstop, not to mention I've been folding for almost a year now on these cards.


So did you knock your clocks down after the update. Sounds that they were unstable.


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Went back to 13.4 artifacts went away, game performance returned. Also to clarify the fully functional (pay attention to wording) driver being 12.3.... No driver after 12.3 has allowed me to run Crossfire, Folding @ Home, AND game at the same time. Any driver after that and I crash, I still have the 12.3 driver and when I install it I can have crossfire enabled, fold, and game with no problems. Any driver after and I either have to stop folding, disable crossfire, or stop gaming and I will have no problem. Any stability test you wish to throw at my system will be done with absolutely no problems, I am even able to run FurMark for an entire month nonstop, not to mention I've been folding for almost a year now on these cards.


I have no idea. You say an old ass driver works for CF and no driver since will allow that. I mean it doesn't make a lick of sense to me.

Good luck with it man.

Sorry to hear such troubles out of those cards of yours. Very strange.

Edit: I see you said CF, AND game/fold at the same time. Sorry, misread there. Why on earth would you feel the need to do that if I may ask? Seems very stressful on the cards, perhaps I am mistaken?


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Went back to 13.4 artifacts went away, game performance returned. Also to clarify the fully functional (pay attention to wording) driver being 12.3.... No driver after 12.3 has allowed me to run Crossfire, Folding @ Home, AND game at the same time. Any driver after that and I crash, I still have the 12.3 driver and when I install it I can have crossfire enabled, fold, and game with no problems. Any driver after and I either have to stop folding, disable crossfire, or stop gaming and I will have no problem. Any stability test you wish to throw at my system will be done with absolutely no problems, I am even able to run FurMark for an entire month nonstop, not to mention I've been folding for almost a year now on these cards.


Dude its not the same as using the aforementioned thorough method. Also have you tested your cards individually???? Drivers aren't your issue


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Dude its not the same as using the aforementioned thorough method. Also have you tested your cards individually???? Drivers aren't your issue


Drivers are the issue, yes the cards have been tested individually, dozens of times, in several systems. All the problems go away if I stop folding on my video cards, or if I disable crossfire, or if I don't game while folding & crossfired. or I can go back to 12.3 drivers and do all of them. I choose to simply keep running 13.4 and just pause/quit folding when I game. I have a really rare system/software specific issue, it happens.


----------



## Abundant Cores

@ DEW21689, I see you talking about "I am even able to run FurMark for an entire month nonstop" *FurMark is a known GPU killer*

I think you may have found your problem, you have over stressed your card and now your paying the price for it.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> @ DEW21689, I see you talking about "I am even able to run FurMark for an entire month nonstop" *FurMark is a known GPU killer*
> 
> I think you may have found your problem, you have over stressed your card and now your paying the price for it.


I swear you people just don't get it, no matter how many times I test the stability of my card with whatever program your little hearts desire, and no matter how many times it passes each and every one of them you insist the cards are defective. I have dealt with defective cards in the past, these are not defective. I have given you the EXACT cause of my issue, yet you refuse to accept it even though NOTHING that would confirm or indicate a defective card EVER has.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> I swear you people just don't get it, no matter how many times I test the stability of my card with whatever program your little hearts desire, and no matter how many times it passes each and every one of them you insist the cards are defective. I have dealt with defective cards in the past, these are not defective. I have given you the EXACT cause of my issue, yet you refuse to accept it even though NOTHING that would confirm or indicate a defective card EVER has.


well since your refusing to remove your drivers the correct way what else are we left to assume...

Do you have net 4.0 installed and up to date?

Are your cards overclocked?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> I swear you people just don't get it, no matter how many times I test the stability of my card with whatever program your little hearts desire, and no matter how many times it passes each and every one of them you insist the cards are defective. I have dealt with defective cards in the past, these are not defective. I have given you the EXACT cause of my issue, yet you refuse to accept it even though NOTHING that would confirm or indicate a defective card EVER has.


Maybe I missed it. What is the exact Problem? Seriously, as everyone else here has chimed in, you seem to be the only one with issues.

Honestly I am not sure why one would ever game and fold at the same time, unless you are talking Flash games.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> well since your refusing to remove your drivers the correct way what else are we left to assume...


So wait, I've said in like 4 posts now that I have properly removed the drivers and even gone as far as doing an entire clean install of windows for each driver, yet... I'm not removing them properly? Do tell, how could I possibly not remove them correctly on a clean/fresh install of Windows where there ARE NO DRIVERS!?


----------



## youpekkad

Tried Far Cry 3 with these, and wow finally the game works like it should´ve from the start. Now it runs like butter on Ultra+2xMSAA+HDAO, it was 100% playable on 4xMSAA and even 8xMSAA didnt feel too bad. Certainly made a difference.

I remember when the game was released it was stuttery, skippy mess on these settings, completely unplayable, one of the reasons why I still havent finished the game.

Better late than never but it has been what, 9 months since the game was released?


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> I swear you people just don't get it, no matter how many times I test the stability of my card with whatever program your little hearts desire, and no matter how many times it passes each and every one of them you insist the cards are defective. I have dealt with defective cards in the past, these are not defective. I have given you the EXACT cause of my issue, yet you refuse to accept it even though NOTHING that would confirm or indicate a defective card EVER has.


Your issues are not something that is usual or experienced by others, and no amount of advice about what to do is fixing those problems of yours.

In the end, when all is said and tried there can only be one conclusion, your hardware is not right.

Take this piece of advice, Never ever ever use FurMark....


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> So wait, I've said in like 4 posts now that I have properly removed the drivers and even gone as far as doing an entire clean install of windows for each driver, yet... I'm not removing them properly? Do tell, how could I possibly not remove them correctly on a clean/fresh install of Windows where there ARE NO DRIVERS!?


did you do a complete format of the hdd in question....


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Maybe I missed it. What is the exact Problem? Seriously, as everyone else here has chimed in, you seem to be the only one with issues.
> 
> Honestly I am not sure why one would ever game and fold at the same time, unless you are talking Flash games.


I have a really unusual and likely system specific issue where when my cards are running in crossfire, I can't game and fold at the same time. If I disable crossfire I can, or if I stop folding I can game, and if I don't game I can fold etc. The reason I fold even while gaming is these days the most graphic intensive game I play is like starcraft 2 so I only lose like 8k PPD out of my 80k PPD.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Tried Far Cry 3 with these, and wow finally the game works like it should´ve from the start. Now it runs like butter on Ultra+2xMSAA+HDAO, it was 100% playable on 4xMSAA and even 8xMSAA didnt feel too bad. Certainly made a difference.
> 
> I remember when the game was released it was stuttery, skippy mess on these settings, completely unplayable, one of the reasons why I still havent finished the game.
> 
> Better late than never but it has been what, 9 months since the game was released?


So why do some of the sites claim there are still issues with FC3? Just odd to me.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> did you do a complete format of the hdd in question....


That is what a clean install of windows is... Are you just trolling at this point? Honestly...


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> That is what a clean install of windows is... Are you just trolling at this point? Honestly...


actually no, it isnt but regardless its most likely not your issue. Please walk us through your driver install of 13.8/13.6/13.4 not all just one of them.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> Your issues are not something that is usual or experienced by others, and no amount of advice about what to do is fixing those problems of yours.
> 
> In the end, when all is said and tried there can only be one conclusion, your hardware is not right.
> 
> Take this piece of advice, Never ever ever use FurMark....


System Specific issue with the exact cause detailed out for you, and the conditions required to cause/stop those issues. Issue has occured on 6 video cards (Because months ago when this happened I did RMA my cards), it is not hardware. As I've said, in multiple threads the conclusion has always come down to "Hope future drivers fix it".

Also, I will ignore your advice, not going to go into it here on this thread, but clearly you have some misconceptions on how various things work.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> So why do some of the sites claim there are still issues with FC3? Just odd to me.


Cause there are still issues, only not that prevalent in CF and almost non noticeable on SingleGPU. A combination of game patches+drivers has done miracles for Far Cry 3, but there's still some micro-stutter left in that old cow


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> I have a really unusual and likely system specific issue where when my cards are running in crossfire, I can't game and fold at the same time. If I disable crossfire I can, or if I stop folding I can game, and if I don't game I can fold etc. The reason I fold even while gaming is these days the most graphic intensive game I play is like starcraft 2 so I only lose like 8k PPD out of my 80k PPD.


Honestly I wouldn't fold at the same time as I game. Way to much for any Card, well except maybe the 3rd and 4th slots not CFed while the other 2 game. So honestly I am not seeing the issue here. Besides SC2 is a poorly coded game no matter the driver. I prefer epic game play and would never run anything else that would hamper it. Most of my addons shut down background processes and clean the ram for a smooth and error free gameplay.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> Cause there are still issues, only not that prevalent in CF and almost non noticeable on SingleGPU. A combination of game patches+drivers has done miracles for Far Cry 3, but there's still some micro-stutter left in that old cow


Oh just strange to see so many people rejoicing and sites claiming issues.


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> System Specific issue with the exact cause detailed out for you, and the conditions required to cause/stop those issues. Issue has occured on 6 video cards (Because months ago when this happened I did RMA my cards), it is not hardware. As I've said, in multiple threads the conclusion has always come down to "Hope future drivers fix it".
> 
> Also, I will ignore your advice, not going to go into it here on this thread, but clearly you have some misconceptions on how various things work.


Ignore my advice, and kill GPU after GPU, its your money.


----------



## youpekkad

Well, yea it still isnt 100% perfect, but it is night/day compared to what it used to be.

And like Nonehxc said, CF still has some issues, single gpu is good, not only the performance has improved, but skipping and stuttering has disappeared almost completely.


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Oh just strange to see so many people rejoicing and sites claiming issues.


what sites? where?


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> I have a really unusual and likely system specific issue where when my cards are running in crossfire, I can't game and fold at the same time. If I disable crossfire I can, or if I stop folding I can game, and if I don't game I can fold etc. The reason I fold even while gaming is these days the most graphic intensive game I play is like starcraft 2 so I only lose like 8k PPD out of my 80k PPD.


Have you considered it being an issue with the [email protected] core?
It's not exactly unusual in the years I've beta/alpha tested GPU folding cores.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> Have you considered it being an issue with the [email protected] core?
> It's not exactly unusual in the years I've beta/alpha tested GPU folding cores.


I have considered it, and it is a definite possibility, I just lean towards it being a driver issue because why did the 12.3 drivers work without issue?


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> Ignore my advice, and kill GPU after GPU, its your money.


I'll let you know when one of the dozens of video cards I've personally owned and tested with furmark begin to have issues, or if any of the some 80 video cards I've put into client systems and tested with furmark begin to have issues. If the card is properly cooled, isn't over-volted, isn't overclocked, and has good components that aren't defective, furmark is not an issue what so ever, I've only ever had 2 cards fail furmark and they failed within the first hour and after being examined by the manufacturer it was determined there were some bad caps on the cards, the caps were replaced and the exact same cards were sent back to me only to be tested with furmark again and found to be fully functional.


----------



## Abundant Cores

FurMark is bad news. anyone whose been around for longer than a few years knows the FurMark GPU killer horror stories. If your not going to listen to what pepole are telling you then you only bringing problems on to yourself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> I have considered it, and it is a definite possibility, I just lean towards it being a driver issue because why did the 12.3 drivers work without issue?


12.3 are very different to newer drivers, 12.11 got a huge boost which got more out of the GPU and put it under a bit more strain, which flagged up GPU's that had weaknesses, every Driver since then has had more and more tweaks.

If a GPU has weaknesses its now more likely to show up than it has been in the past.


----------



## treedude

works just fine in BF3,

but if you dare play Dota 2 on a single card, the framerate drops to 15 fps.

Reverting back to OpenGL 4.3 Preview drivers has fixed the lag.

btw there is no way to adjust the framepacing on single cards since the setting is on for default no matter what.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> I have considered it, and it is a definite possibility, I just lean towards it being a driver issue because why did the 12.3 drivers work without issue?


Question, if you must fold while gaming and you aren't having issues with 12.3 why not stick with it. What your doing is similar to running 2 medium games at once so why would you think its all going to be [email protected] would be a charitable funded/developed sw so why would you think they will optimize multi gpu performance for multitasking for every driver update. Just saying i think your asking for a little much here.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> 12.3 are very different to newer drivers, 12.11 got a huge boost which got more out of the GPU and put it under a bit more strain, which flagged up GPU's that had weaknesses, every Driver since then has had more and more tweaks.
> 
> If a GPU has weaknesses its now more lickley to show up than it has been in the past.


Yes but even with the 13.4 drivers the cards continue to operate just fine under a constant 100% load. As I've said repeatedly, I just can't Fold (which runs the cards @100%) AND game at the same time while crossfire is enabled. I can also run any benchmark/stability testing program with the 13.4 drivers, my issue is VERY specific, and I have absolutely NO problems unless those VERY specific conditions are met.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> I can also run any benchmark/stability testing program with the 13.4 drivers.


Sounds like folding is the issue.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Question, if you must fold while gaming and you aren't having issues with 12.3 why not stick with it. What your doing is similar to running 2 medium games at once so why would you think its all going to be [email protected] would be a charitable funded/developed sw so why would you think they will optimize multi gpu performance for multitasking for every driver update. Just saying i think your asking for a little much here.


I don't NEED to fold while gaming, I just like to be able to. Currently I just pause folding whenever I go to game, I would stick with the 12.3 drivers but lets face it, they are really dated and a bunch of my games run MUCH better on newer drivers (13.8 being the exception for me at the moment). This is overclock.net we always ask for more


----------



## illwill

I tried these drivers earlier on an old OpenGL game (RTCW) that requires a steady 125FPS. My FPS in the game was dropping constantly, especially to 42FPS for some reason. Tried doing a clean install of the drivers twice and resetting my config but couldn't figure out the problem.


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Yes but even with the 13.4 drivers the cards continue to operate just fine under a constant 100% load. As I've said repeatedly, I just can't Fold (which runs the cards @100%) AND game at the same time while crossfire is enabled. I can also run any benchmark/stability testing program with the 13.4 drivers, my issue is VERY specific, and I have absolutely NO problems unless those VERY specific conditions are met.


Ok. But as i said, 12.3 is a very different driver, perhaps Darklyric is right, Folding and Gaming is perhaps just asking a bit to much.


----------



## DEW21689

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Sounds like folding is the issue.


Yes, folding WITH crossfire. I'm hoping that eventually some update will fix whatever got changed in crossfire after 12.3 that seems to make folding hate it.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Yes but even with the 13.4 drivers the cards continue to operate just fine under a constant 100% load. As I've said repeatedly, I just can't Fold (which runs the cards @100%) AND game at the same time while crossfire is enabled. I can also run any benchmark/stability testing program with the 13.4 drivers, my issue is VERY specific, and I have absolutely NO problems unless those VERY specific conditions are met.


Try using the APP SDK from 12.3 and the rest of the components from 13.4.


----------



## Maximization

downloading, taking my risks


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximization*
> 
> downloading, taking my risks


Oh noes your computarr isa firing his lazerz!


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> Yes, folding WITH crossfire. I'm hoping that eventually some update will fix whatever got changed in crossfire after 12.3 that seems to make folding hate it.


seems to me(for now) like you stick with 12.3 and fold/game at the same time or enjoy your cf setup and move to 13.8. really depends on how much you game or fold. Also second 12.3 sdk + 13.8 catalyst. Who knows you might get lucky


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> seems to me(for now) like you stick with 12.3 and fold/game at the same time or enjoy your cf setup and move to 13.8. really depends on how much you game or fold. Also second 12.3 sdk + 13.8 catalyst. Who knows you might get lucky


Mmm, I remember reading that with newer drivers and a ¿Beta? core, Folding programs PPD greatly increased. Don't quote me on it, but I would think that what is lost for not being able to fold+game at the same time would be recovered, and then some, using newer drivers and core.


----------



## Gunderman456

I tested this new driver with Crysis 3, San Andreas, Far Cry 3, Deus-X: Revolution and Metro 2033 and games runs amazing on it with noticeable smooth difference! No crashing either.


----------



## Maximization

improved score and seemed more smooth
not a bad beta

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/720485


----------



## Dudewitbow

I forgot to bench with 13.6, but comparing my 13.2b and my 13.8b i dont mind the free performance

13.2b 1150 core/1350 mem


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







13.8b 1150 core/1300 mem(yes i ran with less mem clock)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and just for the laughs, one of my "failed" runs which caused valley to fail to load the floor texture midway through, giving me one of the fastest single 7850 ever


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> I forgot to bench with 13.6, but comparing my 13.2b and my 13.8b i dont mind the free performance
> 
> 13.2b 1150 core/1350 mem
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.8b 1150 core/1300 mem(yes i ran with less mem clock)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for the laughs, one of my "failed" runs which caused valley to fail to load the floor texture midway through, giving me one of the fastest single 7850 ever
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I got that same floor texture problem with my 7770s but it seemed dependent on the multisampling. At one level did it, at another did not.


----------



## onthemour

most eyefinity users are crossfiring and wow

NO EYEFINITY SUPPORT


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onthemour*
> 
> most eyefinity users are crossfiring and wow
> 
> NO EYEFINITY SUPPORT


patience is a virtue. the phase 2 of the frame pacing driver supporting Eyefinity, DX and OGL is due within a month.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/08/01/amd_catalyst_138_beta_frame_pacing_crossfire_driver

"Phase 2 of the driver will come later this month. In Phase 2 CrossFire in Eyefinity resolutions will be supported. There will also be support for DX9 and OGL games in Phase 2. So if you game in Eyefinity, or across multiple displays, or higher resolutions than 2560x1600 then Phase 2 driver is what you will have to wait for. Also, if you want support in DX9 games."


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onthemour*
> 
> most eyefinity users are crossfiring and wow
> 
> NO EYEFINITY SUPPORT


What's not working in eyefinity?


----------



## Boomer1990

I just installed the new drivers and it seems I am missing a lot of my settings from the CCC center. I only have 1 AA option and there is no option for Frame Pacing. Any ideas on what I can do to fix this?


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dudewitbow*
> 
> I forgot to bench with 13.6, but comparing my 13.2b and my 13.8b i dont mind the free performance
> 
> 13.2b 1150 core/1350 mem
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.8b 1150 core/1300 mem(yes i ran with less mem clock)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just for the laughs, one of my "failed" runs which caused valley to fail to load the floor texture midway through, giving me one of the fastest single 7850 ever
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty much no change in performance for the HD 5870. Tho BFBC2 input does seem to be a bit smoother.

13.4 Driver


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







13.8 Driver


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## thestache

Shame that eyefinity fix wasn't in the initial release but its good the fix is coming. Overall looks really positive. Looking forward to seeing R7990 crossfire vs multi GTX Titan setups at 4K with the phase 2 driver.

I bet PCPer has the biggest hard on right now though. Since they were responsible for this after all...


----------



## james8

why the hell would you guys want to fold and game at the same time?

the GPU is extremely slow and context switching and trying to multi-task on it is a terrible idea. shut off the folding, get the game on!


----------



## sinnedone

So anyone have any ideas/help for me?

Uninstalled 13.6 beta correctly, reinstalled new 13.8 beta with no problems , but for some reason my secondary card in crossfire is locked at max voltage and clocks while my primary card idles just fine.

This is on windows 7 64 bit with 2 HD7870's

Any ideas?


----------



## masmotors

i am downloading it right now seems longer but i hope it gives more anything i am 1050/1375 when i go to 1400 plus i crash


----------



## masmotors

with a hd 7850 msi twin frozer 3


----------



## Penryn

Well in eyefinity with Frame pacing on, as the driver is, be prepared for a slideshow 8]


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illwill*
> 
> I tried these drivers earlier on an old OpenGL game (RTCW) that requires a steady 125FPS. My FPS in the game was dropping constantly, especially to 42FPS for some reason. Tried doing a clean install of the drivers twice and resetting my config but couldn't figure out the problem.


Put the 13.6 beta 2 files atioglxx.dll and atio6axx.dll into the RTCW folder and you will get your fps back.

It seems like that GL extensions aren't being used in the Win 8.1 prerelease driver and the frame pacing driver. If you notice, if you use the 13.6 B2 driver and go to RTCW options and click "disable GL extentions", you get the same low FPS as you do with the current driver now. So it seems like it's not using GL extensions, even if you enable it.


----------



## oats2012

I must say I'm pleased









Bioshock Infinite at a smooth 120-140fps with my two 7870 tahitis at 1150/1500 (ran pretty dang choppy before). glad I didn't lose faith in the red team







good job AMD


----------



## Deadboy90

The release notes say it fixes crashes when enabling crossfire on 970 chipsets. Does that include the 6000 series as well? I been stuck using 12.10 for almost a year because if I enable crossfire on anything above 12.10 I get a bsod loop until I take one of the cards out.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> So anyone have any ideas/help for me?
> 
> Uninstalled 13.6 beta correctly, reinstalled new 13.8 beta with no problems , but for some reason my secondary card in crossfire is locked at max voltage and clocks while my primary card idles just fine.
> 
> This is on windows 7 64 bit with 2 HD7870's
> 
> Any ideas?


It's the stupid ULPS, it's happening to a few of us disable it either in registry, msi AB or using that program that does it for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> The release notes say it fixes crashes when enabling crossfire on 970 chipsets. Does that include the 6000 series as well? I been stuck using 12.10 for almost a year because if I enable crossfire on anything above 12.10 I get a bsod loop until I take one of the cards out.


They said this works for 5/6 series as well, 2-4 will get their own sets quarterly.


----------



## carolkarine

not sure if this has been said yet, but this driver has made my single 7870 run 7c cooler (it's at 1260mhz on 1.3v) it used to average 70c at load and now only hits 63, and it also got an additional 17% increase in frame rates.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Well in eyefinity with Frame pacing on, as the driver is, be prepared for a slideshow 8]


Hmm, strange. Trifire and eyefinity is working fine over here with frame pacing on. I tried a few games, bf3, metro ll, saints row 3rd w/o an issue.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Well in eyefinity with Frame pacing on, as the driver is, be prepared for a slideshow 8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, strange. Trifire and eyefinity is working fine over here with frame pacing on. I tried a few games, bf3, metro ll, saints row 3rd w/o an issue.
Click to expand...

Should work as it did before, there is no frame metering though. Regardless of driver setting. Like trifire


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> This driver is very good for AMD although imo this whole frame pacing issue for AMD is ridiculous. It should have been fixed more than a YEAR ago.
> 
> It took 18 months for them to fix this issue on the 7970's.....that just isn't acceptable in my book. Nvidia has had fine frame pacing since day one, why couldn't AMD?
> 
> Seems like AMD neglected their customers until review sites starting bringing up the issue more. Honestly if review sites didn't bring up this issue, would it have even been fixed?
> 
> AMD still has more work ahead of them and hopefully they will deliver.


I try not to be rude on here, but please just shut up and enjoy the driver. So sick of the BS comparisons between Nvidia and AMD. Yes it took a while, but it is here. Dweller stop dwelling. Stoop boy get off your stoop!!!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hmm, strange. Trifire and eyefinity is working fine over here with frame pacing on. I tried a few games, bf3, metro ll, saints row 3rd w/o an issue.


Hmmm maybe I'll do a reinstall of the drivers then... when I play BF3 its pretty choppy. Single screen though was a masterpiece of smoothness. I don't want to have the negative effects of whatever happened so I'll try again.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Hmmm maybe I'll do a reinstall of the drivers then... when I play BF3 its pretty choppy. Single screen though was a masterpiece of smoothness. I don't want to have the negative effects of whatever happened so I'll try again.


another month and the eyefinity fixes come i guess


----------



## Boomer1990

Does anyone know why after downloading these drivers I am missing a bunch of setting from my CCC including the Frame Pacing feature?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> Does anyone know why after downloading these drivers I am missing a bunch of setting from my CCC including the Frame Pacing feature?


Do you have two cards? The Frame Pacing option doesn't show up if you only have one card (as it's not needed).


----------



## MrHENRYTHEGAME

Does anyone know when this driver will have support for APUs both desktops and mobility??
I'm literally livid that there's no Frame Pacing option for APUs which have Dual Graphics(hybrid crossfire).
Was hoping my HD 7660G and HD 7730M will get the boost. So far nothing bad with the drivers. Disable ULPS( always have to when installing catalyst). Stable overclock on my 7660G with 1300 MHz Core, 800 Mhz Memory, and 7730M 700 MHz Core, 1050 MHz Memory. Gameplay has been smooth but still nothing stuttering. Please AMD, Don't disappoint me


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Do you have two cards? The Frame Pacing option doesn't show up if you only have one card (as it's not needed).


I am missing almost all of the options in the Gaming 3D application settings section. I am using a a10-5800k


----------



## nabokovfan87

My Lightning's love the heck outta this driver update. So much nicer.


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> I am missing almost all of the options in the Gaming 3D application settings section. I am using a a10-5800k


Post screenshots.


----------



## Boomer1990




----------



## cbarros82

this driver broke my bf3 . Im using 7870 xt cf and im having random disconnects. I tried reinstalling still no change. I guess back to 13.6


----------



## Boomer1990

I seemed to of fixed my issue I set back up my overclock on my computer and now all my settings are there. Any clue why this is?
Before

After


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHENRYTHEGAME*
> 
> Does anyone know when this driver will have support for APUs both desktops and mobility??
> I'm literally livid that there's no Frame Pacing option for APUs which have Dual Graphics(hybrid crossfire).
> Was hoping my HD 7660G and HD 7730M will get the boost. So far nothing bad with the drivers. Disable ULPS( always have to when installing catalyst). Stable overclock on my 7660G with 1300 MHz Core, 800 Mhz Memory, and 7730M 700 MHz Core, 1050 MHz Memory. Gameplay has been smooth but still nothing stuttering. Please AMD, Don't disappoint me


yes another guy posted improvmenst a few pages back


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> this driver broke my bf3 . Im using 7870 xt cf and im having random disconnects. I tried reinstalling still no change. I guess back to 13.6


i had to disable v sync to get it working right on my 7950s

In bf3 and ccc


----------



## treedude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Focus182*
> 
> You can crossfire a 7970 with a 7950 or a 7870 with a 7850 and so on but your performance will be limited to the slower card.
> 
> For example, if you had a 7970 and a 7950, they would both run like 7950's. You will still get the same performance as you would expect from getting another 7950 on top of a 7950 though.
> 
> You can run the cards at different clock speeds now but i have tested it and it seems like it will only get the performance of the lowest clocked card.


nope 7970's can only crossfire with 7950/7970


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> i had to disable v sync to get it working right on my 7950s
> 
> In bf3 and ccc


Vsync dosent seem to work in any game anymore, all my games crash with frame pace+ vsync.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> Vsync dosent seem to work in any game anymore, all my games crash with frame pace+ vsync.


well idc as long as it looks good*she says*


----------



## MrHENRYTHEGAME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> yes another guy posted improvmenst a few pages back


I also noticed improvements in games, smooth, stuttering occurs less. I don't know I feel my APU will be complete if I see that option. But anyways improvements have been major


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Stoop boy get off your stoop!!!


That should be a song.. stoop boy, get off your stoop boy!!!


----------



## Destrto

Just tried BF3 with these 13.8b drivers. Solid 80-90 Frames throughout. No stuttering of any kind for me. Dual 6850's.

Diablo 3 with Vsync enabled worked just fine for me. I'm not experiencing any crashes or stuttering in any of my games.
Metro LL, BF3, Diablo 3, EVE Online, Deadpool...etc..

Also, this was on a clean install of the drivers. Did not install these over any pre-existing drivers.


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treedude*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Focus182*
> 
> You can crossfire a 7970 with a 7950 or a 7870 with a 7850 and so on but your performance will be limited to the slower card.
> 
> For example, if you had a 7970 and a 7950, they would both run like 7950's. You will still get the same performance as you would expect from getting another 7950 on top of a 7950 though.
> 
> You can run the cards at different clock speeds now but i have tested it and it seems like it will only get the performance of the lowest clocked card.
> 
> 
> 
> nope 7970's can only crossfire with 7950/7970
Click to expand...

forgetting the Tahiti LE 7870 as well since that shares the same core as 7950 and 7970.


----------



## Unkzilla

Was honestly expecting to see a big performance drop with this frame pacing feature turned on. Props to AMD


----------



## willibj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Focus182*
> 
> You can crossfire a 7970 with a 7950 *or* a 7870 with a 7850 and so on but your performance will be limited to the slower card.
> 
> For example, if you had a 7970 and a 7950, they would both run like 7950's. You will still get the same performance as you would expect from getting another 7950 on top of a 7950 though.
> 
> You can run the cards at different clock speeds now but i have tested it and it seems like it will only get the performance of the lowest clocked card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *treedude*
> 
> nope 7970's can only crossfire with 7950/7970


That's exactly what he said. Read closer before you presume to incorrectly tell people that they're wrong. The only mistake was your reading comprehension, or lack thereof.


----------



## oceanlyner

Well when they are working they are great.

But I'm getting driver BSOD in the middle of BF3, or if I make it to the end the screen goes red and gives a 119 BSOD.

Anybody else have this? Tried reinstalling, disabling ULPS, going back to stock etc.


----------



## majorleague

Awesome,
Been playing Need For Speed: Most wanted on max settings with my water cooled hd7990.

Games feels much smoother to play. still a slight jitter although I did not clean install 13.8. I am doing so now.

Another great benefit is the card was previously reaching 68 degrees which was very hot for my EK water system.
I just played an hour and it only reached 46 degrees!!

Very happy, thanks again AMD.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majorleague*
> 
> Awesome,
> Been playing Need For Speed: Most wanted on max settings with my water cooled hd7990.
> 
> Games feels much smoother to play. still a slight jitter although I did not clean install 13.8. I am doing so now.
> 
> Another great benefit is the card was previously reaching 68 degrees which was very hot for my EK water system.
> I just played an hour and it only reached 46 degrees!!
> 
> Very happy, thanks again AMD.


I didn't think the drivers work for DX9 games yet.


----------



## majorleague

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> I didn't think the drivers work for DX9 games yet.


Officially they are not saying that so maybe not.

But it has improved nether-the-less.

I don't get how the 7990 is dissipating less heat though??

Happy though.


----------



## majorleague

Another reminder of some of the benefits:[/U]

◾Support for AMD CrossFire™ Frame Pacing
◦Frame Pacing ensures that frames rendered across multiple GPUs in a CrossFire configuration will be displayed at an even and regular pace.
◦Enabled through the AMD Catalyst Control Center; Globally or on a per application basis.
◦Frame Pacing is enabled by default.
◦Supported for DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 applications, and resolutions up to and including 2560x1600 (single display).

◾OpenGL 4.3 support - full support for the OpenGL 4.3 feature set

◾Performance improvements found in AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta for Windows:
◦Metro: Last Light - improves performance up to 7% on the AMD Radeon™ HD 7000 Series

◾OpenGL support for User Profiles and Catalyst Application Profiles:
◦Users can now create per application 3D setting profiles for OpenGL applications.
◦OpenGL applications are now supported through Catalyst Application Profile updates (for single GPU and AMD CrossFire configurations).

◾AMD Enduro Technology enhancement - Catalyst Control Center will now show which applications are active on the Performance GPU, and the Power-Saving GPU

◾Resolved issues:
◦Resolved crash when enabling AMD CrossFireX™ on some AMD 970 platforms
◦Improved stability for AMD Radeon HD 7790
◦Resolved intermittent mouse cursor corruption when rapidly moving the cursor across window borders


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majorleague*
> 
> Officially they are not saying that so maybe not.
> 
> But it has improved nether-the-less.
> 
> I don't get how the 7990 is dissipating less heat though??
> 
> Happy though.


Don't doubt you, friend says BF3 eyefinity working better for him too and that is not supposed to be supported either. So likely bigger improvement with beta 2.

I noticed difference in 2 games, Tomb Raider and Far Cry 3, rest are same imo.


----------



## Offler

First round of testing of the driver completed:

HW used:
Intel Xeon X3360 @ 3400Mhz
DDR3 1600 8-7-7-22
Single gigabyte HD 7970oc @ 1000Mhz
Single display Samsung PX 2370, connected via DVI-D

No crash or bluescreen

Known bugs:

Skyrim:
"Skin flickering" - Persisted
"Fullscreen stuttering" - Persisted

Witcher 2:
"Fullscreen flickering" located in Flotsam - Persisted

Metro: Last Light
Some light sources in Venice may flicker - Persisted

New bugs
Assassins creed 1:
Intro video not displaing - not completely new. I previously had to reinstall windows to fix it...

DeusEX: Human revolution
- Stutter when entering game, for 3 seconds
- reflection textures may show corruption

Performance:
- decreased input lag
- overall smoothness improved (all games tested so far)

Overclocking:
- stable gpu frequency increased from 1050MHz to 1080Mhz

Overall very good driver.


----------



## cdoublejj

is this for hd7000 series only?


----------



## theoneofgod

13.8 is working for Windows 8 x64? No matter what I do it will not install the display drivers. 13.4 and 13.6 is working fine...

"Driver is not intended for this platform"


----------



## kantxcape

These drivers are amazing... my 7970 crossfire runs so smooth now.


----------



## alpsie

theoneofgod that is strange, since I installed it just fine on my pc with windows 8 x64


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alpsie*
> 
> theoneofgod that is strange, since I installed it just fine on my pc with windows 8 x64


I had to reinstall Windows. AMD drivers are always a pain for me.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Don't doubt you, friend says BF3 eyefinity working better for him too and that is not supposed to be supported either. So likely bigger improvement with beta 2.
> 
> I noticed difference in 2 games, Tomb Raider and Far Cry 3, rest are same imo.


Maybe those were the "delay" latest tweaks. Dx9 first support and Eyefinity for selected games cause they managed to fix them and the fixes were so great it warranted another day of crazy coding and crazy waiting...

The reviewers got the drivers at least 8 days ago for a full week of testing, so their reviews probably cover what was in the build they received that could have been compiled even before that one week prior, and since that build many things were fixed. That would explain people seeing smoothness evr'ywhe-ah.


----------



## EdwinCodec

Fifa 13 stutters like mad. =(


----------



## Tehrawk

These drivers were working fine for me yesterday. But when I turned on my machine today, after about two to three minutes, my GPU's usage jumps to 99%. All I had opened was a browser.


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehrawk*
> 
> These drivers were working fine for me yesterday. But when I turned on my machine today, after about two to three minutes, my GPU's usage jumps to 99%. All I had opened was a browser.


Happened with the other drivers too. It has something to do with the browser, just not sure why.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> Happened with the other drivers too. It has something to do with the browser, just not sure why.


I saw my PC running super hot and I couldn't understand why. I was hitting high 30s and low 40s for ambient temp in the case and it's the same issue. Both cards pegged at 99%... they were running the hottest I've ever seen them run at... like high 40s low 50s.









Def did not have this issue with the other drivers.

I was wondering if the people who are getting BSODs and have the 99% usage issue, have their cards OC'd and have disabled ULPS?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehrawk*
> 
> These drivers were working fine for me yesterday. But when I turned on my machine today, after about two to three minutes, my GPU's usage jumps to 99%. All I had opened was a browser.


single gpu on both my rigs. had to revert back my amd rig to 13.6 'cause my monitor won't wake up from sleep. fine with me 'cause 13.6 works fine. intel rig has no issues, though, games and browsing. no sound issues on both using hdmi.



i always use Device Manager to uninstall old drivers. no driver sweeper in any of my rig. no way.


----------



## theoneofgod

Wow, amazing. First game I tried, Bioshock Infinite, it's so smooth now. Really impressive.


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> Happened with the other drivers too. It has something to do with the browser, just not sure why.


What browser... IE, FF, Opera?


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offler*
> 
> What browser... IE, FF, Opera?


Chrome. It's not a constant 99% but it spikes as you browse.


----------



## Offler

I have seen such behavior on previous drivers on Chrome. Also even FF has similar trouble.

Chrome and IE use same core, FF is different, while Opera has another different core...

I use Opera 12.15, and everything is fine. Another reason why I dislike future which awaits my browser..


----------



## Manishmanny

One of my gpus is running at 99%. while the other one spikes to 99% with no browsers even open. Should i be worried about this?

EDIT: When i look in device manager it says that my gpus are still on 13.2 even tho i updated to catalyst 13.8, is that normal?


----------



## Xylene

Anyone know if having this frame pacing turned on causes any input lag?


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Anyone know if having this frame pacing turned on causes any input lag?


Not for me.


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manishmanny*
> 
> One of my gpus is running at 99%. while the other one spikes to 99% with no browsers even open. Should i be worried about this?
> 
> EDIT: When i look in device manager it says that my gpus are still on 13.2 even tho i updated to catalyst 13.8, is that normal?


Did you uninstall the older drivers first?

With Beta Drivers its always a good idea to uninstall the old drivers and use something like driver fusion to scrub out whats left of them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xylene*
> 
> Anyone know if having this frame pacing turned on causes any input lag?


No Input lag.


----------



## Manishmanny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> Did you uninstall the older drivers first?
> 
> With Beta Drivers its always a good idea to uninstall the old drivers and use something like driver fusion to scrub out whats left of them.
> No Input lag.


I didnt uninstall the old drivers, I thought that the new drivers would just replace the old ones.

How do i do a clean install?


----------



## Maximization

when you uninstal choose the option to uninstall all AMD software


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manishmanny*
> 
> One of my gpus is running at 99%. while the other one spikes to 99% with no browsers even open. Should i be worried about this?
> 
> EDIT: When i look in device manager it says that my gpus are still on 13.2 even tho i updated to catalyst 13.8, is that normal?


It's normal. It shows it for me and I haven't installed any other drivers.
Check the date of the drivers, it should say July.


----------



## Manishmanny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> It's normal. It shows it for me and I haven't installed any other drivers.
> Check the date of the drivers, it should say July.


99% usage is normal?


----------



## Tehrawk

I uninstalled and reinstalled these drivers. Now, just my second GPU is at 99% usage. Guess its back to 13.6 beta 2, until the certified drivers get released.


----------



## Manishmanny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehrawk*
> 
> I uninstalled and reinstalled these drivers. Now, just my second GPU is at 99% usage. Guess its back to 13.6 beta 2, until the certified drivers get released.


Did u do a clean install?


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manishmanny*
> 
> 99% usage is normal?


Showing 13.2 is normal.


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> I seemed to of fixed my issue I set back up my overclock on my computer and now all my settings are there. Any clue why this is?
> Before
> 
> After


Could be a few reasons, but keep in mind it is a beta. There are still a lot of improvements and glitches to fix. I'd imagine they wanted this out the door asap and skipped some things when they found them. Be sure submit feedback to AMD driver team on their bug page. The more of those the better.

I'll end by saying keep in mind that hybrid crossfire is a step complicated then normal crossfire and there is a built in delay due to the distance of one GPU to the other in relation to the CPU.


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manishmanny*
> 
> Did u do a clean install?


Yeah. Uninstall from control panel, then used Driver Sweeper, restart and reinstall.

Just noticed this problem is only happening when I open Firefox. It doesn't happen with Chrome. When both GPU's were at 99% earlier, it was happening even when I had no browser, or anything else open.

Ill try one more reinstall of these before reverting to earlier drivers.


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manishmanny*
> 
> I didnt uninstall the old drivers, I thought that the new drivers would just replace the old ones.
> 
> How do i do a clean install?


Use the AMD uninstall utility on the download of their GPU driver website.


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehrawk*
> 
> I uninstalled and reinstalled these drivers. Now, just my second GPU is at 99% usage. Guess its back to 13.6 beta 2, until the certified drivers get released.


Same as guy above. Use the uninstaller and start clean. It's a sure fire way to cancel a lot of issues.


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehrawk*
> 
> Yeah. Uninstall from control panel, then used Driver Sweeper, restart and reinstall.
> 
> Just noticed this problem is only happening when I open Firefox. It doesn't happen with Chrome. When both GPU's were at 99% earlier, it was happening even when I had no browser, or anything else open.
> 
> Ill try one more reinstall of these before reverting to earlier drivers.


Do you mean like this?



Same thing with 13.4 and 13.6, all I'm doing is using Chrome.


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Opcode*
> 
> Pretty much no change in performance for the HD 5870. Tho BFBC2 input does seem to be a bit smoother.
> 
> 13.4 Driver
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13.8 Driver
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


7 series only feature I thought.


----------



## mtbiker033

well played AMD

need to add a 2nd Tahiti 7870 to my second rig!


----------



## Abundant Cores

Wen Browsers do use the GPU for accelerated Apps and even Flash Add Banners. FireFox is particularity notorious for it, Don't know about Chrome

I don't know if what your experiencing in your case is normal, but its an explanation.


----------



## Focus182

While this does seem to help loads, i seem to still get a bit of lag/stutter in all my games.

instead of 70 fps feeling like 35 fps it feels like 50 now but that is still not good enough.

Anyone else having this experience?


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Focus182*
> 
> While this does seem to help loads, i seem to still get a bit of lag/stutter in all my games.
> 
> instead of 70 fps feeling like 35 fps it feels like 50 now but that is still not good enough.
> 
> Anyone else having this experience?


Bioshock Infinite has been dramatically improved for me, Skyrim is crap though. Farcry3 too.


----------



## Azuredragon1

Does this driver affect single cards or just for Crossfire setups?


----------



## Abundant Cores

I have found Improvements in Single GPU to ^^^^^ its a bit more polished.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Focus182*
> 
> While this does seem to help loads, i seem to still get a bit of lag/stutter in all my games.
> 
> instead of 70 fps feeling like 35 fps it feels like 50 now but that is still not good enough.
> 
> Anyone else having this experience?


Nope, i can't fault it


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> Wen Browsers do use the GPU for accelerated Apps and even Flash Add Banners. FireFox is particularity notorious for it, Don't know about Chrome
> 
> I don't know if what your experiencing in your case is normal, but its an explanation.


My experience:
In case of Opera, GPU clocks to 501mhz if displaying any flash content. Frequency remain static. Not more, not less.

In case of IE and chrome, GPU frequency is going up and down. Maybe too often. Flash may stutter.

This experience is main reason why I blame FF, IE and Chrome for bad flash behavior, and not AMD.


----------



## Strat79

They installed fine without any of the workarounds for me on Windows 8.1. They appear to be working normally for the few games I have tried. I am only running a single card so wasn't expecting anything from these, mainly just testing them out for any FPS gains rather than the pacing fix for CF setups.

I haven't noticed any different GPU usage in Firefox or IE than any previous driver either. GPU usage will fluctuate up and down wildly and go from idle clocks to full clocks depending on what the web page consists of and how I am interacting with the page. This is only when hardware acceleration is supported and turned on in your browser of course. OCN is a perfect example. You can scroll a post up 2 or 3 spins of the middle mouse wheel and back down 2 or 3 and keep repeating that and watch your GPU usage and clocks jump back and forth. It can hit 99% at times just doing that, but never stays there for more than a second or two at most. I've never seen anything in my browser use more than about 35% constant GPU usage so I am guessing if anyone is getting 99% usage for more than a few seconds at a time, there is something wrong.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Focus182*
> 
> While this does seem to help loads, i seem to still get a bit of lag/stutter in all my games.
> 
> instead of 70 fps feeling like 35 fps it feels like 50 now but that is still not good enough.
> 
> Anyone else having this experience?


Nope, I have more fps and more fluidness. maybe clean and reinstall drivers. I have single GPU though.


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabokovfan87*
> 
> Use the AMD uninstall utility on the download of their GPU driver website.


I had my doubts. But this actually worked.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Question, when was frame pacing for single cards released?


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Question, when was frame pacing for single cards released?


It wasn't. When a single GPU is installed, the Frame Pacing option won't even be available in the CCC.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Question, when was frame pacing for single cards released?


There is no frame pacing for single GPU's.

Frame pacing affects 2 GPU's syncing their render times. A Single GPU has no other card to sync with.


----------



## Offler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> They installed fine without any of the workarounds for me on Windows 8.1. They appear to be working normally for the few games I have tried. I am only running a single card so wasn't expecting anything from these, mainly just testing them out for any FPS gains rather than the pacing fix for CF setups.
> 
> I haven't noticed any different GPU usage in Firefox or IE than any previous driver either. GPU usage will fluctuate up and down wildly and go from idle clocks to full clocks depending on what the web page consists of and how I am interacting with the page. This is only when hardware acceleration is supported and turned on in your browser of course. OCN is a perfect example. You can scroll a post up 2 or 3 spins of the middle mouse wheel and back down 2 or 3 and keep repeating that and watch your GPU usage and clocks jump back and forth. It can hit 99% at times just doing that, but never stays there for more than a second or two at most. I've never seen anything in my browser use more than about 35% constant GPU usage so I am guessing if anyone is getting 99% usage for more than a few seconds at a time, there is something wrong.


According what I have tested and what people posted, I believe that browsers are attempting to work with GPU power saving in exactly same manner as with CPU. There are differences i think and that is the reason why its failing to work properly... Only Opera is working with Flash and AMD graphics in exactly same manner as video codecs with gpu acceleration do...


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Question, when was frame pacing for single cards released?


Some say it has been released, but many have been saying this "Crossfire" update also improved single GPU smoothness overall.


----------



## Nevk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Question, when was frame pacing for single cards released?


Single card does not have frame pacing problem.

According to AnadeTech

In most games HD7970 and GTX680's frame pacing is equality.


----------



## Weasel555

Im wondering if this will have any performance increase for my dual 6950's. Time to test out these new drivers I guess.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weasel555*
> 
> Im wondering if this will have any performance increase for my dual 6950's. Time to test out these new drivers I guess.


Expect more consistent performance rather than "increased" performance.
The point of these drivers is to regulate the render cycle.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Didn't loose stability on my overclocks.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> It wasn't. When a single GPU is installed, the Frame Pacing option won't even be available in the CCC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> There is no frame pacing for single GPU's.
> 
> Frame pacing affects 2 GPU's syncing their render times. A Single GPU has no other card to sync with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Some say it has been released, but many have been saying this "Crossfire" update also improved single GPU smoothness overall.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevk*
> 
> Single card does not have frame pacing problem.
> 
> According to AnadeTech
> 
> In most games HD7970 and GTX680's frame pacing is equality.


When TechReport showed their review, didn't they show single card setups for AMD showing frame pacing issues?


----------



## OverSightX

I didn't think I had any issues, but after installing these and noticing a big difference in "smoothness" it seems I was lying to myself. BF3 is ALMOST a new experience now.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So can all the denial of stuttering issues finally be put to rest. Glad to see AMD step up to the plate on this, sucks after all this work they still trial Nvidia in frame times though. But at least it's a step in the right direction. On a side note I find it kinda funny that the biggest games that stutter on AMD still don't have a fix, speaking of skyrim of course.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> When TechReport showed their review, didn't they show single card setups for AMD showing frame pacing issues?


Frame pacing issues were and always have been a byproduct of multi GPU configurations. Some games experienced problems with AMD's single cards but those were mostly optimization issues.


----------



## zipper17

why they put option enabled/disabled framepacing?

why not just put it into permanent fix to the driver ..


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So can all the denial of stuttering issues finally be put to rest. Glad to see AMD step up to the plate on this, sucks after all this work they still trial Nvidia in frame times though. But at least it's a step in the right direction. On a side note I find it kinda funny that the biggest games that stutter on AMD still don't have a fix, speaking of skyrim of course.


I don't think it was denial at all most people couldn't even perceive the issue so to them everything was fine. I think I couple of times I said ignorance is bliss and people took at as a massive insult rather than as me being somewhat jealous they they couldn't tell.

As for trailling we knew they of course would trail behind NV, they had such a large head start that it was unrealistic to expect anything else.

I never thought Skyrim was that bad, it's just another unfortunate implementation of bug infested engine known as Gamebryo... oh wait it's the "Creation Engine"







.

FC3 has and will continue to be the bane of my existence though, that thing wouldn't run on my buddies 670 or my Titan/7950/7970... I guess it was consistent at being horrible at least.

But yeah sucks that such a huge game like Skyrim isn't ready for prime time. I think they said next beta will include the DX9 and OpenGL fix so we'll see how things go.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So can all the denial of stuttering issues finally be put to rest. Glad to see AMD step up to the plate on this, sucks after all this work they still trial Nvidia in frame times though. But at least it's a step in the right direction. On a side note I find it kinda funny that the biggest games that stutter on AMD still don't have a fix, speaking of skyrim of course.


Some people really cant tell. Its kind of like noticing 80fps vs 60fps. I personally thing its based on game engine. In BF3 its really hard for me to see much difference. In Crysis 3 it was much smoother in general.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevk*
> 
> Single card does not have frame pacing problem.
> 
> According to AnadeTech
> 
> In most games HD7970 and GTX680's frame pacing is equality.


Wrong. Micro-stuttering isn't a CF/SLI only problem. My 7970 had a lot of stuttering in many games, like Skyrim, far cry 3, crysis 3, etc. and this drivers fixed it. Like 98% smoother.


----------



## Focus182

Testing BF3 again, it seems the fps feels like what it should feel like but it still has a slight stutter when the frame rate is not capped.

If someone could load of BF3 and cap their fps to a few fps above their refresh rate and compare unlimited fps to capped and tell me if they start to notice this stutter that would be great.

I don't think it would be something you really notice unless you have tried playing with a capped fps. It seems so much smoother.


----------



## Koogiking

Has anybody using Windows Vista been able to get this thing installed? It seems like the last 3 driver betas don't support Vista


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKYMTL*
> 
> Frame pacing issues were and always have been a byproduct of multi GPU configurations. Some games experienced problems with AMD's single cards but those were mostly optimization issues.


I still see people pulling out that "smoothness" card even for a single GPU. Reviewers still say, Radeon had higher raw fps but GeForce provided better overall experience (hint: smoothness). IIRC, I read this somewhere at HardOCP.


----------



## A Bad Day

Apparently the CCC installer package keeps trying to reinstall NET 4.5 and C++ 2012, and absolutely refuses to install the new driver.

N61Jq laptop, Radeon HD 5730 Mobility.


----------



## jeffro37

/\ /\ I would but i don't have BF3 on my drive anymore. I believe that the games I play are smoother using a single gpu also. This is a great start, just hoping it gets a lot better with the new drivers down the road.

edit: I'll load BF3 again and try it for you. I'll grab my other 7870 out of my backup rig then try for some CFX gaming.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Real world test here:

Skyrim without 13.8 on Crossfire 6870:
Constant stuttering from 120 fps to 30/40 whenever you turn around...absolutely horrible

Skyrim with 13.8 on Crossfire 6870:
Absolute butter. I don't know wth they did, but give the guys who made these a raise. These things don't stutter off 60 no matter what I do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Interpolation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Wrong. Micro-stuttering isn't a CF/SLI only problem. My 7970 had a lot of stuttering in many games, like Skyrim, far cry 3, crysis 3, etc. and this drivers fixed it. Like 98% smoother.


He was referring to _frame pacing_ and not micro stuttering which are not always directly related problems. Frame pacing is mostly a SLI / CF issue while micro stuttering can be related to both single and multiple GPU configurations.

I think you may have misread / misinterpreted his post.


----------



## Koogiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A Bad Day*
> 
> Apparently the CCC installer package keeps trying to reinstall NET 4.5 and C++ 2012, and absolutely refuses to install the new driver.
> 
> N61Jq laptop, Radeon HD 5730 Mobility.


This happens to me too with my 7950. Do you have Windows Vista?


----------



## ElectricJoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So can all the denial of stuttering issues finally be put to rest. Glad to see AMD step up to the plate on this, sucks after all this work they still trial Nvidia in frame times though. But at least it's a step in the right direction. On a side note I find it kinda funny that the biggest games that stutter on AMD still don't have a fix, speaking of skyrim of course.


While I will agree with you on the front that there was denial form those who looked the other way on micro stuttering. Some of the people knew of only the experience they had so it's hard to have a "I told you so moment", when they had nothing else to compare it against. This is great as AMD is progressing which will only drive nvidia to stay ahead.


----------



## SKYMTL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> why they put option enabled/disabled framepacing?
> 
> why not just put it into permanent fix to the driver ..


The answer to that is quite simple: there are still issues which can be resolved by turning it off. I'm sure that once they balance performance with frame delivery time it will be rolled into the general driver package as a pre-installed default.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Some people really cant tell. Its kind of like noticing 80fps vs 60fps. I personally thing its based on game engine. In BF3 its really hard for me to see much difference. In Crysis 3 it was much smoother in general.


Between 60 and 80, maybe not. But when those fluctuations run from 10ms to 100ms, then they'll be apparent since you'll be going from a nearly unplayable framerate to high FPS in a matter of milliseconds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Wrong. Micro-stuttering isn't a CF/SLI only problem. My 7970 had a lot of stuttering in many games, like Skyrim, far cry 3, crysis 3, etc. and this drivers fixed it. Like 98% smoother.


That may not be an issue with frame pacing per se. Between 13.7 and 13.8, there have been a ton of secondary optimizations.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A Bad Day*
> 
> Apparently the CCC installer package keeps trying to reinstall NET 4.5 and C++ 2012, and absolutely refuses to install the new driver.
> 
> N61Jq laptop, Radeon HD 5730 Mobility.


Ah, the usual AMD driver install disaster. Let me guess, the errors involve it detecting other display adapters that aren't there?

First of all, have you confirmed these drivers are even compatible with the HD 5000M series?

Then, make sure you properly uninstall previous drivers.

Why AMD doesn't include a "clean install" option in their installer is beyond me.....


----------



## theoneofgod

A single 7950 stutters for me, so it's not just multi-gpu setups. (not talking about 13.8)


----------



## LavishB

Back to the 13.7's for me. Fired up Diablo 3 today with the 13.8's on a single 7970/120hz panel and after a while montior went completely black while game was still running in the background flawlessly.


----------



## Koogiking

This driver keeps saying

amd display driver is already installed and up to date

Although its not. I havent been able to update since 13.4. Uninstalling my drivers don't work either. When I uninstall then try to install the 13.8 drivers, the Display drivers just don't show up in catalyst manager and they just don't install.

I think it's a Windows Vista compatibility issue, although AMD says it works with Vista. does anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> This driver keeps saying
> 
> amd display driver is already installed and up to date
> 
> Although its not. I havent been able to update since 13.4. Uninstalling my drivers don't work either. When I uninstall then try to install the 13.8 drivers, the Display drivers just don't show up in catalyst manager and they just don't install.
> 
> I think it's a Windows Vista compatibility issue, although AMD says it works with Vista. does anybody know how to fix this?


When I have issues with AMD drivers, the only working solution is to reinstall the OS. I know it sounds messed up, but I try everything else!


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> When I have issues with AMD drivers, the only working solution is to reinstall the OS. I know it sounds messed up, but I try everything else!


You clearly have something interfering if even driver sweeper can't fix it.
Running legit windows?
Runnin Creative or logitech software?

Also what kind of problems are they?
Dx and java up to date?


----------



## BradleyW

Sorry to poke in but has anyone experienced issues with their mouse movement on the desktop and in normal applications with these latest drivers? Mouse feels very jerky at times. Issue is fixed when using any other version of CCC.
Thank you.


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> This driver keeps saying
> 
> amd display driver is already installed and up to date
> 
> Although its not. I havent been able to update since 13.4. Uninstalling my drivers don't work either. When I uninstall then try to install the 13.8 drivers, the Display drivers just don't show up in catalyst manager and they just don't install.
> 
> I think it's a Windows Vista compatibility issue, although AMD says it works with Vista. does anybody know how to fix this?


Uninstall the old Drivers, then use this to clean out the old Driver (Win 7 Only)

Reboot and install new Drivers.


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> You clearly have something interfering if even driver sweeper can't fix it.
> Running legit windows?
> Runnin Creative or logitech software?
> 
> Also what kind of problems are they?
> Dx and java up to date?


Yep, fully updated.
The only thing logitech installed is my G15's drivers.

BSOD installing drivers, solved by uninstalling Virtu MVP.
After that, using driver sweeper in standard and safe mode, clearing system32 files manually, installing older versions, etc.
I had to install Windows 8 again today because of this. It wouldn't let me install ANY driver. Display driver fails to install.


----------



## xlim3y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sorry to poke in but has anyone experienced issues with their mouse movement on the desktop and in normal applications with these latest drivers? Mouse feels very jerky at times. Issue is fixed when using any other version of CCC.
> Thank you.


I ran into this for a minute Bradley.

I found that I had to reset my monitor's refresh rate back to 120hz and it corrected the issue.

Not sure if that will affect you or not, but it was obnxiously unresponsive when trying to highlight text, and as soon as I set it back to the proper rate it works fine.


----------



## Nevk

Does anyone face the problem that if the second GPU are used it will always full loading at 99%?

Thanks.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlim3y*
> 
> I ran into this for a minute Bradley.
> 
> I found that I had to reset my monitor's refresh rate back to 120hz and it corrected the issue.
> 
> Not sure if that will affect you or not, but it was obnxiously unresponsive when trying to highlight text, and as soon as I set it back to the proper rate it works fine.


Glad you fixed it on your end. Sadly my monitor is 60Hz and everything is set accordingly.
Please help!


----------



## theoneofgod

Had an issue just now with 13.8. GPU's shut down because I left the PC for a few hours. They started up fine when I got back, played a bit of Bioshock with a single GPU (disabled crossfire for test sake) Noticed my single card was getting hotter than usual, even hotter than in crossfire, checked GPU-Z, VRM's were running at 202C...13.8 bug or?

Just to add, GPU-Z was running when my GPU's went into standby, but Riva Statistics was detecting higher GPU temps too.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevk*
> 
> Does anyone face the problem that if the second GPU are used it will always full loading at 99%?
> 
> Thanks.


Disable ULPS


----------



## Koogiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> Uninstall the old Drivers, then use this to clean out the old Driver (Win 7 Only)
> 
> Reboot and install new Drivers.


The uninstall utility says it only supports Windows 7 and up


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> Uninstall the old Drivers, then use this to clean out the old Driver (Win 7 Only)
> 
> Reboot and install new Drivers.


The help seekers says he's running Windows Vista.


----------



## BradleyW

This is proof that these drivers are causing issues with mouse movement when an application is launched and taking up CPU time:


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> This is proof that these drivers are causing issues with mouse movement when an application is launched and taking up CPU time:


If you run something like Prime95, what happens to the cursor?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> Yep, fully updated.
> The only thing logitech installed is my G15's drivers.
> 
> BSOD installing drivers, solved by uninstalling Virtu MVP.
> After that, using driver sweeper in standard and safe mode, clearing system32 files manually, installing older versions, etc.
> I had to install Windows 8 again today because of this. It wouldn't let me install ANY driver. Display driver fails to install.


Might be a failing card or that logitech driver.
There are quite some issues with it.


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Might be a failing card or that logitech driver.
> There are quite some issues with it.


A failing card that works after reinstalling Windows? Could be the Logitech drivers.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> If you run something like Prime95, what happens to the cursor?


Seems ok to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Might be a failing card or that logitech driver.
> There are quite some issues with it.


No, previous versions of CCC is fine and I tried with and without Logitech software.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> Real world test here:
> 
> Skyrim without 13.8 on Crossfire 6870:
> Constant stuttering from 120 fps to 30/40 whenever you turn around...absolutely horrible
> 
> Skyrim with 13.8 on Crossfire 6870:
> Absolute butter. I don't know wth they did, but give the guys who made these a raise. These things don't stutter off 60 no matter what I do!!!!!!!!!!!


Placebo effect? They said the fix is only for dx10 and dx11 skyrim is dx9 IIRC so there should be no difference.......


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Placebo effect? They said the fix is only for dx10 and dx11 skyrim is dx9 IIRC so there should be no difference.......


Skyrim doesn't run smooth here, single or dual card.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So can all the denial of stuttering issues finally be put to rest. Glad to see AMD step up to the plate on this, sucks after all this work they still trial Nvidia in frame times though. But at least it's a step in the right direction. On a side note I find it kinda funny that the biggest games that stutter on AMD still don't have a fix, speaking of skyrim of course.


benches with new driver and 7990 showing at the top of each. So no AMD is not trailing Nvidia.


----------



## Hamy144

These drivers work incredibly well for me on BF3.
Until I start recording with Dxtory, the file is ******ed and the video useless. going to try other recording software and will report back.


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> These drivers work incredibly well for me on BF3.
> Until I start recording with Dxtory, the file is ******ed and the video useless. going to try other recording software and will report back.


Afterburners built in recorder works well.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hamy144*
> 
> These drivers work incredibly well for me on BF3.
> Until I start recording with Dxtory, the file is ******ed and the video useless. going to try other recording software and will report back.


It seams my original conclusion was wrong, since i use sony vegas to watch and edit the videos output by Dxtory i assumed it was a dxtory problem.
Recorded with fraps and played in the xvid player, all seamed fine but once in Sony Vegas it goes seriously weird.
The problem thus lie with sony vegas 12, most likely with the GPU acceleration.

EDITisabling GPU acceleration in sony vegas fixes the problem.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> benches with new driver and 7990 showing at the top of each. So no AMD is not trailing Nvidia.


Everyone knows a 7990 will get higher fps than a 690 or a Titan. What he meant by trailing is that Nvidia's implementation of frame pacing is still superior and delivers less frame time variance than AMD's.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Everyone knows a 7990 will get higher fps than a 690 or a Titan. What he meant by trailing is that Nvidia's implementation of frame pacing is still superior and delivers less frame time variance than AMD's.


But is it perceptible?

I have a feeling that this is one of those things that _either_ company could invest significant resources in for no tangible benefit other than a nice straight line on a graph.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Placebo effect? They said the fix is only for dx10 and dx11 skyrim is dx9 IIRC so there should be no difference.......


I can definitely tell you it isn't a placebo. Every single time I install a new AMD driver, I bring up Skyrim and test it. Within 5 seconds I can always tell if nothing was fixed (always). Since the last driver I had installed (13.4 I believe) something was fixed. If it wasn't this frame buffer, than something else.

I could post a video, but I don't feel like rolling back my drivers just to appease someone...


----------



## BradleyW

Any suggestions for the issue I'm facing? Thank you.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> A failing card that works after reinstalling Windows? Could be the Logitech drivers.


OC reset so yeah quite possible.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> Skyrim doesn't run smooth here, single or dual card.


What cards are you using?


----------



## mboner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Everyone knows a 7990 will get higher fps than a 690 or a Titan. What he meant by trailing is that Nvidia's implementation of frame pacing is still superior and delivers less frame time variance than AMD's.


frame pacing aside , my 670 stuttered like mad compared to my 7970 when i was running single gpu setup, I can also confirm that the 7970 in single mode is also further improved from this update. Super smooth. I was considering selling my 7970's and going for a 780 if this update wasn't adequate but i will be staying put for awhile longer. Atleast until a single gpu from either nvidia or amd comes out that can match these 2 beasts with a price tag of no more than $800.. Think i might be waiting awhile







Great work.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> But is it perceptible?


Theoretically yes. With smaller frame time variations you'll have frames being sent to the monitor at a steadier rate and they're all going to be about the same size on the monitor (assuming steady fps) meaning you get a better experience.

In reality though, I doubt a single person here could tell the difference. But. The same also goes for a small change in fps.

You could make the exact same argument for card X getting say 5 more fps in the 70fps range. In reality no one would notice but since it's OCN we're gonna fuss over it as anyways. Pursuit of performance and all that...


----------



## seabiscuit68

What is a good program that can monitor FPS and display it on a graph with FPS on the y and time on the x?

This graph should be view-able after the fact.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Everyone knows a 7990 will get higher fps than a 690 or a Titan. What he meant by trailing is that Nvidia's implementation of frame pacing is still superior and delivers less frame time variance than AMD's.


True but Guru3d states that you can't really notice much difference between the two now and states that if these are improved furter they will be pretty much on par in perceptible frame rate.

The gen after Hawai line up will most certainly have hardware based metering.


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> OC reset so yeah quite possible.


Card wasn't OC in the first place.


----------



## Jhors2

These drivers made a huge difference on my sig rig when it came to running Skyrim. I have it heavily modded with about 100 mods, and ENB and all that jazz. Good work by AMD, I never realized that the stuttering this entire time was crossfire microstutter and not my cards choking on the mods sometimes.


----------



## Hamy144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> What is a good program that can monitor FPS and display it on a graph with FPS on the y and time on the x?
> 
> This graph should be view-able after the fact.


Fraps can record FPS to an excel file and you can make a graph from that info.


----------



## dir_d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> But is it perceptible?
> 
> I have a feeling that this is one of those things that _either_ company could invest significant resources in for no tangible benefit other than a nice straight line on a graph.


I think you are right. The frame pacing that AMD has done is great, i dont think getting the frame pacing times lower will do anything visibly to the end user. Instead they should work on clearing the anomalies and fixing vsync with frame pacing.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Theoretically yes. With smaller frame time variations you'll have frames being sent to the monitor at a steadier rate and they're all going to be about the same size on the monitor (assuming steady fps) meaning you get a better experience.
> 
> In reality though, I doubt a single person here could tell the difference. But. The same also goes for a small change in fps.


But at what point is any difference imperceptible to the human eye? It is an interesting question, and obviously very subjective as everyone sees things slightly differently.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> You could make the exact same argument for card X getting say 5 more fps in the 70fps range. In reality no one would notice but since it's OCN we're gonna fuss over it as anyways. Pursuit of performance and all that...


That's kind of the point - at what point should the companies stop chasing a line on the graph?

As an engineer I often have to determine when something is good enough (although usually there are codes and standards to help) so I'm wondering at what point AMD / nVidia will decide that the results are 'good enough'


----------



## di inferi

Occurs during BF3.



Any ideas?

EDITl: Disabled Afterburner OSD and that seems to have fixed it... for now.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> Card wasn't OC in the first place.


If you think the card isn't failing then you're running something or combining with a motherboard that doesn't like it (1/1000 chance that motherboard and gpu don't go well together)
Did you try it in a different pc?


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> I still see people pulling out that "smoothness" card even for a single GPU. Reviewers still say, Radeon had higher raw fps but GeForce provided better overall experience (hint: smoothness). IIRC, I read this somewhere at HardOCP.


Indeed, my single 7970 felt less smoother than my brother's low end GTS 450. And that is a BALD statement.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Interpolation*
> 
> He was referring to _frame pacing_ and not micro stuttering which are not always directly related problems. Frame pacing is mostly a SLI / CF issue while micro stuttering can be related to both single and multiple GPU configurations.
> 
> I think you may have misread / misinterpreted his post.


I know that the problem that was being solved was directed towards CF. But it must have something to do with how the drivers order the frame rendering and their latency as my single GPU stuttered, though far less than my previous setup (dual 6850s), but with these drivers I have butter smooth experience throughout most games that stuttered before. So frame pacing or not, these drivers have something that benefits CF users and Single GPU users too. Many users are reporting the same as I.


----------



## mltms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Indeed, my single 7970 felts less smoother than my brother's low end GTS 450. And that is a BALD statement.


i think you have a superman eye


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> What cards are you using?


MSI 7950 BE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> If you think the card isn't failing then you're running something or combining with a motherboard that doesn't like it (1/1000 chance that motherboard and gpu don't go well together)
> Did you try it in a different pc?


Yeah, it could be, but it could be other things too, like poor drivers. Initial install of the drivers works fine, I start messing with other drivers, installing etc, things start messing up. Example, Virtu MVP causes BSOD during CCC install. My hardware is fine. I've had 7 different 7950's and they all did the same after a reinstall.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> MSI 7950 BE
> Yeah, it could be, but it could be other things too, like poor drivers. Initial install of the drivers works fine, I start messing with other drivers, installing etc, things start messing up. Example, Virtu MVP causes BSOD during CCC install. My hardware is fine. I've had 7 different 7950's and they all did the same after a reinstall.


Vitru MVP is totally bugged and gives no advantage that is worth it better just disable your IGP


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Vitru MVP is totally bugged and gives no advantage that is worth it better just disable your IGP


Intel QSV.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> i think you have a superman eye


LOL!

And no, I probably don't have super eyes, but having my PC and my brother's running the same game next to each other, with latest drivers for both, and his PC, though with less fps, felt smoother. Even 40ish real fps in Battlefield 3 or 30-40 fps in Farcry 3 felt smoother than my 70-120fps in BF3 and 50-80fps in Farcry 3.
After installing these drivers and comparing, my PC now looks faster and smoother. Like it was supposed to be !


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Vitru MVP is totally bugged and gives no advantage that is worth it better just disable your IGP


Yep, VirtuMVP is the biggest pos to exist in performance tweaks. I seen no performance gain when using my HD 8670D with VirtuMVP. It actually made my games all stutter and they felt like crap while playing them.


----------



## theoneofgod

I'm not using Virtu MVP for performance gains (7950 crossfire?) I use it for Intel QSV.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> Intel QSV.


Had it, never found a decent software that used it, deactivated my IGP. Better gaming and less errors.
Besides, Handbrake and other video editors are starting to use the OpenCL advantages that my radeon card has so intel QSV became useless.


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Had it, never found a decent software that used it, deactivated my IGP. Better gaming and less errors.


I get 10 minute MKV to MP4 conversion compared to 50 minutes with CPU.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> I'm not using Virtu MVP for performance gains (7950 crossfire?) I use it for Intel QSV.


If you really need it okay but is might very well be the cause of the problem


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> If you really need it okay but is might very well be the cause of the problem


It could be, but I do need it.


----------



## BradleyW

New Compressed (zipped) Folder.zip 33k .zip file

This is the tool to check for the mouse issue with CCC 13.8


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> Skyrim doesn't run smooth here, single or dual card.


No dx9 support yet.


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> The help seekers says he's running Windows Vista.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> The uninstall utility says it only supports Windows 7 and up


search for the uninstall guide on the forums. just a bit of work, but will do the trick.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jhors2*
> 
> These drivers made a huge difference on my sig rig when it came to running Skyrim. I have it heavily modded with about 100 mods, and ENB and all that jazz. Good work by AMD, I never realized that the stuttering this entire time was crossfire microstutter and not my cards choking on the mods sometimes.


As you can see, it was not only me who was seeing this improvement in Skyrim (I also have mine modded)


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> New Compressed (zipped) Folder.zip 33k .zip file
> 
> This is the tool to check for the mouse issue with CCC 13.8


Getting zero mouse corruption here. Most likely a dirty install or outside program messing with them.

Try disabling ulps and core parking for cpu


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koogiking*
> 
> This driver keeps saying
> 
> amd display driver is already installed and up to date
> 
> Although its not. I havent been able to update since 13.4. Uninstalling my drivers don't work either. When I uninstall then try to install the 13.8 drivers, the Display drivers just don't show up in catalyst manager and they just don't install.
> 
> I think it's a Windows Vista compatibility issue, although AMD says it works with Vista. does anybody know how to fix this?


Uninstall completely using the guide on the forums and try it again.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Getting zero mouse corruption here. Most likely a dirty install or outside program messing with them.
> 
> Try disabling ulps and core parking for cpu


Hi mate, I did a fresh format so I'm not sure what else to check/do.
I asked Kcuestag to run the tool I posted. His tool shows that he has the issue as well, even though he said that he can't see any mouse issues. I think everyone does have it, but those on higher DPI's or different perception don't see it as a problem.
Thanks.


----------



## Germanian

make sure you dont use msi afterburner or any other 3rd party software that can interfere with graphics drivers and test again


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabokovfan87*
> 
> search for the uninstall guide on the forums. just a bit of work, but will do the trick.


Just installed Catalyst 13.8 on my system with no problems at all.


uninstall Catalyst (Express Uninstall) from add or remove located in CP
uninstalled from Device Manager as well
rebooted, Windows autodetected but doesn't show *Microsoft WDDM* in the adapter, suffice to say AMD drivers weren't fully uninstalled so I ran the official AMD Catalyst Uninstall Utility and it got the job done
installed 13.8
done!
Quick Valey bench shows no improvement in the scores though. Gonna bench few more apps/games and post here.

13.4 WHQL:


13.8 Beta 1:


----------



## ShooterFX

Well i am having issues with this driver and my 7990. The 2nd GPU runs at full clocks all the time whilst gpu1 goes to idle speeds. Then in games such as BLOPS2 and PS2 , gpu 2 runs at 99% and gpu1 at between 30 to 40 %. Then the worst for me BF3 crashes with the screen turning RED...eish and then have to hard reset.

Any fixes or ideas will be helpfull


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Well i am having issues with this driver and my 7990. The 2nd GPU runs at full clocks all the time whilst gpu1 goes to idle speeds. Then in games such as BLOPS2 and PS2 , gpu 2 runs at 99% and gpu1 at between 30 to 40 %. Then the worst for me BF3 crashes with the screen turning RED...eish and then have to hard reset.
> 
> Any fixes or ideas will be helpfull


Why don't you scroll through a couple of pages of this thread?

Its literally almost posted on every page. lol.


----------



## Serios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> And no, I probably don't have super eyes, but having my PC and my brother's running the same game next to each other, with latest drivers for both, and his PC, though with less fps, felt smoother. Even 40ish real fps in Battlefield 3 or 30-40 fps in Farcry 3 felt smoother than my 70-120fps in BF3 and 50-80fps in Farcry 3.
> After installing these drivers and comparing, my PC now looks faster and smoother. Like it was supposed to be !


You are just making stuff up. All and I mean all the benchmarks out there contradict what you are saying.
I can say an gtx 8800 feels smoother than a hd 7970. Do you agree??
And the gts 450 is only about 15% faster than the 8800.


----------



## ShooterFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Why don't you scroll through a couple of pages of this thread?
> 
> Its literally almost posted on every page. lol.


Ahh Thanks for your insight but i have ULPS disabled. I dont have this problem with 13.6Beta 2 drivers but with these i do. And as said my BF3 crashes with these


----------



## GanjaSMK

I installed these right on top of my existing 13.6 installation. Not a single issue and also noticing the fluidity improvements in several games.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serios*
> 
> You are just making stuff up. All and I mean all the benchmarks out there contradict what you are saying.
> I can say an gtx 8800 feels smoother than a hd 7970. Do you agree??
> And the gts 450 is only about 15% faster than the 8800.


I'm not making stuff up and benchmarks aren't always the only real experience, they are orientative. Each piece of hardware on each pc is different and it relates to the other components differently.
Maybe in MY pc, MY 7970 was stuttering like hell and now it wasn't. Why? Don't know. But it does. And PC next to PC you can objectively compare the experience. I rather game at fluid 40fps, than "jumpy" 80fps.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> make sure you dont use msi afterburner or any other 3rd party software that can interfere with graphics drivers and test again


Yea i forgot to turn sapphire's Trixx off and it caused a failed display driver instal







but after a few reboots and turning it off i can saw i noticed a huge increase in performance in CF on 7950s in the few games I've tired so far. I mean night and day with the shuttering in CF and also FPS jumps in BF3 (never go below 85 while oc'ed at ultra setting).


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> I'm not making stuff up and benchmarks aren't always the only real experience, they are orientative. Each piece of hardware on each pc is different and it relates to the other components differently.
> Maybe in MY pc, MY 7970 was stuttering like hell and now it wasn't. Why? Don't know. But it does. And PC next to PC you can objectively compare the experience. I rather game at fluid 40fps, than "jumpy" 80fps.


Yea even before the fix the "FPS" were mostly ok but the on screen fps (what you actually see) was shuttery in CF. I never saw a shutter though if i disabled CF and in some games i could get rid of the majority of it with radeon pro and use CF. Either way your one of the few ive seen complaining about shutters in single card configs for the 79xx series.


----------



## paulerxx

Not sure if flash or the drivers but I'm having black random artifacts on facebook's chat and a couple other random places.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Not sure if flash or the drivers but I'm having black random artifacts on facebook's chat and a couple other random places.


I installed the new beta this morning and i've been on youtube all day (no issues playing videos).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Not sure if flash or the drivers but I'm having black random artifacts on facebook's chat and a couple other random places.


but is milking cows in farmville churning butter smooth?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mboner1*
> 
> That should be a song.. stoop boy, get off your stoop boy!!!


Its from Hey Arnold! Remember that old Nickolodeon show???


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Not sure if flash or the drivers but I'm having *black random artifacts* on facebook's chat and a couple other random places.


NSA screwing with your rig...censoring and *Classified*ing what mustn't be known


----------



## MASSKILLA

I am happy about this but i would like better crossfire performance instead of using only 20% of the seconds cards resources.







:bruce:
Seeing i paid full price for the second card LOL


----------



## Slaughterem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> Everyone knows a 7990 will get higher fps than a 690 or a Titan. What he meant by trailing is that Nvidia's implementation of frame pacing is still superior and delivers less frame time variance than AMD's.


I can appreciate your opinion that Nividia's implementation of frame pacing is superior when it comes to less frame time variance but as Anandtech said
Quote:


> Ultimately while it's true this is an absolute metric when it comes to comparing results - AMD experiences more than two times the frame time variation in 5 of the 6 games - keep in mind we're looking at the variance in frame times, rather than the frame times themselves, a first order derivative. What it means is that AMD clearly still has room for improvement, but AMD's approximately 20% results are not a poor showing in this metric; for every individual there exists a point below which the frame time variations cease to be perceptible.


But it seems that some choose to only provide half truths and not include the rest of what Anandtech said
Quote:


> While we're on the matter of this comparison, it's very much worth pointing out that while AMD can't match NVIDIA's delta percentages at this time the same cannot be said for runt and dropped frames. Throughout our tests on Catalyst 13.8 AMD delivered 0 runt frames and dropped 0 frames. This is a massive improvement over Catalyst 13.6, which would regularly deliver runt frames and drop frames at times too. In fact even NVIDIA can't do this well; the GTX 690 doesn't drop any frames but does deliver a small number of runt frames (particularly towards the start of certain benchmarks). So in their very first shot AMD is already beating NVIDIA on runt frames, a concept pioneered by NVIDIA in the first place.


It would appear to me IMO that both solutions have pro's and con's and that neither is superior to each other.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> NSA screwing with your rig...censoring and *Classified*ing what mustn't be known


Yups proven that fb has nsa backdoor


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MASSKILLA*
> 
> I am happy about this but i would like better crossfire performance instead of using only 20% of the seconds card resources.


what game does that? BF3 and a few other have the both (for me) at 100%


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I installed the new beta this morning and i've been on youtube all day (no issues playing videos).


No problems with youtube here either. Other flash related apps? Ill take a picture.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Anybody noticed their *cards running cooler*? I have a crossfireX 7970's (One on water (35-49c) and another one temporary on air) that used to hit 80+ now hitting way below that.

So far all games with the exception of Crysis 3 on very high (Artifacts) no load on second GPU thrown at my rig is running flawlessly, smoother, albeit took an fps hit (necessary side effect







)

Figured out my Crysis 3 issue, I just minimized all my windows and BOOM works flawlessly! hahaha


----------



## 2010rig

Has anyone here tested these drivers on a laptop with HD 7660G+ 7670M?

Do these drivers help or make a difference?

I've had my eye on this laptop here, and was waiting for this driver to come out before pulling the trigger.
http://store.acer.com/store/acerna/en_US/pd/productID.267354500/parentCategoryID.60084600/


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> No problems with youtube here either. Other flash related apps? Ill take a picture.
> 
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/Untitled-3.png.html


I had this thing on Catalyst 13.4 WHQL occasionally.


----------



## mrawesome421

If that's Firefox showing those artifacts, try disabling Hardware Acceleration in the browser settings. Might do the trick.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Has anyone here tested these drivers on a laptop with HD 7660G+ 7670M?
> 
> Do these drivers help or make a difference?
> 
> I've had my eye on this laptop here, and was waiting for this driver to come out before pulling the trigger.
> http://store.acer.com/store/acerna/en_US/pd/productID.267354500/parentCategoryID.60084600/


yea a few have posted about it working on the cf laptops.....*DO NOT GET THAT LAPTOP*>>>i bought it and had the worst experience of my life....if you want to know more please pm me and ill walk you through a 2month ordeal to get a refund on a defective laptop(bad 7670m) that neither newegg or acer would replace with the correct vga card. Acer claims the 2gb 7670m has never been installed on their lappies....ever.... Just fyi

Edit: i got a refund by claiming false advertising... after a few months and 10+ reps at newegg and 4+ managers


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> If that's Firefox showing those artifacts, try disabling Hardware Acceleration in the browser settings. Might do the trick.


Spot on. I don't see these anymore with Chrome. Had to stop using Chrome for some reasons.


----------



## 2010rig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> yea a few have posted about it working on the cf laptops.....*DO NOT GET THAT LAPTOP*>>>i bought it and had the worst experience of my life....if you want to know more please pm me and ill walk you through a 2month ordeal to get a refund on a defective laptop(bad 7670m) that neither newegg or acer would replace with the correct vga card. Acer claims the 2gb 7670m has never been installed on their lappies....ever.... Just fyi
> 
> Edit: i got a refund by claiming false advertising... after a few months and 10+ reps at newegg and 4+ managers


Damn, good enough for me. Will steer clear from that laptop, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## sdlvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Anybody noticed their *cards running cooler*? I have a crossfireX 7970's (One on water (35-49c) and another one temporary on air) that used to hit 80+ now hitting way below that.
> 
> So far all games with the exception of Crysis 3 on very high (Artifacts) no load on second GPU thrown at my rig is running flawlessly, smoother, albeit took an fps hit (necessary side effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Figured out my Crysis 3 issue, I just minimized all my windows and BOOM works flawlessly! hahaha


I've noticed some issues with windows being open that it would hurt frame times, like even with a single GPU. I would be seeing 200fps in a game that's not demanding (like LoL) and it'd feel like it'd be going at 10fps. I'd then play around with maximizing and minimizing windows and it would get better.

However, I would think that frame pacing is actually going to hurt performance as GPUs might end up waiting for the right time to draw something now. Remember, frame timing is all about telling the GPUs when to push out frames. Before the GPUs would pretty much just run full speed and push out frames as much as possible.

So it's probably safe to assume that frame pacing is going to lower total GPU usage as GPUs spend more time in an idle state instead of rushing to dump frames as fast as possible, leaving you with runt frames and whatever.

For whatever it's worth, I notice the window minimizing thing happening in _both_ Windows and Gentoo, so it's definitely a driver issue of some sort but it's easily remedied.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrawesome421*
> 
> If that's Firefox showing those artifacts, try disabling Hardware Acceleration in the browser settings. Might do the trick.


I've noticed Firefox seems to be the biggest culprit of the frame time issue. Leaving it opened on my second monitor while playing a game almost always results in horrible frame times. Even leaving another game open on my second monitor doesn't bother it.

I'm still sitting on 13.6 beta 2s in Linux though, no room for 13.8s yet, they're not in overlays.

I just disabled hardware acceleration in Linux and it seemed to do wonder for my wobbly windows.


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> No problems with youtube here either. Other flash related apps? Ill take a picture.
> 
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/Untitled-3.png.html


I've actually always had this issue with Pale Moon and Facebook. It would even happen with my Nvidia cards.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Damn, good enough for me. Will steer clear from that laptop, thanks for the feedback.


Oh i have chat logs as well lol...Just in case they decided to opt out of my refund...again...Wish i could figure out how to do a review and trash this thing...Actually this same hardware from a different brand will serve a mild gamer/editor very well now that the drivers are fixed.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Its from Hey Arnold! Remember that old Nickolodeon show???


I remember being in 5th grade like them and being like "were all in the same grade!". Wow....


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> make sure you dont use msi afterburner or any other 3rd party software that can interfere with graphics drivers and test again


True and I like your username it is very German to me


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> I had this thing on Catalyst 13.4 WHQL occasionally.


I had that with Nvidia drivers it was due to the resolution I was running being above my vram buffer what reso are you running?


----------



## xD4rkFire

So it worth upgrading to 13.8 from 13.6 beta 2 for a single card setup?


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> But at what point is any difference imperceptible to the human eye? It is an interesting question, and obviously very subjective as everyone sees things slightly differently.
> That's kind of the point - at what point should the companies stop chasing a line on the graph?
> 
> As an engineer I often have to determine when something is good enough (although usually there are codes and standards to help) so I'm wondering at what point AMD / nVidia will decide that the results are 'good enough'


Its good for marketing, Nvidia throw a lot more money at marketing than AMD, if $100m gets them a smoother line on a graph (even if it makes no difference in reality) I can see Nvidia doing it because it gets members on forums like this pointing at that line gloating "look Nvidia rule" not realising they also pay the higher price on their GPU's for that privilege,

That Offending line on that graph is simply where the frame rates fluctuate, in that AMD are about 1 FPS worse, in other words practically nothing, you can't see it.
I would be more concerned with runt Frames as they cause screen tearing and leave gaps in the animation, as has been pointed out Anand say AMD are better at dealing with that than Nvidia.


----------



## mrawesome421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD4rkFire*
> 
> So it worth upgrading to 13.8 from 13.6 beta 2 for a single card setup?


That's a big YES.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD4rkFire*
> 
> So it worth upgrading to 13.8 from 13.6 beta 2 for a single card setup?


Yes it should be smoother


----------



## EliteReplay

can some one do a test on fraps with BF3 to see the MS with old and new drivers? im at work and im dying to see this results lol or can someone link me to a test with BF3 on it? thanks


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> A failing card that works after reinstalling Windows? Could be the Logitech drivers.


Go into your device manager and right click->Properties on the first display adapter... Under location does it say PCI bus 1 or 2? If it's 2, that's your problem.


----------



## sugarhell

I just had time to test bioshock with cf and league of legend with single gpu. Bioshock its really smooth (1 monitor-cf) and lol is a lot smoother (single gpu).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> Go into your device manager and right click->Properties on the first display adapter... Under location does it say PCI bus 1 or 2? If it's 2, that's your problem.


First adaptor says: Location PCI SLOT 4 (PCI bus 2, device 0, function 0)
My GPU's are plugged into PCI-E Slot 1 and 3 on the motherboard.
What should I do? Thanks mate.


----------



## xD4rkFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Yes it should be smoother


So should frame pacing be on even for a single 7950?


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD4rkFire*
> 
> So should frame pacing be on even for a single 7950?


Frame pacing is only for multi-gpu. The latency on single gpu is already to low to actually see it. 2-3% variance with a base 20 ms is impossible to see it


----------



## piledragon

i was waiting( what seems like forever) for this driver. i got it yesterday morning, i did a clean install (used the amd uninstaller ) , well long story short, i about pulled my hair out, windows wouldn't boot up for nothing.

i was up all night long getting it straightened out, and i found out what the culprit was. it was my framework 4.5. it seems it was screwed up somehow, i watched the installer very closely and when it was supposed to be loading the framework 4.5 it seemed to have trouble, then right after it started to give error messages.

this is how i got it to work,,,, did a full unistall,,, then a clean install,,, when you get finished( even if it says that you have errors, or some things were not installed) and you get to the popup that asks you to restart your computer, don't restart,, instead go online and download framework 4.5, instead of asking you to install, it may ask you if you want to uninstall or repair,,,,,click repair,,,,,,,

when it's finished, got back to the amd driver and install it again,,,, this time you should/might only get one little error,,, that ok,,,. now restart, once you restart, do it again (restart your computer) about three times, you migh not have catalyst control center, but you will have thefull driver installed (check it with gpuz) , and your go to go...

anyway , i have a single card (xfx radeon hd-6870) , i read a lot of post where people were were saying that their games didn't even seem like the same game (and it was getting me a little heated, because i was having problems at the time) , but boy, let me tell you,,,,,,,, it's like night and day, oh my god ,,i love this driver, and it's only going to get better.....

so if your one of those people that were having problems installing the driver, ,,give this a shot, you got nothin to lose, and a whole lot to gain,, i hope this helps somebody,

gotta get back on the battlefield, later yo


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Frame pacing is only for multi-gpu. The latency on single gpu is already to low to actually see it. 2-3% variance with a base 20 ms is impossible to see it


It however does smooth it out a bit the framers where already consistent they still are only now there are no sparks which can help if the framerate was already running low.


----------



## Penryn

So this driver is causing me issues... I play in eyefinity and I would expect that since I am not needing the frame pacing fix for most games they would still run fine... Skyrim is a sloppy slideshow mess for some reason. I don't get it...


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So this driver is causing me issues... I play in eyefinity and I would expect that since I am not needing the frame pacing fix for most games they would still run fine... Skyrim is a sloppy slideshow mess for some reason. I don't get it...


Use the amd clean utility. I got this the first time. Second time with eyefinity its all fine


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So this driver is causing me issues... I play in eyefinity and I would expect that since I am not needing the frame pacing fix for most games they would still run fine... Skyrim is a sloppy slideshow mess for some reason. I don't get it...


It isn't made for Eyefinity yet you should just turn framce pacing of if it isn't needed.


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So this driver is causing me issues... I play in eyefinity and I would expect that since I am not needing the frame pacing fix for most games they would still run fine... Skyrim is a sloppy slideshow mess for some reason. I don't get it...


No fix for eyefinity or DX9 yet, this is just DX10, DX11 and 2560 x 1440P or less, eyefinity and DX9 are in the next update









DX9 = Skyrim


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Use the amd clean utility. I got this the first time. Second time with eyefinity its all fine


Did this, managed to fix it though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It isn't made for Eyefinity yet you should just turn framce pacing of if it isn't needed.


I have frame pacing off. I am aware it doesn't work on eyefinity, just wanted to have the latest driver installed because it does add crossfire support for Final Fantasy XIV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> No fix for eyefinity or DX9 yet, this is just DX10, DX11 and 2560 x 1440P or less, eyefinity and DX9 are in the next update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DX9 = Skyrim


Yep, that's what I am waiting for.


----------



## AlphaC

I guess this is proof that AMD is putting in work to fix their software image.

According to computerbase's article (and techreport) they are on par with Nvidia (if not better) once the frametime fixed is on.



http://techreport.com/review/25167/frame-pacing-driver-aims-to-revive-the-radeon-hd-7990/2

BF3 , total war , Skyrim still need work...


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I guess this is proof that AMD is putting in work to fix their software image.
> 
> According to computerbase's article (and techreport) they are on par with Nvidia (if not better) once the frametime fixed is on.
> 
> 
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/25167/frame-pacing-driver-aims-to-revive-the-radeon-hd-7990/2


It will get quite boring around the net once the Driver arguments are no longer something people can fall back on.


----------



## Ryncrash

Ok I need to ask a question.
1. Has anyone had to disable crossfire mode for certain game? I had to disable in a profile for Firefall and Guildwars 2.
13.4 Crossfire worked in both these games.
13.8 Crossfire doesn't work.

When i say it works i was getting smooth 50fps or higher w/ 13.4
now
I have 13.8 and im getting around 15fps.

Just wonder if anyone had seen this in certain games.


----------



## Maximization

you did the cap files?


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abundant Cores*
> 
> No fix for eyefinity or DX9 yet, this is just DX10, DX11 and 2560 x 1440P or less, eyefinity and DX9 are in the next update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DX9 = Skyrim


AMD Release note:
•Supported for DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 applications, and resolutions up to and including *2560x1600* (single display).


----------



## grunion

So FC3 DX11 went from a nauseating train wreck to just a train wreck.
I don't think they'll ever be able to fix FC3 DX11.


----------



## jerrolds

Whats up with my Windows 8.1 install? I did a FRESH install of WIndows 8, then immediate installed 8.1 and Beta 13.8 drivers. The install version looks different then whats posted. I feel like these are the drivers that came with Windows 8.1?



Should i downgrade to Windows 8? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> So FC3 DX11 went from a nauseating train wreck to just a train wreck.
> I don't think they'll ever be able to fix FC3 DX11.


Its the game and the setting you use.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Its the game and the setting you use.


Yeah I can make it playable, not really the point.

Gaming Evolved title....

NV got it right with this game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Yeah I can make it playable, not really the point.
> 
> Gaming Evolved title....
> 
> NV got it right with this game.


I gave up with FC3. GE but almost all Ubisoft games are Nvidia games. They probably did not bother. I blame more Ubi then AMD because of other game. It snot something AMD can fix because they could have done it by now.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcfoo*
> 
> And why is that legit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had issues with ATI/AMD and AutoCAD...
> truth is that I care for cuda in other autodesk related plugins (i.e. Vray RT GPU @ 3DS Max), but that's that.
> 
> Outside ACAD and 3DS, most 3D CAD software uses OpenGL API, and I think most of us agree that Radeons do notably better. In 3DS/ACAD haven't noticed differences (maybe its me)


It's only in AutoCAD 3D (mainly realistic mode) that GPU actually matters













also http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/AutoDesk-AutoCAD-2013-GPU-Acceleration-164/

Radeons do better in Inventor.

It's a legit reason because AutoCAD is not better on Quadros, unlike CAD applications such as CATIA /ProE/NX/etc. Then again iRay and Octane are also faster on Geforce than Quadros.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Yeah I can make it playable, not really the point.
> 
> Gaming Evolved title....
> 
> NV got it right with this game.


Read this page from pcper about far cry 3 and you will understand that its not amds or nvidias problem at this point, the game is just horrible for cfx/sli. lol.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-Catalyst-138-Brings-Frame-Pacing-AMD-Radeon/Far-Cry-3


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomama22*
> 
> Read this page from pcper about far cry 3 and you will understand that its not amds or nvidias problem at this point, the game is just horrible for cfx/sli. lol.
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-Catalyst-138-Brings-Frame-Pacing-AMD-Radeon/Far-Cry-3


I really don't care what it says.

CFX FC3 DX11 unplayable..

SLI FC3 DX11 playable, and I would consider it smooth.

Maybe SLI has issues with FC3, but CFX is so disgustingly bad it could make SLI look smooth.

Oh and their results say BF3 should be a stuttering mess pre 13.8.
I saw no issues with CFX and BF3, SLI however was not as smooth feeling as CFX.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> *I really don't care what it says.*
> 
> CFX FC3 DX11 unplayable..
> 
> SLI FC3 DX11 playable, and I would consider it smooth.
> 
> Maybe SLI has issues with FC3, but CFX is so disgustingly bad it could make SLI look smooth.
> 
> Oh and their results say BF3 should be a stuttering mess pre 13.8.
> I saw no issues with CFX and BF3, SLI however was not as smooth feeling as CFX.


PCper is a lousy source at least that is what I think myself still "professionalism initiative" since it is a bit on the edge to say such a thing


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I really don't care what it says.
> 
> CFX FC3 DX11 unplayable..
> 
> SLI FC3 DX11 playable, and I would consider it smooth.
> 
> Maybe SLI has issues with FC3, but CFX is so disgustingly bad it could make SLI look smooth.
> 
> Oh and their results say BF3 should be a stuttering mess pre 13.8.
> I saw no issues with CFX and BF3, SLI however was not as smooth feeling as CFX.


strange indeed cf was terrible for me in bf3/fc3 until 13.8 but i noticed huge gains in both and cant feel any ms in either, ok maybe once or twice in fc3 in a haft hour.


----------



## EliteReplay

Nvidia lovers should thanks AMD for getting close to fix the frame on their cards... pretty soon u will be paying less money for your nvidia cards... since AMD its getting competitive in every aspect.

GOOD JOB AMD.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Nvidia lovers should thanks AMD for getting close to fix the frame on their cards... pretty soon u will be paying less money for your nvidia cards... since AMD its getting competitive in every aspect.
> 
> GOOD JOB AMD.


Or....how about both sides just get along? Crap like this ruins this board imo. Both are great choices and fanboyism just is flat out annoying to read, coming from both sides.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Or....how about both sides just get along? Crap like this ruins this board imo. Both are great choices and fanboyism just is flat out annoying to read, coming from both sides.


That post isn't actually fanboyism it is an opinion backed by the fact that AMD now is more competitive against Nvidia's offerings.


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Or....how about both sides just get along? Crap like this ruins this board imo. Both are great choices and fanboyism just is flat out annoying to read, coming from both sides.


I sense no fanboyism.


----------



## Clovertail100

Strangely, my FPS in BF3 has gone from a buttery smooth 90 FPS, to 40 with terrible stuttering. This occurs on all settings, from low to Ultra @ 2560x1440.

I want to say the frame pacing is putting extra stress on the CPU, creating a new CPU bottleneck that I've never experienced before, but usage is still only about 30-50% across all 12 threads. Very strange.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I really don't care what it says.
> 
> CFX FC3 DX11 unplayable..
> 
> SLI FC3 DX11 playable, and I would consider it smooth.
> 
> Maybe SLI has issues with FC3, but CFX is so disgustingly bad it could make SLI look smooth.
> 
> Oh and their results say BF3 should be a stuttering mess pre 13.8.
> I saw no issues with CFX and BF3, SLI however was not as smooth feeling as CFX.


problem?

AMD Issue Reporting Form for AMD Catalyst™ 13.8 Beta for Desktop Radeon™ Products


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> Strangely, my FPS in BF3 has gone from a buttery smooth 90 FPS, to 40 with terrible stuttering. This occurs on all settings, from low to Ultra @ 2560x1440.
> 
> I want to say the frame pacing is putting extra stress on the CPU, creating a new CPU bottleneck that I've never experienced before, but usage is still only about 30-50% across all 12 threads. Very strange.


vsync disabled ingame and ccc? because it was making it worse for me as well.


----------



## Clovertail100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinaesthetic*
> 
> Or....how about both sides just get along? Crap like this ruins this board imo. Both are great choices and fanboyism just is flat out annoying to read, coming from both sides.


Seems like a pretty innocent comment to me. He's not being a fanboy, he's saying that AMD made a major stride with this update and is now more competitive with nVidia, which could mean lower prices for nVidia exclusive gamers down the road.
If that enrages you, perhaps you should have a time out to think about why.


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> First adaptor says: Location PCI SLOT 4 (PCI bus 2, device 0, function 0)
> My GPU's are plugged into PCI-E Slot 1 and 3 on the motherboard.
> What should I do? Thanks mate.


Well.. I ended up using a backup copy of Windows I had stored away. The only way I can think of fixing it would be to uninstall them out of the device manager (be sure to goto "View" and "show hidden devices" to make sure to get them all. The thing is, I have a feeling this is also stored in the registry, so ATiMan uninstaller might help there.

Okay, nevermind all that. I just had a chat with a friend of mine and... They make a program for fixing this!

http://ghostbuster.codeplex.com/

It gets rid of old device ID's and that is exactly what needs to be done! There should be an option in Ghostbuster to remove display ID's.

I wish I knew about it sooner. Good luck to you!


----------



## mayford5

I know I don't have CF but playing Bioshock Infinite is now enjoyable. Before I was getting at most 50FPS but it felt really slow because it was some form of stutter and I was getting that weird tearing of the rendered screens. Now I am getting pretty close to 75 FPS and there isn't any tearing nor does it feel slow. I haven't been able to finish that game because it gave me headaches for some reason. Now I have just played for a bit and it was great and no headache.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mookster*
> 
> Strangely, my FPS in BF3 has gone from a buttery smooth 90 FPS, to 40 with terrible stuttering. This occurs on all settings, from low to Ultra @ 2560x1440.
> 
> I want to say the frame pacing is putting extra stress on the CPU, creating a new CPU bottleneck that I've never experienced before, but usage is still only about 30-50% across all 12 threads. Very strange.


Did you read the release notes?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> problem?
> 
> AMD Issue Reporting Form for AMD Catalyst™ 13.8 Beta for Desktop Radeon™ Products


Are you being serious?

You really think AMD doesn't know there's a problem with FC3?


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Are you being serious?
> 
> You really think AMD doesn't know there's a problem with FC3?


Maybe, maybe not. But whining here aint gonna get it fixed. So maybe giving them the particulars of the setup that wont play it will help make any future fix that much more encompassing. DONT YOU THINK.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Maybe, maybe not. But whining here aint gonna get it fixed. So maybe giving them the particulars of the setup that wont play it will help make any future fix that much more encompassing. DONT YOU THINK.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> problem?
> 
> AMD Issue Reporting Form for AMD Catalyst™ 13.8 Beta for Desktop Radeon™ Products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you being serious?
> 
> You really think AMD doesn't know there's a problem with FC3?
Click to expand...

well, doesn't the squeaky wheel get the grease? but to honest i was also putting that there for others as well.

overall, after reading a few different forums, most people are having pretty good success with this driver. most of the reported problem(s) seem to be MS .NET 4.5 not being updated in windows before getting a failed installation attempt.


----------



## Durquavian

Well I can say, and yes I know DX9 is not yet updated, SKYRIM hasn't changed for me. So not sure what actually has helped you other guys. Seeing how this is the only game I really play, cant wait for them DX9 fixes.


----------



## Beat

My 2 7970's are really happy now!


----------



## xD4rkFire

13.8 seems to have made BF3 unplayable for me. I was getting 120+ fps in BF3 with 13.6 beta 2. After installing 13.8 my frame rate dropped to 30-40 fps.

I followed *this guide* to uninstall my current drivers before installing 13.8.

Gonna try restarting my computer to see if it fixes the bad frame rate.

*edit*: looks like restarting did the trick. I'm back to 120+fps


----------



## Gunderman456

I also noticed that my GPU temps were down as well from 70s and 80s to both of them in the 60s. In large, Skyrim was also smoother to some extent and can't wait to see what they do for DX9 games to improve that!

On a side note, I also noticed that my non modded Skyrim was using all 2 Gigs of Ram; Afterburner reporting max Ram usage at 2003, wow! So that explains some of the stuttering at least for that reason.


----------



## Purger

Anyone know what this will do coming from 13.3 on a single 7970, if anything?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> Anyone know what this will do coming from 13.3 on a single 7970, if anything?


Some people are reporting smoother play even on a single card, so you should go for it!


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Some people are reporting smoother play even on a single card, so you should go for it!


Just installed, so far so good!


----------



## nugget toes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Focus182*
> 
> You can crossfire a 7970 with a 7950 or a 7870 with a 7850 and so on but your performance will be limited to the slower card.
> 
> For example, if you had a 7970 and a 7950, they would both run like 7950's. You will still get the same performance as you would expect from getting another 7950 on top of a 7950 though.
> 
> You can run the cards at different clock speeds now but i have tested it and it seems like it will only get the performance of the lowest clocked card.


This is completely untrue. I run 7970/7950 and their oc's are independent, and the benchmarks prove I can leave 7950 stock and see consistent improvements the more I oc the 7970.


----------



## xD4rkFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nugget toes*
> 
> This is completely untrue. I run 7970/7950 and their oc's are independent, and the benchmarks prove I can leave 7950 stock and see consistent improvements the more I oc the 7970.


If you're using MSI afterburner to OC (or any other overclocking tool for that matter if it has the same functionality), do you have "Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors" enabled in your settings?


----------



## kiwikczt

I'd like to report two things that I have noticed immediately.

Firstly, for those of you who are experiencing extreme (and I do mean extreme) stuttering/bad frame rates, I would suggest you take a look at your card clock speeds. When I installed 13.8 the first game I loaded was FC3, as that was the game that gave me the most problems on the old drivers. I got EXTREMELY bad frames (think 60 on 7970 CF) and it felt like 20fps because of the stuttering. I popped by Afterburner and lo and behold, my card clocks were set at 525Mhz for some strange reason. Restarted the computer a couple times and I could adjust the slider back to normal again. I get very good minimum frames of around 90. FC3 is really really good on these drivers. Fantastic actually.

Second thing I noticed, is that I got a huge boost to my clock stability. To be honest I'm not exactly sure how a driver could increase overclock stability, but it certainly did. My previous max stable overclock was 1200/1750 @ 1.3V, and upon installing 13.8 I got constant game crashes. I naturally assumed that the driver caused INSTABILITY with my overclocks, and so I decreased my core clocks. But the crashes got more frequent. I then found out through trial and error that my system was crashing because the voltage was more than required. I am now enjoying 1200/1750 @ 1.2V, a full 0.1V lower!

Good job on a great driver AMD!


----------



## Serios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> I'm not making stuff up and benchmarks aren't always the only real experience, they are orientative. Each piece of hardware on each pc is different and it relates to the other components differently.
> Maybe in MY pc, MY 7970 was stuttering like hell and now it wasn't. Why? Don't know. But it does. And PC next to PC you can objectively compare the experience. I rather game at fluid 40fps, than "jumpy" 80fps.


If the HD 7970 was stuttering it was because of you, your software. When all the benchmarks and all the benchmarks with no exception show that the "HD 7970" has no stuttering then you are the one with the problem.
So saying that the "GTX 450" is smoother than the "HD 7970" is a profoundly wrong general statement. I bet the HD 7970 was smoother than the 450 even before AMD completely fixed this problem 4-5 months ago.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I had that with Nvidia drivers it was due to the resolution I was running being above my vram buffer what reso are you running?


Previously on a 1600x900 monitor and now on a 1920x1080. My HD 7850 has 2GB ram buffer. Though, after going back to Chrome, I don't see or notice such thing.

Edit:
They say no support for DX9 games at the moment, but strangely my TF2 experience says otherwise. It feels smoother, not sure if it's "real" or just "psychological". Single card user here.


----------



## Focus182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nugget toes*
> 
> This is completely untrue. I run 7970/7950 and their oc's are independent, and the benchmarks prove I can leave 7950 stock and see consistent improvements the more I oc the 7970.


That's strange...

I just tested it again to make sure and with a 350 Mhz core clock gap between the both cards i only got a 3.7% increase in points from Heaven 4.0 from 836 to 868 points.

Hardly matches the performance i should have seen with that kind of overclock.


----------



## theoneofgod

Something strange has started with 13.8 Whenever I load up something that is DX11 in crossfire my system crashes. DX9 and DX10 work fine?


----------



## LavishB

These drivers are making my card " stutter like hell " as well... I don't use afterburner so it can't be software. Stutter in both desktop and 3D. I've reverted to stock tried more/less voltage/restarting as suggested to no avail.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So far been using them since they came out and have not experienced any problems that i would notice. Played mostly Dota 2. I did try BF3, Sleeping Dogs. Both are smooth but in reality i was not bothered by either one before these drivers. SD is too slow paced to notice. BF3 for me was probably the smoothest game i have played even before the drivers.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LavishB*
> 
> These drivers are making my card " stutter like hell " as well... I don't use afterburner so it can't be software. Stutter in both desktop and 3D. I've reverted to stock tried more/less voltage/restarting as suggested to no avail.


just use Device Manager to uninstall the driver and reinstall. my intel rig has been running with this with no issues. as i said earlier, my amd rig's sleep mode failed to function properly, so it is back to 13.6, which is good anyways.

edit: make sure you check that small box to uninstall all software bla, bla.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2010rig*
> 
> Has anyone here tested these drivers on a laptop with HD 7660G+ 7670M?
> 
> Do these drivers help or make a difference?
> 
> I've had my eye on this laptop here, and was waiting for this driver to come out before pulling the trigger.
> http://store.acer.com/store/acerna/en_US/pd/productID.267354500/parentCategoryID.60084600/


They don't really work they same way they do for desktop but they have reduced microstuttering across the board. It is still there but at least for BF3 (major dual graphic MS culprit) it went from being an eye hurting succession of snapshots to something borderline tolerable (still worse that using 7670M solo though). WoW is actually rather smooth now on DG mode. In either case, DG on laptops aren't really worth your while yet imho, at least when you use a 7670m +igpu-they do not allow for higher graphic settings or performance increase or better gaming experience. Perhaps a lesser mobile radeon could benefit more by working in tandem with a 7660 or so.


----------



## Germanian

im a single card 7950 user and i don't notice any benefit to single card yet, maybe im just blind, but i don't see any improved smoothness it was already smooth to begin with.
I was on 13.4 prior.

performance is the same as well


----------



## Ghost12

This driver is crashing my system with a red screen whilst gaming on bf3, nothing in my system has changed except the driver


----------



## Nytesnypr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This driver is crashing my system with a red screen whilst gaming on bf3, nothing in my system has changed except the driver


THIS !! Mine did the same thing, also a loud buzzing noise in my headset. They worked fine the day before. Went back to the 13.6 and all is good again.

Sent from my Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## jomama22

Are u guys running ab or ts3?


----------



## GanjaSMK

I already mentioned this in an earlier post - _but to reiterate for anyone else who is curious and has a similar setup or rig as mine_ - I installed these drivers directly on top of my existing install (13.6) and have had no issues.

i7-960 Stock
2x6850 CF

I notice improvement in several games including BF3, CS:GO, Homefront, others. No uninstall, no cleanup or anything, just installed directly from the executable, dropped back to desktop, then rebooted for other Windows updates and all is good. No issues whatsoever (knock on wood).

Also to note, I don't use AB, Trixx, or others, nor do I have the cards overclocked at the moment via drivers/Radeon, and I generally only use Real Temp & HWMonitor to see temps. GPU-Z for usage.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytesnypr*
> 
> THIS !! Mine did the same thing, also a loud buzzing noise in my headset. They worked fine the day before. Went back to the 13.6 and all is good again.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


I have gone back to the last beta, no more crashes


----------



## Vlasov_581

loving these so far. haven't ran into a problem yet


----------



## Final8ty

Pinball-FX2 is smoother.


----------



## FallenFaux

Doesn't seem to matter what I try I cannot get these to install in Windows 8.1

Tried swapping the driver package from 13.8 to the V2 preview and even wiping out all the AMD drivers on the computer and no matter what I do CCC still says 13.15 instead of 13.200


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> I already mentioned this in an earlier post - _but to reiterate for anyone else who is curious and has a similar setup or rig as mine_ - I installed these drivers directly on top of my existing install (13.6) and have had no issues.
> 
> i7-960 Stock
> 2x6850 CF
> 
> I notice improvement in several games including BF3, CS:GO, Homefront, others. No uninstall, no cleanup or anything, just installed directly from the executable, dropped back to desktop, then rebooted for other Windows updates and all is good. No issues whatsoever (knock on wood).
> 
> Also to note, I don't use AB, Trixx, or others, nor do I have the cards overclocked at the moment via drivers/Radeon, and I generally only use Real Temp & HWMonitor to see temps. GPU-Z for usage.


Interested in this since I'm planning on getting a second 6850, the improvement you noticed, is smoothness and lower latency etc?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Final8ty*
> 
> Pinball-FX2 is smoother.


well thats a bummer!

wouldn't more "jitter" get you better action off the bumpers?


----------



## Kuivamaa

This driver causes an issue on Darksiders, movie cutscenes are cut in half (pun not intended) ,with only lower half being visible. Game itself is unaffected.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> This driver causes an issue on Darksiders, movie cutscenes are cut in half (pun not intended) ,with only lower half being visible. Game itself is unaffected.


Does it happen/break during all the scenes? I can fire my copy up right now to test for you but since I've never played it before i don't have any save file so would have to start from very beginning.


----------



## BradleyW

Please check for jerky mouse movements with CCC 13.8.
A quick way to show the issue is by doing to the following: Install CPU-Z, then launch it. As it detects the system whilst showing the small loading window, move the mouse within the small splash screen. It will appear jerky


----------



## mejobloggs

Cutscene problem sounds like the windows update issue

http://answers.microsoft.com/message/d3acf6ec-1fda-4130-9943-bc3d71e22f65?threadId=cfb345f9-dd3e-480a-aca2-5edd6b3bfe64

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Please check for jerky mouse movements with CCC 13.8.
> A quick way to show the issue is by doing to the following: Install CPU-Z, then launch it. As it detects the system whilst showing the small loading window, move the mouse within the small splash screen. It will appear jerky


Yeah I've seen that, never been driver specific.
I see it with a bad overclock, currently not seeing it and I'm 13.8 on 2 different CFX rigs.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Please check for jerky mouse movements with CCC 13.8.
> A quick way to show the issue is by doing to the following: Install CPU-Z, then launch it. As it detects the system whilst showing the small loading window, move the mouse within the small splash screen. It will appear jerky


Smooth for me. Using 13.8 with a single 7950 and Win7.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Yeah I've seen that, never been driver specific.
> I see it with a bad overclock, currently not seeing it and I'm 13.8 on 2 different CFX rigs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Smooth for me. Using 13.8 with a single 7950 and Win7.


I have this ONLY on CCC 13.8. All previous CCC's work fine. Any suggestions? I've already reset the system BIOS to default.


----------



## Penryn

Went back to 13.6 beta 2. I'm gonna wait till they release the ones that support eyefinity and DX9 games. Basically what was happening for me was that every time I played a game with eyefinity and crossfire on it would be a slideshow. I could disable crossfire and play fine but why...

Games that exhibited this problem were: Skyrim, Star Trek Online, Borderlands 2 etc.

I will say that the drivers were great for BF3 when I did try them in single monitor mode and if they can make the games run that consistently smooth with eyefinity I will be in love.


----------



## nugget toes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD4rkFire*
> 
> If you're using MSI afterburner to OC (or any other overclocking tool for that matter if it has the same functionality), do you have "Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors" enabled in your settings?


Using Trixx, and no.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Please check for jerky mouse movements with CCC 13.8.
> A quick way to show the issue is by doing to the following: Install CPU-Z, then launch it. As it detects the system whilst showing the small loading window, move the mouse within the small splash screen. It will appear jerky


That happens on even non amd cards when i load cpuz on my media server has a 8800gt in mouse gets jerky for like 15secs then it smooths out the pc has a i7 [email protected] in it also. 13.8 for me run perfect no jerkyness on my pc when i load cpuz even, tonight is realy only night i been able to play any games tho working all week.


----------



## rdr09

well, so much for this driver. found one of my games to be unplayable - C2. hope it works for you all using multi-gpus.


----------



## Deadboy90

Well I'm installing the driver now, here's hoping that it won't cause a bsod loop on my Xfire 6850's like every driver since 13.1.


----------



## Deadboy90

Success!!!!! I can finally use a driver made in 2013! I'm completely ecstatic over here!


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Success!!!!! I can finally use a driver made in 2013! I'm completely ecstatic over here!


GRATZ


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Really liking these drivers sniper elite v2/nza was almost unplayable for me at times only game that i could see the micro sutter in crossfire made me sick to play it almost now its butter smooth. Only 1 bad spike and thats when i went to the menu much much better then it used to be.


----------



## Deadboy90

Got an update, these drivers are brilliant! Skyrim is now buttery smooth in xfire whereas before it was a load of microstutter and ass. Ill try it on Planetside 2 and Hitman Absolution tomorrow, the two games I had the most stuttering problems with.


----------



## Nytesnypr

http://www.overclock.net/t/1414778/various-catalyst-13-8-frame-pacing-driver-reviews/590#post_20537307

I'm running Ts. Didn't think to try it without TS. But like I said, worked fine the night before for about 5 hours of play.
Next day, total fail.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytesnypr*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1414778/various-catalyst-13-8-frame-pacing-driver-reviews/590#post_20537307
> 
> I'm running Ts. Didn't think to try it without TS. But like I said, worked fine the night before for about 5 hours of play.
> Next day, total fail.


Ts3 has caused me to start CTD in bf3. Try without team speak and go from there.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Interested in this since I'm planning on getting a second 6850, the improvement you noticed, is smoothness and lower latency etc?


The improvement is mostly smoothness of game play without the sometimes frequent and yet other times infrequent jitter, stutter, or general non-fluidity of the games I listed.

I haven't tested the latency but in terms of visualizing everything, much - much smoother. Much better CF gaming.









Get a second! Definitely worth it and you can get 'em cheap now. Great pair of cards.


----------



## TranquilTempest

Has anyone tested overall latency?

Meaning, has anyone made an input device that acts on both systems simultaneously, one that modifies the color band insertion on the testbench, and that flags the video capture on the capture rig?

This way you can count the number of frames between the input showing up on the video capture rig via USB and via the DVI capture. I suppose the hardest part would be real time modification of the DVI capture in software.


----------



## ShooterFX

OK i thought i messed up my uninstall of old drivers and went ahead and did a clean install of Windows 8, did all the updates and then installed these drivers and BF3 ( the only game i am having issues with) and i still get my PC going RED screen after loading the map( MP) and then my PC hard crashes. Nothing is OC and i even declock my 7990 but no luck.

For me it back to 13.6beta and i really love this driver in my other games


----------



## Final8ty

BF3 is better.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mejobloggs*
> 
> Cutscene problem sounds like the windows update issue
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/message/d3acf6ec-1fda-4130-9943-bc3d71e22f65?threadId=cfb345f9-dd3e-480a-aca2-5edd6b3bfe64
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Must be it, thanks.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEW21689*
> 
> (In case you are curious as to the source of my problem it is a mix between crossfire, folding at home, and gaming. I can do 2 of them and not crash, if I do all 3 the display driver has a stroke.)


Folding would mean dedicating large amounts of time so why would you want to run it while folding you wont get WU's completed at all but your games will lag like hell.
It is just plain stupidity to do so.


----------



## JJ1217

Does seem to be a performance loss with this driver. With my 7950, at 1200/1500, with 13.6 Beta 2, I got 28 frames at 1440p 8XAA on Valley. Now, with the same clocks, I get 26.3 Average. I can't really tell if its smoother, because its a benchmark. If it was a controllable game, I could tell, but for valley, not really.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1217*
> 
> Does seem to be a performance loss with this driver. With my 7950, at 1200/1500, with 13.6 Beta 2, I got 28 frames at 1440p 8XAA on Valley. Now, with the same clocks, I get 26.3 Average. I can't really tell if its smoother, because its a benchmark. If it was a controllable game, I could tell, but for valley, not really.


It says you can disable it for benchmarks that is why that option to disable it is there in the CP (that and the fact that it doesn't go with eyefinity and DX9 yet)


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar*
> 
> *Everyone knows a 7990 will get higher fps than a 690* or a Titan. What he meant by trailing is that Nvidia's implementation of frame pacing is still superior and delivers less frame time variance than AMD's.


O'rlly? Don't remember you whistling that tune when it released...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Indeed, my single 7970 felt less smoother than my brother's low end GTS 450. And that is a BALD statement.


Most data states that the 7970 is smoother then a 680... In afew games however (GTA4 and Fallout 3 for me) then it does fell pretty stuttery compared to my 570 which is sad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> No problems with youtube here either. Other flash related apps? Ill take a picture.
> 
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/Untitled-3.png.html


i get that with youtube when a video is playing. when i pause it it stops, when i start it up again it starts up again. It doesn't happen when i have a window over it and it doesn't happen on the actual video, just nears the comments section on the lower left of the page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> AMD Release note:
> •Supported for DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 applications, and resolutions up to and including *2560x1600* (single display).


that is the "Phase 1" roll out. Phase 2 will be out later this month and it will support DX9 and Eyefinity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOCP*
> Phase 2 of the driver will come later this month. In Phase 2 CrossFire in Eyefinity resolutions will be supported. There will also be support for DX9 and OGL games in Phase 2. So if you game in Eyefinity, or across multiple displays, or higher resolutions than 2560x1600 then Phase 2 driver is what you will have to wait for. Also, if you want support in DX9 games.


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/08/01/amd_catalyst_138_beta_frame_pacing_crossfire_driver#.Uf5cMZK21Ns


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> No problems with youtube here either. Other flash related apps? Ill take a picture.
> 
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/Untitled-3.png.html


its oc or the bios you flashed. has to do with frequencies being too high and stuff not working correctly.

http://www.playtool.com/pages/artifacts/artifacts.html

vram issue.


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Just installed Catalyst 13.8 on my system with no problems at all.
> 
> 
> uninstall Catalyst (Express Uninstall) from add or remove located in CP
> uninstalled from Device Manager as well
> rebooted, Windows autodetected but doesn't show *Microsoft WDDM* in the adapter, suffice to say AMD drivers weren't fully uninstalled so I ran the official AMD Catalyst Uninstall Utility and it got the job done
> installed 13.8
> done!
> Quick Valey bench shows no improvement in the scores though. Gonna bench few more apps/games and post here.
> 
> 13.4 WHQL:
> 
> 
> 13.8 Beta 1:


look for screen tearing with it on vs off. it won't help fps always, its more complex an issue then that.


----------



## theoneofgod

Does Afterburner report pretty true GPU voltage? If so, I have next to no vdroop at all with 13.8


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> Whats up with my Windows 8.1 install? I did a FRESH install of WIndows 8, then immediate installed 8.1 and Beta 13.8 drivers. The install version looks different then whats posted. I feel like these are the drivers that came with Windows 8.1?
> 
> 
> 
> Should i downgrade to Windows 8? Any help would be appreciated


someone had this issue around page 38 or so. Take a look and do what they did.


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> PCper is a lousy source at least that is what I think myself still "professionalism initiative" since it is a bit on the edge to say such a thing


considering the found the issue, AMD listened and they directly worked with them to get it fixed... stop throwing out blanket hateful statements. I'm a fan of their work and I don't trust everything they say. That's no different then any other review site.


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabokovfan87*
> 
> considering the found the issue, AMD listened and they directly worked with them to get it fixed... stop throwing out blanket hateful statements. I'm a fan of their work and I don't trust everything they say. That's no different then any other review site.


Right, perhaps he's getting PCper mixed up with TechReport? I think they are spin off from PCper, whatever... PCper conduct themselves perfectly fine, and they did find this problem.

But if he's talking about TechReport I have to agree, I have yet to see them write a balanced review, sometimes you can taste the animosity.
Even with everyone prazing AMD for their work and the level of success with 13.8, TechReport still managed to write a pretty depressing article without finding significant fault, just moaning about being late in the game with it and about how _they told them so_







, no acknowledgment on the work AMD put into this and the correspondence AMD had with all main reviewers during it.

Sometimes reading TechReport on AMD is like reading a hormonal 12 year olds FaceBook rant.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabokovfan87*
> 
> considering the found the issue, AMD listened and they directly worked with them to get it fixed... stop throwing out blanket hateful statements. I'm a fan of their work and I don't trust everything they say. That's no different then any other review site.


Check the review of the 50 inch 4k UHD Seiki tv they just throw around terms that they don't understand.
If you know less that a enthusiast about a product you shouldn't even try to review it you should first read up before doing so.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> Does Afterburner report pretty true GPU voltage? If so, I have next to no vdroop at all with 13.8


Afterburner does not show actual voltage without some tweaking. To enable actual voltage monitoring follow the instructions in The AMD How To Thread, then scroll down to the spoiler: "Make Afterburner Show Real Voltage".


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> That happens on even non amd cards when i load cpuz on my media server has a 8800gt in mouse gets jerky for like 15secs then it smooths out the pc has a i7 [email protected] in it also. 13.8 for me run perfect no jerkyness on my pc when i load cpuz even, tonight is realy only night i been able to play any games tho working all week.


I understand cpu-z can cause a bit of mouse choppy time, however my mouse is really having issues with 13.8. Any open window that is currently doing something (e.g. installing software, loading a webpage ect.), the mouse is very jerky. I've found 4 other people with the issue since moving to 13.8 and they all said it was very hard to detect at first.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabokovfan87*
> 
> considering the found the issue, AMD listened and they directly worked with them to get it fixed... stop throwing out blanket hateful statements. I'm a fan of their work and I don't trust everything they say. That's no different then any other review site.


PCPer didn't find anything. Nvidia was the one that reached out to the press and offered them their hardware frame metering solutions (FCAT) . The only thing that PCPer did was to leak info ahead of NDA and exaggerate stuff ("2nd radeon may offer no performance boost"etc). They are the ones more closely related to nvidia from the FCAT site bunch and naturally the most vocal.


----------



## MrHENRYTHEGAME

I hope they release Beta 2 this week for APUs. I still see stuttering especially in Crysis 3 and Most Wanted. But with disabled Dual Graphics leaving my IGP Overclocked to do all the work, it registers same FPS while being smooth making my dedicated 2GB VRAM useless


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I installed the new beta this morning and i've been on youtube all day (no issues playing videos).
> 
> 
> 
> No problems with youtube here either. Other flash related apps? Ill take a picture.
> 
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/Untitled-3.png.html
Click to expand...

I had that issue in Firefox and not in any other browser I tried.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Interested in this since I'm planning on getting a second 6850, the improvement you noticed, is smoothness and lower latency etc?


Im running xfire 6850's and these new drivers really help. Microstutter is reduced to almost nothing and I can finally use a 13.x driver with my 970 board! So the answer is yes, they help massively.


----------



## villain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> No problems with youtube here either. Other flash related apps? Ill take a picture.
> 
> http://s120.photobucket.com/user/paulerxx/media/Untitled-3.png.html


It's a known problem with Firefox when hardware acceleration is enabled. The only workaround is to disable it.


----------



## ShooterFX

Well this video is exactly what happens to me with these drivers in BF3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlNiW4wOC40


----------



## LordOfTots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Well this video is exactly what happens to me with these drivers in BF3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlNiW4wOC40


My battlefield 3 loads of fine, but randomly freezes and crashes. cant seem to find a fix for this


----------



## Astonished

DayZ/ARMA 2 is unplayable with these drivers at least for me. Everything else is fine.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So I finally downloaded the new driver this morning without one issue. I was a little scared hearing about some of the stuff that was happening but I installed it without a hitch. My two 7950s ran Crysis 3 BUTTER smooth. It was so nice. Soon enough fanbois aren't going to be able to pull the drriver argument out. The one thing that I noticed is that my temps dropped because of the GPU usage being lower. That is great except while mining because the frame pacing drops my khash down by about 50. Not that its bad, that's what its supposed to do. If you want to get the most out of you cards while mining make sure you turn frame pacing off. Great job AMD!!


----------



## Master__Shake

Is this normal??


----------



## Abundant Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal??


Lol...Haha... sorry, that's cartoon funny







Boing Boing Boing

looks like a game glitch, not drivers


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Im running xfire 6850's and these new drivers really help. Microstutter is reduced to almost nothing and I can finally use a 13.x driver with my 970 board! So the answer is yes, they help massively.


Thanks!
Definitely looking at getting another 6850 then.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal??


I do know, well have been told a lot, that having FPS over 60 causes strange things to happen.


----------



## s-x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal??


You never heard of the celtic jumping horse? Very rare breed.


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal??


Someone should edit this video, and put a coin box over the horse with sound effects.


----------



## Kokin

Anyone getting bad lag during big team fights in League of Legends with this driver? I was getting the same lag spikes with that unofficial beta driver from a few weeks ago.

Both drivers work fine for any other game I play and I don't experience this lag with 13.4 or 13.6b.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal??


Of course. Horses don't see executions that often so he's understandably excited.


----------



## Nytesnypr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Well this video is exactly what happens to me with these drivers in BF3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlNiW4wOC40


As mentioned by someone else, did you have TeamSpeak running at the same time ? I reinstalled these drivers and ran BF3 fine, turned on TS and I get what you get.


----------



## Durquavian

Just curious, but when they add DX9 and say they have it in 2 weeks, this same month, will it be like 13.8a or 13.8.1 or will they just wait till next month and then 13.9?


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Just curious, but when they add DX9 and say they have it in 2 weeks, this same month, will it be like 13.8a or 13.8.1 or will they just wait till next month and then 13.9?


It will most likely be a second beta, the final release should still be 13.8 WHQL. It's very uncommon for AMD to jump to different numbers with driver packages. Tho the driver version itself (currently 13.200.0.0000) will change with each revision. I don't think AMD even bothers numbering each beta release for that matter. You just have to keep an eye on the update date on the official page. Tho most of the time they only release one beta, and then they release a final driver.


----------



## riscorpian

Got this driver the other day on 8.1. I then did battle with Origin and lost, so I had to wait for Crysis 3 to download again. I also had to do battle with AT&T at the same time (I CAN'T WIN! ;_. In the end, Crysis 3, Unigine Heaven, and a few other games I tried looked to be perfectly smooth. Unfortunately, CS:GO is totally unplayable with CF enabled (same problem with the last driver too), but all other source games are totally fine. No idea what's going on there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> Just curious, but when they add DX9 and say they have it in 2 weeks, this same month, will it be like 13.8a or 13.8.1 or will they just wait till next month and then 13.9?


It'll probably just be 13.8 Beta 2 or 3.


----------



## ShooterFX

Nope no TS . Clean install of Win8 X64, updates, and BF3. Nothing else and this is what i get. What OS you using as many says it could be Win8 related


----------



## sinnedone

Ive had what I think are some odd load issues with these drivers.

Ive noticed that in msi afterburner max load on 2nd gpu is always 99-100% on benchmars and sometimes games, but the 1st gpu never maxes out. The 1st gpu always runs at about 88-92% usage while the 2nd is 99-100%.

Both cards are at same clock speeds as well, I double checked that.

*EDIT*
This is while having, "Disable ULPS" ticked in MSI Afterburner to keep my 2nd gpu from running full tilt all the time.

*EDIT*


----------



## Seid Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> Ive had what I think are some odd load issues with these drivers.
> 
> Ive noticed that in msi afterburner max load on 2nd gpu is always 99-100% on benchmars and sometimes games, but the 1st gpu never maxes out. The 1st gpu always runs at about 88-92% usage while the 2nd is 99-100%.
> 
> Both cards are at same clock speeds as well, I double checked that.


Is ULPS disabled? It can cause weird issues with GPU usage when enabled.


----------



## jaKalaKn

Mine did the same thing dude.... Afterburner and Kombustor with same 99-100% GPU2 usage, BF3 ran fine but FarCry3 almost fried my card I'm sure..... Gone back to 13.4 beta2 and all is well again.


----------



## th3l4st0ne

Anyone else is getting better OC with this driver? My card wouldn't go past 950/1190 without crashing and now I'm at 970/1190 100% stable...


----------



## magicase

I can report with my 7970 @ 1000mhz from 13.6 to 13.8 there was a jump for Metro Last light with the following options.

Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Disabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: OFF;

13.6:
Total frames - 7710
Min FPS - 11.78
Average FPS - 45.80
Max FPS - 89.63

13.8
Total frames - 8565
Min FPS - 12.20
Average FPS - 50.70
Max FPS - 101.19

A 10.7% increase in average FPS is a good jump for 1 driver update.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I can report with my 7970 @ 1000mhz from 13.6 to 13.8 there was a jump for Metro Last light with the following options.
> 
> Options: Resolution: 1920 x 1080; DirectX: DirectX 11; Quality: Very High; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Advanced PhysX: Disabled; Tesselation: Very High; Motion Blur: Low; SSAA: OFF;
> 
> 13.6:
> Total frames - 7710
> Min FPS - 11.78
> Average FPS - 45.80
> Max FPS - 89.63
> 
> 13.8
> Total frames - 8565
> Min FPS - 12.20
> Average FPS - 50.70
> Max FPS - 101.19
> 
> A 10.7% increase in average FPS is a good jump for 1 driver update.


Nice ! I haven't benched, but did notice more fluidness in Metro


----------



## sinnedone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seid Dark*
> 
> Is ULPS disabled? It can cause weird issues with GPU usage when enabled.


ULPS is (and was) disabled when I noticed this strange GPU2 100% GPU1 90% GPU usage behavior. If I left ULPS enabled GPU2 would run at constant max core/mem frequencies and would not downclock.

Anyone else notice this?

I was actually running 3DMark11 checking differences in before and after driver performance when I noticed this.


----------



## th3illusiveman

These drivers really messed my mouse movement up, how do i fix?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> These drivers really messed my mouse movement up, how do i fix?


Same.
Use windows magnify tool and set it to 100 percent magnification. It will force software mouse render rather than the AMD GPU's governing your mouse movement.


----------



## BranField

it would appear that i am getting random restart issues having upgraded to the 13.8. anyone else getting this issue?

occasionally system restarts and when it comes back online there are no crashdumps at all. it has happened when launching a game (ME2), watching youtube and in MS Office.


----------



## Baghi

I benched my graphics card with the latest betas vs. 13.4 WHQL (13.8 results are in brackets):

*Test System*

CPU Intel Core i3-2100 running at 3.1GHz (Turbo and EIST disabled, HT on)
Motherboard Asus P8H61-M LX
Chipset Intel H61
Chipset Drivers Intel 9.4.0.1017 + Intel RST 12.6
Memory Kingston Value RAM DDR3-1333 2 x 4GB (9-9-9-24)
Video Card HIS AMD Radeon HD 7850 IceQ X Turbo (1.0GHz core clock; 4.8GHz GDDR5 effective)
Video Drivers AMD Catalyst 13.4 / 13.8
Desktop Resolution 1920 x 1080
OS Windows 8 x64

Valley 1.0: Extreme HD present = 27 avg, 1154 score, 13 min, 51 max (27, 1156, 13, 51)
Heaven 4.0: Custom maxed-out = 22 avg, 575 score, 06 min, 49 max (22, 573, 06, 49)
3DMark 13: a) FS = Total: 4180, graphics: 4951 (4166, 4996) b) FS-E = Total: 2134, graphics: 2272 (2186, 2347)
3DMark 11: a) Performance = P5504, graphics: 6540 (P5486, 6473) b) no paid version, so couldn't bench
GRID 2: Maxed-out, 8 x MSAA = 53 avg, 42 min, 68 max (51, 41, 66)
Metro 2033: Maxed-out, PhysX disabled = 25 avg, 08 min, 45 max (25, 05, 68)
Sleeping Dogs: Maxed-out = 30 avg, 20 min, 41 max (30, 20, 38)
Tomb Raider (2013): Maxed-out, TressFX off = 47 avg, 02 min, 56 max (47, 02, 56)
Far Cry 3: Maxed-out, 4 x MSAA = 30 avg, 14 min, 40 max (120 seconds fraps) (31, 18, 39)
Crysis 3: Maxed-out, 4 x MSAA = 20 avg, 14 min, 29 max (120 seconds fraps) (20, 13, 29)
* All testing was done using in-game benchmark and v-sync off @ 1920x1080 resolution (unless stated otherwise)

----

My CPU is week, so I try to put as much load on the GPU as possible, keeping in mind that settings do not exceed 2GB ram buffer.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Same.
> Use windows magnify tool and set it to 100 percent magnification. It will force software mouse render rather than the AMD GPU's governing your mouse movement.


Thanks, I'll try it out.


----------



## Purger

I occasionally got frame drops to the mid-40's in heavily modified Skyrim (Around 60+ mods) on my single card, using 13.2. That seems to have stopped since moving to 13.8. I didn't do a clean install either, I installed over 13.2. I haven't really tested it with much else though. The only other game I've really played since the update is PS2, and I wasn't running FRAPs at the time.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purger*
> 
> I occasionally got frame drops to the mid-40's in heavily modified Skyrim (Around 60+ mods) on my single card, using 13.2. That seems to have stopped since moving to 13.8. I didn't do a clean install either, I installed over 13.2. I haven't really tested it with much else though. The only other game I've really played since the update is PS2, and I wasn't running FRAPs at the time.


My skyrim seems exactly the same, no change. I was and am still using radeonpro so that may be why. The occasional (rare) stutter just after loading in to an area was all the issue I had. Can't wait to see how the DX9 fix works.


----------



## BradleyW

I think skyrim is DX10 since the high res pack. Try and enable the high res pack and retest.


----------



## Durquavian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think skyrim is DX10 since the high res pack. Try and enable the high res pack and retest.


the one that came out a few weeks ago? Haven't DL that yet, would have to redo all my mods. Lol


----------



## SkateZilla

Something with this driver and or the last flash update isnt playing nicely.

When on the internet and scrolling, I get a periodic quick black screen, then windows balloon regarding aero being disabled.

When im watching youtube videos, the same also happens.

Happens on all of my systems.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durquavian*
> 
> the one that came out a few weeks ago? Haven't DL that yet, would have to redo all my mods. Lol


No, it came out ages ago. It is official from Bethesda. Since that, I have files referring to DX10 in my Skyrim directory. Well, I uninstalled it recently.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Something with this driver and or the last flash update isnt playing nicely.
> 
> When on the internet and scrolling, I get a periodic quick black screen, then windows balloon regarding aero being disabled.
> 
> When im watching youtube videos, the same also happens.
> 
> Happens on all of my systems.


Disable hardware accel in the browser and in youtube video settings. (Right click on video, settings, disable hardware accel).


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think skyrim is DX10 since the high res pack. Try and enable the high res pack and retest.


I'm not sure, I'll check it out later. I know when I did start using it, there was pretty much zero performance hit for me, and everything looked good. It could have been a result of that. But the 60 FPS cap isn't very telling, and I don't remember what my usage was way back then.


----------



## Darklyric

Well the first few days were great bu is anyone else having silverlight adobe flash/shackwave errors and crashes. Also had the whole display driver go down once or twice in bf3 and tr but it recovered a few seconds later. CF 7950s

Edit i was using trixx and afterburner to oc em but i took it down to stock and still having the same issues


----------



## BillOhio

So now that 13.8 is out and functional... 7950 TF3 crossfire or a 780 for 1440p? They're the same price in Canada.


----------



## Manishmanny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> So now that 13.8 is out and functional... 7950 TF3 crossfire or a 780 for 1440p? They're the same price in Canada.


I had to go back to 13.4 but 7950s have been running all my games in 1440p.


----------



## BillOhio

^How are they for noise? Games like Metro LL and C3 still look great to me at 1440 on a pair of 570s, but the cards are pretty audible.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> So now that 13.8 is out and functional... 7950 TF3 crossfire or a 780 for 1440p? They're the same price in Canada.


It's all prefference. I think you'd get more out of the 7950s for the time being, but ... dat 780. I'm the type that likes to go for the single card now, and consider a second later. The 780 would give you that option.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> ^How are they for noise? Games like Metro LL and C3 still look great to me at 1440 on a pair of 570s, but the cards are pretty audible.


If you have 570's why upgrade when you have a rig strong enough to wait for 2 months once the new AMD cards drop you can either get one of those(or two) or if you still want Nvidia you can get it a tad cheaper.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Disable hardware accel in the browser and in youtube video settings. (Right click on video, settings, disable hardware accel).


I've always used it on Youtube..

This actually started happening with the last flash update. now that I pin point the incidents.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> If you have 570's why upgrade when you have a rig strong enough to wait for 2 months once the new AMD cards drop you can either get one of those(or two) or if you still want Nvidia you can get it a tad cheaper.


Exactly, Games look good enough to me with what I have and as I'm in an apartment I almost always have headphones on any ways. I think, upgrade wise, I can hold out for something with 4GB and 384 bit bus that doesn't cost Titan money. Hopefully we'll see that in October with AMD's new arrivals. I do know about 6GB 7970s but by now, why not wait for new tech?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I've always used it on Youtube..
> 
> This actually started happening with the last flash update. now that I pin point the incidents.


I use latest as well and don't see any issues. What browser?


----------



## BranField

ok well this is fun. i had another random restart however this time it didnt manage to restart properly, no output from gpu. tried using both cards individually to no avail, tried reseating RAM and cards, unplugging and leaving psu for a while.

also got a cpu error led light up, reset BIOS jumpers, pulled RAM etc. these things have happened befor so dont know if it's the 13.8 causing it at all or not but it seems a bit odd that i have been getting restarts since the install of 13.8.

Ris is in my sig btw

would appriciate some input. have emailed asus detailing the problem and that it has happened in the past


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> ok well this is fun. i had another random restart however this time it didnt manage to restart properly, no output from gpu. tried using both cards individually to no avail, tried reseating RAM and cards, unplugging and leaving psu for a while.
> 
> also got a cpu error led light up, reset BIOS jumpers, pulled RAM etc. these things have happened befor so dont know if it's the 13.8 causing it at all or not but it seems a bit odd that i have been getting restarts since the install of 13.8.
> 
> Ris is in my sig btw
> 
> would appriciate some input. have emailed asus detailing the problem and that it has happened in the past


you have a OCZ power supply if I was you I should switch it out see if it makes a difference if not it might have already done some damage.
Not a fan of OCZ's PSU's I think that has the highest chance to be your problem.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> you have a OCZ power supply if I was you I should switch it out see if it makes a difference if not it might have already done some damage.
> Not a fan of OCZ's PSU's I think that has the highest chance to be your problem.


i am starting to regret getting the ocz psu. i origionaly had the zt 750w but that had a fan issue on it so got sent the zx850w from RMA. unfortunately switching it out isnt an option atm as i have no spare ones and friends of mine that do have one to swap with i met at uni and they live miles away and i dont have the funds to buy a new one.

ive always had a feeling that the mobo wasnt up to scratch as i had to RMA a set of RAM that was throwing up errors and ever since that i have liked how it behaved lol


----------



## Nytesnypr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Nope no TS . Clean install of Win8 X64, updates, and BF3. Nothing else and this is what i get. What OS you using as many says it could be Win8 related


Windows 8.


----------



## GabcenZ

Hey guys, is there a point to switch from catalyst 13.5 to this new 13.8 beta? Single HD7950 here







, and btw I use Win 7 Ultimate. Thanks.


----------



## th3illusiveman

My mouse movement is messed up with these, i tried the magnifying tool trick but that didn't work. As it stands i'll try a re-install and if that fails i'll go back to the previous ones and considering the fact that i'm using a single GPU i shouldn't miss out too much. Hoping this was just a bad install.


----------



## RemagCP

Anyone have any stutter in TF2?

I only have a single card, but I didn't notice it until 13.8.


----------



## Dudewitbow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Anyone have any stutter in TF2?
> 
> I only have a single card, but I didn't notice until it 13.8.


so far, some days i dont, some days I did. its not consistent for me as of yet.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabcenZ*
> 
> Hey guys, is there a point to switch from catalyst 13.5 to this new 13.8 beta? Single HD7950 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and btw I use Win 7 Ultimate. Thanks.


Yes! I have a single 7950 and the jump from 13.6 to 13.8 made a significant difference in smoothness in a number of games.

Metro LL for example: http://www.overclock.net/t/1414778/various-catalyst-13-8-frame-pacing-driver-reviews/200_20#post_20524662


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Anyone have any stutter in TF2?
> 
> I only have a single card, but I didn't notice it until 13.8.


I don't see any with these drivers. In 13.4 WHQL however, there were some when moving so fast and passing through doors in 2fort.


----------



## Deadboy90

So any word on when the fix is coming to dx9 games? The Witcher 2 is still a pile of micro stutter and poo on crossfire.


----------



## LavishB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabcenZ*
> 
> Hey guys, is there a point to switch from catalyst 13.5 to this new 13.8 beta? Single HD7950 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and btw I use Win 7 Ultimate. Thanks.


Unless you're a dual card user or have a specific game that would benefit greatly from these drivers I'd wait for an update.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> My mouse movement is messed up with these, i tried the magnifying tool trick but that didn't work. As it stands i'll try a re-install and if that fails i'll go back to the previous ones and considering the fact that i'm using a single GPU i shouldn't miss out too much. Hoping this was just a bad install.


hmmm, the drivers might not be to blame then, seen as magnify forces software render and CCC forces hardware render, all for the mouse. Have you tried using a different mouse?


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> hmmm, the drivers might not be to blame then, seen as magnify forces software render and CCC forces hardware render, all for the mouse. Have you tried using a different mouse?


back on 13.6 and no issues... tried 2 clean installs of the 13.8s and the problem persisted


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> back on 13.6 and no issues... tried 2 clean installs of the 13.8s and the problem persisted


Do you use enhanced pointer precision? I wonder why magnify tool did not work? It should have forced software rendering to the mouse.


----------



## Newbie2009

Wow lots of problems with these drivers it seems. They have worked flawlessly for me though. Guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *Do you use enhanced pointer precision*? I wonder why magnify tool did not work? It should have forced software rendering to the mouse.


nope
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> *Wow lots of problems with these drivers it seems*. They have worked flawlessly for me though. *Guess I'm just lucky.*


yep, how are you liking these drivers? Notice the improvement?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> nope
> yep, how are you liking these drivers? Notice the improvement?


Noticed a difference in Far Cry 3 and Tomb Raider, thats it.


----------



## Tame

Just uninstalled the 13.6 Betas and all CAP profiles, restarted, installed 13.8, restarted, no problems.

At first I though the installer froze at installing NET Framework 4.5, but just kept waiting and it installed without any problems.

Windows proposed "new" updates for framework 4.5 after the installation, but they were old so I didn't install any of those.

Performance is about the same than with the 13.6 beta, but with frame pacing on various games run smoother. My jaw dropped when I first tried 3dmark 11 with frame pacing on...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tame*
> 
> Just uninstalled the 13.6 Betas and all CAP profiles, restarted, installed 13.8, restarted, no problems.
> 
> At first I though the installer froze at installing NET Framework 4.5, but just kept waiting and it installed without any problems.
> 
> Windows proposed "new" updates for framework 4.5 after the installation, but they were old so I didn't install any of those.
> 
> Performance is about the same than with the 13.6 beta, but with frame pacing on various games run smoother. My *jaw dropped when I first tried 3dmark 11* with frame pacing on...


Why?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Why?


Because he likes to watch smooth benchmark footage instead of a high score of course. (something everybody except overclockers should want)
Still it is a tad weird since a jaw drop would be something that only occurs if there was a great impact on experience like a smoother mouse and less input lag.
But for all we know he might have superhuman eyesight.


----------



## MrHENRYTHEGAME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> My mouse movement is messed up with these, i tried the magnifying tool trick but that didn't work. As it stands i'll try a re-install and if that fails i'll go back to the previous ones and considering the fact that i'm using a single GPU i shouldn't miss out too much. Hoping this was just a bad install.


I can confirm this on my N56DP-DH11 laptop with Dual Graphics. If I put my finger on the touchpad, the mouse starts to jump around doing clicks, right clicks, drag. To stop this, I need to take the AC Charger off, but plug it back in and it continues. Also If i touch hard or hold next to the touchpad, it stops. The mouse just jumps. Also I found this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Microsoft Answers*
> Issue seem to be a hardware
> this type of issue happens when chipset and energy management and touchpad driver not correctly install or bad hardware


The person is simply saying that GPU drivers have a conflict with energy management and the touchpad driver.


----------



## Tame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Because he likes to watch smooth benchmark footage instead of a high score of course. (something everybody except overclockers should want)
> Still it is a tad weird since a jaw drop would be something that only occurs if there was a great impact on experience like a smoother mouse and less input lag.
> But for all we know he might have superhuman eyesight.


Yes, well before I though the choppyness of the playback was because the framerate was below 60... But after enabling frame pacing, the footage seemed so much smoother it took me by surprise.

Anyway I haven't experienced any mouse input lag etc. These drivers have been working just as well as the 13.6 betas for me, no complains.

Cheers!


----------



## theoneofgod

Mouse jerkiness happening right now. Got Max Payne 3 loaded up, paused it, minimized to desktop, seems really jerky, cursor wise. CPU and GPU load is at 0% though...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> Mouse jerkiness happening right now. Got Max Payne 3 loaded up, paused it, minimized to desktop, seems really jerky, cursor wise. CPU and GPU load is at 0% though...


That is a side effect to AMD's pointer hardware accel. When certain conditions are met, quality is maintained but performance is reduced, hence the jerky movement. As long as the mouse is fine in game, it is only a small issue.


----------



## RKTGX95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Anyone have any stutter in TF2?
> 
> I only have a single card, but I didn't notice it until 13.8.


i had some but with this one none so far. On the other hand, i had a weird problem that every time i crouch-jump there's a problem that there is tearing. some classes it is more some is less and it has been for quite a long time that i got used to it. maybe it's a DX9 problem with the 7950 (single) or a TF2 game problem.


----------



## Peanuts4

How are these drivers with single cards, any less issues?


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> How are these drivers with single cards, any less issues?


Yes I get improved smoothness in a number of games.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1414778/various-catalyst-13-8-frame-pacing-driver-reviews/200_20#post_20524662


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> That is a side effect to AMD's pointer hardware accel. When certain conditions are met, quality is maintained but performance is reduced, hence the jerky movement. As long as the mouse is fine in game, it is only a small issue.


I'd called it an "effect".
I've not noticed it before.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> How are these drivers with single cards, any less issues?


No issues experienced yet so far. It seems, AMD improved "smoothness" at the cost of raw fps. My max fps are recorded less than before and so spikes. Read my post here to know how these drivers compare vs. 13.4 WHQL.


----------



## Zeus

I've been using the 13.8 Beta drives for a few days on my gaming rig and no issues so far. The game play in BFBC2, BF3, Crysis 2&3, GRID & COD MW1/2/3 is smoother while running @ 1920x1080. Also the loading between the 2 GPU's on my HD6990 is balanced better which has meant the temps are 2-3c lower.

I have also loaded the drivers on my NAS rig, and no issues with that either even though its a APU chip.

I do suspect that the BETA driver is mainly for multi GPU rigs and not single GPU ones.


----------



## Durquavian

I noticed 3Dmark 11 was alot smoother as well. It was my first test after 13.8.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> back on 13.6 and no issues... tried 2 clean installs of the 13.8s and the problem persisted


Have you tried disabling the aero mouse animations for "busy" and just changing it to bare non animating pointers, like a static hourglass for busy (like windows 95/98 appearance?). Try that and see if it's back to normal.


----------



## Stuttergame

I got to say really nice drivers so far. They fixed some issues which really bugged me for a while.

For example the mouse corruption when you move the mouse between windows and the "nasty fading" sometimes when you press ctrl+alt+del
is gone.
In CS:GO it fixed an rare issue for me where enemies seem to "lag" forward and back again although their connection is fine. Sometimes this bug made it easy to know where enemies are hiding because they "glitched" around the corner and back again.
This seems to be fixed as well.
However the "Bomb Bug" is still present.

So far i really like this drivers and i really hope this bugs do not come back again.


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone found any differences with Bioshock Infinite with frame pacing?
Cheers,


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Has anyone found any differences with Bioshock Infinite with frame pacing?
> Cheers,


In crossfire, a massive difference. Much smoother.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theoneofgod*
> 
> In crossfire, a massive difference. Much smoother.


I was on the main menu and selected options. As the camera moved into the store, the game just seemed very choppy still. (Vsync is needed for this game IMO).


----------



## Deadboy90

I asked this a couple days ago and nobody answered, is there any timeframe on getting the frame pacing working with dx9 games? I ask because the Witcher 2 is still a bit jerky in crossfire.


----------



## jeffro37

I believe they said another driver with the DX9 and other fixes would be out in 3-4 weeks from this driver release.


----------



## BradleyW

AMD just contacted me wanting to know more about the choppy mouse issue. Good to see they are keen on fixing it.


----------



## Colin0912

Wow thats good least there getting priority right with the next release good to see AMD are finally listing to the customers at last


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> AMD just contacted me wanting to know more about the choppy mouse issue. Good to see they are keen on fixing it.


Could you tell them about my issue as well?

The mouse gets jerky and unresponsive sometimes (kind of like using the mouse on a surface when the laser can't read movement right so it skips about) at lower movement speeds. This issues is only in the 13.8s because ever since i got my 7970 (right when the 12.11 Drivers launched) i have never had this problem and reverting back to 13.6 drivers fixes the issue completely. I tried 2 clean installs of the 13.8s and they both gave me the same issue.


----------



## Master__Shake

frame pacing causes the windows experience index to fail...

turn it off and it's fine.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> frame pacing causes the windows experience index to fail...
> 
> turn it off and it's fine.


Yep, I turned WEI off quite a while ago, and it's fine.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Well, I went back to 13.6 beta 2 because my k/hash during mining went down, BF3 was choppy at times with vsync on and with it off the gameplay was good except for the fact that I was getting a ton of horizontal lines. Bioshock 3 was choppy with vsync, but smooth without it. Again a ton of horizontal lines. Unigine Valley score dropped a couple hundred points also. Seeing that all my games worked fine and my k/hash mining was higher in 13.6 beta 2 I just rolled back to that.


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Well, I went back to 13.6 beta 2 because my k/hash during mining went down, BF3 was choppy at times with vsync on and with it off the gameplay was good except for the fact that I was getting a ton of horizontal lines. Bioshock 3 was choppy with vsync, but smooth without it. Again a ton of horizontal lines. Unigine Valley score dropped a couple hundred points also. Seeing that all my games worked fine and my k/hash mining was higher in 13.6 beta 2 I just rolled back to that.


I always use VSync since I can't stand tearing. BF3 and Bioshock run smooth as butter here, 7950 CF.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Well, I went back to 13.6 beta 2 because my k/hash during mining went down...


That's interesting. For BOINC my performance went _up_ on OpenCL tasks compared to 13.6, although only a little bit.


----------



## MrHENRYTHEGAME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> AMD just contacted me wanting to know more about the choppy mouse issue. Good to see they are keen on fixing it.


Tell them on laptops APUs and APUs with Dual Graphics, the mouse gets jerky when the AC Charger is in. When on battery, no mouse choppyness



. It happiness on my Asus N56DP and that is a video of it not on my computer, but another person with the same problem.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHENRYTHEGAME*
> 
> Tell them on laptops APUs and APUs with Dual Graphics, the mouse gets jerky when the AC Charger is in. When on battery, no mouse choppyness
> 
> 
> 
> . It happiness on my Asus N56DP and that is a video of it not on my computer, but another person with the same problem.


Hey,
File a bug report and include this video.
I say to do this only because If I contact them directly, it will be pushed to the back of the list of current stuff being investigated.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHENRYTHEGAME*
> 
> Tell them on laptops APUs and APUs with Dual Graphics, the mouse gets jerky when the AC Charger is in. When on battery, no mouse choppyness
> 
> 
> 
> . It happiness on my Asus N56DP and that is a video of it not on my computer, but another person with the same problem.


If it is an apu + dedicated it is probably the same issue as above due to sourcing the mouse rendering to a different component there was a fix which you could use until AMD updates.
It involved setting the mouse back to software rendering.


----------



## MrHENRYTHEGAME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey,
> File a bug report and include this video.
> I say to do this only because If I contact them directly, it will be pushed to the back of the list of current stuff being investigated.


Ok, I'll do that now.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHENRYTHEGAME*
> 
> Ok, I'll do that now.


Cheers mate, hopefully they will sort it soon for you.


----------



## MrHENRYTHEGAME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> If it is an apu + dedicated it is probably the same issue as above due to sourcing the mouse rendering to a different component there was a fix which you could use until AMD updates.
> It involved setting the mouse back to software rendering.


It is an APU + Dedicated GPU. Do you know where I can get this fix. I hate touching the hard part next to the touchpad and removing charger just to use the mouse well. Thanks


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHENRYTHEGAME*
> 
> It is an APU + Dedicated GPU. Do you know where I can get this fix. I hate touching the hard part next to the touchpad and removing charger just to use the mouse well. Thanks


Run magnify tool and set the zoom to 100 percent. It will force software render.


----------



## MrHENRYTHEGAME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Run magnify tool and set the zoom to 100 percent. It will force software render.


Wow that fix the issue. Hoping it won't return soon. Wrote a wall of text to AMD on 3 issues(brightness, frame pacing APU, mouse movement). Thanks


----------



## ShooterFX

Well now i am happy with these drivers. Even after clean install of Windows 8 and this driver and just bf3. BF3 kept on crashing. Well dont know if it was the reason but installed the newest firefox and now BF3 launches and i can play it and hell yes smoooth it is.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShooterFX*
> 
> Well now i am happy with these drivers. Even after clean install of Windows 8 and this driver and just bf3. BF3 kept on crashing. Well dont know if it was the reason but installed the newest firefox and now BF3 launches and i can play it and hell yes smoooth it is.


was it crashing in the browser window or the loading screen. Either way i had issues with 13.8 and ff until i updated adobe flash /shockwave/air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Run magnify tool and set the zoom to 100 percent. It will force software render.


also make sure its not forcing gpu render in ccc. what my friends 5800k 7670m was trying to do that lol. He has the bug though on the touchpad mouse but not his usb mouse. Anyone else tried an usb mouse?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHENRYTHEGAME*
> 
> Wow that fix the issue. Hoping it won't return soon. Wrote a wall of text to AMD on 3 issues(brightness, frame pacing APU, mouse movement). Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Run magnify tool and set the zoom to 100 percent. It will force software render.


Glad it is fixed for you enjoy the new driver









AMD will fix this issue in newer releases it will be fixed once the WHQL drops.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Think I'm going to do a fresh install of win 7 tonight and give 13.8 another try on the fresh install


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> was it crashing in the browser window or the loading screen. Either way i had issues with 13.8 and ff until i updated adobe flash /shockwave/air.
> also make sure its not forcing gpu render in ccc. what my friends 5800k 7670m was trying to do that lol. He has the bug though on the touchpad mouse but not his usb mouse. Anyone else tried an usb mouse?


How do I check GPU render status?
Thank you.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How do I check GPU render status?
> Thank you.


there a setting in the display part of ccc somewhere (on my x1200 laptop so i cant look it up) but its under the first 3-4 tabs and its called something like "Force gpu rendering". After i get off work ill try and post the correct path.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> there a setting in the display part of ccc somewhere (on my x1200 laptop so i cant look it up) but its under the first 3-4 tabs and its called something like "Force gpu rendering". After i get off work ill try and post the correct path.


At the moment I can only see GPU scaling, which is off btw.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> At the moment I can only see GPU scaling, which is off btw.


yea thats what was on his laptop. Are you having these issues with a usb mouse?


----------



## 7stars

yes, I think they are on the right way... the only issue with this beta and my config is that I can't enter Alt + Tab to minimize the window... is the same for you guys?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7stars*
> 
> yes, I think they are on the right way... the only issue with this beta and my config is that I can't enter Alt + Tab to minimize the window... is the same for you guys?


I'm able to Alt Tab, but i've just been playing dark souls. i'll try it other games.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> yea thats what was on his laptop. Are you having these issues with a usb mouse?


Yep, G400.


----------



## 7stars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I'm able to Alt Tab, but i've just been playing dark souls. i'll try it other games.


maybe... do you have a single monitor? I have two...

Ps.: nevermind... it was my keyboard


----------



## diggiddi

Guys I updated to this driver from 13.6 beta, it broke bf3, I lost control of player, he just kept walking forward, unfortunately whhen I uninstalled and went back to the old driver same thing is happening any ideas
how to fix this?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys I updated to this driver from 13.6 beta, it broke bf3, I lost control of player, he just kept walking forward, unfortunately whhen I uninstalled and went back to the old driver same thing is happening any ideas
> how to fix this?


Try a different keyboard and if it really is the driver use AMD uninstall tool or driver sweeper then reinstall 13.6/13.8.


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Guys I updated to this driver from 13.6 beta, it broke bf3, I lost control of player, he just kept walking forward, unfortunately whhen I uninstalled and went back to the old driver same thing is happening any ideas
> how to fix this?


did you try to just unplug and pulg the keyboard back in?


----------



## diggiddi

Ok will try the keyboard thing and let you know thx


----------



## diggiddi

I unplugged both mouse and Keyboard and it did not fix the problem on the older driver 13.6


----------



## TranquilTempest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHENRYTHEGAME*
> 
> Tell them on laptops APUs and APUs with Dual Graphics, the mouse gets jerky when the AC Charger is in. When on battery, no mouse choppyness
> 
> 
> 
> . It happiness on my Asus N56DP and that is a video of it not on my computer, but another person with the same problem.


That's almost certainly a problem with poor filtering in the charger and poor interference damping in the trackpad. Does this happen when you use an external mouse?


----------



## LavishB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I unplugged both mouse and Keyboard and it did not fix the problem on the older driver 13.6


Went through the same thing. Three installs using amds driver cleanup util got 13.8 working " ok " for me. Still have to restart once in a blue due to random stutter issues but games do seem a bit smoother on 13.8 once you get them working.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TranquilTempest*
> 
> That's almost certainly a problem with poor filtering in the charger and poor interference damping in the trackpad. Does this happen when you use an external mouse?


It is already solved it was a problem with the drivers rendering the mouse accel on the gpu instead of in software AMD is addressing the issue.


----------



## MrHENRYTHEGAME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> It is already solved it was a problem with the drivers rendering the mouse accel on the gpu instead of in software AMD is addressing the issue.


It isn't solved. You can't force software render as it resets after a restart or sleep. AMD has to fix this issue.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LavishB*
> 
> Went through the same thing. Three installs using amds driver cleanup util got 13.8 working " ok " for me. Still have to restart once in a blue due to random stutter issues but games do seem a bit smoother on 13.8 once you get them working.


Does AMD driver cleaner delete other drivers or just the display driver I have an AMD chipset mobo?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Does AMD driver cleaner delete other drivers or just the display driver I have an AMD chipset mobo?


All drivers.


----------



## CyberWolf575

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remedy*
> 
> i spent the past hour figuring this out, i had the same issue. i fixed it by removing the drivers (with the normal ati uninstaller) and just reinstalling. ULPS works for me now.


Yup, had that same issue and just doing a clean wipe with atiman and installing it fresh fixed it.

On the topic of stuttering, I am one of those people who actually noticed it in every game, that's why I gave away my second 7950 to my GF.
That being said, with the new drivers I took that card back from her for testing, and I have to say, even in games that I noticed HUGE micro stutter issues such as BF3 and Metro or even some MMO's, that stutter to my eye is completely gone now.
I couldn't be happier with the driver! I am planning on buying my gf a new card, since she doesn't game much, and just keeping the 7950 for my crossfire now!









I mean, once in a blue moon you'll still notice the micro-stutter, but it is SO RARE now, that honestly I couldn't care much for it. In 2-3 hours of gameplay, you'll notice it maybe twice for a split second. Which is nothing. That's maybe 1 second out of your 10,800 seconds of gameplay that you notice it.

There is still room for improvement, but this is a great step in the right direction! Can't wait until the next update comes around!

P.S. Now that I have crossfire and can run every game maxed out smooth as butter, I'm not sure I want to upgrade when the 9XXX series comes out, unless it is a HUGE improvement.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> All drivers.


So i'd have to go in and reinstall all the drivers again , thanks but no dice


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> So i'd have to go in and reinstall all the drivers again , thanks but no dice


It will remove anything that is part of the Catalyst. If its not part of it it will stay.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> It will remove anything that is part of the Catalyst. If its not part of it it will stay.


On an AMD board are you sure?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyberWolf575*
> 
> Yup, had that same issue and just doing a clean wipe with atiman and installing it fresh fixed it.
> 
> On the topic of stuttering, I am one of those people who actually noticed it in every game, that's why I gave away my second 7950 to my GF.
> That being said, with the new drivers I took that card back from her for testing, and I have to say, even in games that I noticed HUGE micro stutter issues such as BF3 and Metro or even some MMO's, that stutter to my eye is completely gone now.
> I couldn't be happier with the driver! I am planning on buying my gf a new card, since she doesn't game much, and just keeping the 7950 for my crossfire now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, once in a blue moon you'll still notice the micro-stutter, but it is SO RARE now, that honestly I couldn't care much for it. In 2-3 hours of gameplay, you'll notice it maybe twice for a split second. Which is nothing. That's maybe 1 second out of your 10,800 seconds of gameplay that you notice it.
> 
> There is still room for improvement, but this is a great step in the right direction! Can't wait until the next update comes around!
> 
> P.S. Now that I have crossfire and can run every game maxed out smooth as butter, I'm not sure I want to upgrade when the 9XXX series comes out, unless it is a HUGE improvement.


wow man really happy about your hapinnes lol... glad u are enjoying now your cards... u know i have a XFX7950 and depending on the 9950 performance... i will probably get a second XFX7950 that are now 240... and maybe 220maybe when new card comes into play to get CF


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> On an AMD board are you sure?


It'll only remove drivers associated with AMD Radeon graphics card, your motherboard, chipset, audio, SATA and others (if you've add-ons) will remain untouched if that's what you want to know.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> It'll only remove drivers associated with AMD Radeon graphics card, your motherboard, chipset, audio, SATA and others (if you've add-ons) will remain untouched if that's what you want to know.


Ok thanx for clearing that up, reps to all who gave correct feedback
I'm off to try to fix it


----------



## diggiddi

It worked, I just used the AMD uninstaller and reinstalled 13.8, BF3 is working fine now, thanks for all the help guys


----------



## JJ1217

Just to make sure this is clear with people : *DO A CLEAN UNINSTALL BEFORE INSTALLING THE DRIVERS*.

With my 7950 at 1200/1250 with my initial install of 13.8 (The old 13.6 beta 2 was cleared using ATIman), I got on Valley (8XAA 2560x1440 Ultra) 25.3 AVG, with 12.2 Min, and 45.1 Max. (13.6 Beta 2 was AVG 28.0)

After uninstalling my drivers using this guide by bradley:

http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-properly-uninstall-ati-amd-software-drivers-for-graphics-cards

My frames improved back to the point in which it was near my old 13.6 Beta 2 with an average of 27.2, keep in mind this was with 1175 mhz instead of the 1200 from before.


----------



## JJ1217

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJ1217*
> 
> Just to make sure this is clear with people : *DO A CLEAN UNINSTALL BEFORE INSTALLING THE DRIVERS*.
> 
> With my 7950 at 1200/1250 with my initial install of 13.8 (The old 13.6 beta 2 was cleared using ATIman), I got on Valley (8XAA 2560x1440 Ultra) 25.3 AVG, with 12.2 Min, and 45.1 Max. (13.6 Beta 2 was AVG 28.0)
> 
> After uninstalling my drivers using this guide by bradley:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/988215/how-to-properly-uninstall-ati-amd-software-drivers-for-graphics-cards
> 
> My frames improved back to the point in which it was near my old 13.6 Beta 2 with an average of 27.2, keep in mind this was with 1175 mhz instead of the 1200 from before.


Although Valley seems to be still littered with microstuttering on single GPU's (Mine has been going crazy from 40ms to around 160 constantly according to MSI AB, its also extremely visually obvious.)


----------



## CyberWolf575

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> wow man really happy about your hapinnes lol... glad u are enjoying now your cards... u know i have a XFX7950 and depending on the 9950 performance... i will probably get a second XFX7950 that are now 240... and maybe 220maybe when new card comes into play to get CF


Haha thanks man!







I hope that if you do end up getting another 7950 you'll enjoy it as much as me! Games are butter smooth. I love it.


----------



## wanderer000

How are Ati Drivers compared to Nvidia drivers nowadays? I've had 3 computers/laptops with Ati drivers and two with Nvidia drivers. But the computers with Nvidia drivers always seem to be a bit smoother and faster especially on boot-up. Those with Ati drivers seem to stutter every once in a while their Nvidia counterparts do not. I'm asking if they're getting better, because I was going to start saving up for an AMD/Ati themed build next.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHENRYTHEGAME*
> 
> It isn't solved. You can't force software render as it resets after a restart or sleep. AMD has to fix this issue.


I said that in my post read it again


----------



## zGunBLADEz

now dx9 support.

Nothing on downsampling workarounds yet?


----------



## Beat

I saw on TomsHardware and had from personal experience, my Sapphire xfire 7970 ref cards(under water) that my temps of my cards have increased, even under idle. Never use to go over 27' idle, now sitting in mid 30's and under load into the 50's where it never use to go over 45'c.

Anyone else? I'm going to reinstall and see.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> *now dx9 support.*
> 
> Nothing on downsampling workarounds yet?


DX9 support?


----------



## ShooterFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> was it crashing in the browser window or the loading screen. Either way i had issues with 13.8 and ff until i updated adobe flash /shockwave/air.
> also make sure its not forcing gpu render in ccc. what my friends 5800k 7670m was trying to do that lol. He has the bug though on the touchpad mouse but not his usb mouse. Anyone else tried an usb mouse?


Well it would start loading but as it wanted to switch to the game it would crash/hard freeze. I updated all "players" but no luck. The only way i can use 13.8 on BF3 is not to disable ULPS.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> DX9 support?


Plenty of games, some of them fairly demanding, still use a D3D 9 renderer and aren't helped by the first incarnation of AMD's frame pacing drivers.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beat*
> 
> I saw on TomsHardware and had from personal experience, my Sapphire xfire 7970 ref cards(under water) that my temps of my cards have increased, even under idle. Never use to go over 27' idle, now sitting in mid 30's and under load into the 50's where it never use to go over 45'c.
> 
> *Anyone else?* I'm going to reinstall and see.


No changes here. Overclocks are the same, fps in benching has stayed roughly the same as well. Temps are same as well.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beat*
> 
> I saw on TomsHardware and had from personal experience, my Sapphire xfire 7970 ref cards(under water) that my temps of my cards have increased, even under idle. Never use to go over 27' idle, now sitting in mid 30's and under load into the 50's where it never use to go over 45'c.
> 
> Anyone else? I'm going to reinstall and see.


MSI 7950 TwinFrozr Boost Crossfire here. Idle temps are a lot higher than they used to be.


----------



## MrHENRYTHEGAME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> I said that in my post read it again


But you said when the WHQL driver drops, how do you know that? They didn't even release the frame pacing for APUs. Their last WHQL driver was the 13.4, now we're in 13.8 beta..


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHENRYTHEGAME*
> 
> But you said when the WHQL driver drops, how do you know that? They didn't even release the frame pacing for APUs. Their last WHQL driver was the 13.4, now we're in 13.8 beta..


There will be a WHQL in some time and they already said that they are looking into it so it will be fixed in the next WHQL I don't see why it won't.


----------



## TripleTurbo

PC perspective reported diminished gains in frame by frame millisecond delta for triple gpu rigs compared with their dual gpu crossfire cousins. I'm going to run some tests to either validate or invalidate this analysis, though I'm very impressed with subjective, qualitative impressions thus far. Smoothness is improved immensely (7990 + 7970 @ 1100/1700) @ 2560 x 1440, but Id love to hear what other trifire members can report.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> No changes here. Overclocks are the same, fps in benching has stayed roughly the same as well. Temps are same as well.


Same for me mine are under water tho so im not gonna notice much in idle temps.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Plenty of games, some of them fairly demanding, still use a D3D 9 renderer and aren't helped by the first incarnation of AMD's frame pacing drivers.


this.
DX9 still kicking strong there is a bunch games that use it. Specially mostly all of the SIM racers I play.


----------



## jerrolds

If doing a fresh install - do i need to still download the newest CAPs?


----------



## theoneofgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerrolds*
> 
> If doing a fresh install - do i need to still download the newest CAPs?


No.


----------



## Espionage724

Quick concern. I keep hearing about how Windows 8.1 users wanting to try this driver should grab an older driver folder and drop it on-top of the 13.8 drivers.

Isn't this essentially just giving you the older 13.1** branch drivers (with no frame pacing/other improvements from the 13.200 branch)? Sure you might have the Frame Pacing option in CCC, but isn't this just because of you installing the new CCC (as in, ticking the option doesn't do anything since the drivers don't support it)?


----------



## Baghi

Actually some users have reported that these drivers worked for them out-of-the-box on Windows 8.1, so you might be one more lucky person if that works out for you. Just give them a go.


----------



## jerrolds

Whatever you do - do NOT use the ATI uninstall utility - it will mess up your Windows. At least save a restore point before using it.


----------



## Baghi

I used ATI Uninstall Utility on Windows 8, no problems here whatsoever. It in fact brought back those "generic" drivers which you normally don't get with just a simple uninstall.


----------



## jerrolds

I meant for windows 8.1 - multiple reports (including me) where using ati uninstall causes problems with power options and other weird glitches


----------



## EliteReplay

getting better smooth gameplay on bf3.


----------



## jeffro37

I have windows 7, but i use the uninstaller every time. Probably a dozen times now. No problems with it. Also still getting smooth game play from this new driver.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Maybe the uninstaller messes up computers with amd cpus?


----------



## jerrolds

I think its just Windows 8 (or 8.1), cuz i have an i7 2600k. Googling around should have more answers - i think theres a thread on OCN actually

Found it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1350750/win-8-users-warning-about-amd-uninstallation-utility


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Maybe the uninstaller messes up computers with amd cpus?


Nah, I have a 8320 and i've used the driver utility several times for my rig and an Intel rig my brother has. Both Win 7, i'm guessing it's a Windows 8 issue.


----------



## Baghi

Spot on! I was having some issues related to my admin rights and network settings since a while now (no other performance or game related problem). I used this Utility, didn't know it's because of this.

I've issues with power settings as mentioned in above linked thread.
I can not share a folder with others.
I can not make changes or create new accounts in the in the User Accounts.
I can not disable or view properties of my Ethernet.

See these screenshots:




Another reason to reinstall my OS. lol


----------



## Espionage724

I can't exactly recall, but I could of sworn I ran AMD's program under Windows 7 even and found myself unable to boot. No idea what the uninstaller does, but I just avoid it for now.

I've tried this uninstaller here, and it seems to do it's intended purpose nicely, is light-weight (no install needed), free, and no bs (no OpenCandy/spyware/etc.). Source code for it is even available









Works great on Windows 8.1 Preview (and other Windows-based OS's i'm sure; only tested personally on 8.1 Preview). Pretty much the only driver sweeper (for AMD/ATI and NVIDIA) I'd recommend currently.

Is there any definite way to install these drivers on 8.1 yet? I'm 99% sure that the current method going around (drag the 8.1 Preview driver folder onto the 13.8 beta driver folder) is using the older driver files, and is essentially useless (unless you only want a newer CCC or other stuff I guess; frame pacing itself won't work though unless the code existed back on the 13.150 driver branch). Kind of wondering why the driver folder drop "method" is even suggested...


----------



## Baghi

I'm willing to go through the hassle of installing Windows from the scratch. Sync'ing is easier than ever nowadays, you can sync your settings (thanks to M$), browser settings, bookmarks (thanks too Google) and literally everything so no problems doing that. Majority might find it annoying though.


----------



## nabokovfan87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Maybe the uninstaller messes up computers with amd cpus?


never had an issue and I used the old and new one. AMD mono AMD CPU and AMD GPU. zero issues. stop blaming AMD for Asus/gigabytes problems.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabokovfan87*
> 
> never had an issue and I used the old and new one. AMD mono AMD CPU and AMD GPU. zero issues. stop blaming AMD for Asus/gigabytes problems.


this lol i get driver display driver crashes after i installed asus monitoring SW called AI suite. Anyone else run into this? i guess before i rebooted i installed java and adobe flash/shockwave/air/reader as well...


----------



## Destrto

The ASUS AI suite is mostly bloatware. If you installed everything within the suite, you kinda asked for problems. No offence. But I have Fan Xpert installed and I havent had any issues whatsoever with 13.8.

Used ATI uninstaller as well as Driver Cleaner Pro in Safe mode to uninstall previous drivers. It seems like most of these glitches with the 13.8 drivers are from other softwares' driver issues, interference or whatever.

AMD FX-8120 along with 2 XFX 6850's.


----------



## Espionage724

Anyone have any problem with no Switchable Graphics menu on mobility? Specifically AMD Dual Graphics hardware?


----------



## Darklyric

Yea i know its just i like the thermal monitors and volt monitor. wish there was a way to just get those and nothing else...


----------



## bossie2000

Seems like some of you have problems installing these new beta.I'f always install the new driver on top of the older one and never had a single issue.With this new 13.8 i definitely see a improvment.Bioshock i can play now on ultra with 8x aa.Grid 2 is butter now and so yes the most games i tried is working great.Love my 7850 at 1080p.Greetings.


----------



## MrHENRYTHEGAME

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espionage724*
> 
> Anyone have any problem with no Switchable Graphics menu on mobility? Specifically AMD Dual Graphics hardware?


Not me but I uninstalled the AMD APU-gets-no-frame-pacing-fix cause black screen occurs when game crashes, cant do anything to get my desktop back, taskbar won't even make me close,


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Yea i know its just i like the thermal monitors and volt monitor. wish there was a way to just get those and nothing else...


You can. When you download the AI Suite from the site, or from the CD, just let it launch and select the programs specifically you want to install.


----------



## clerick

I have a problem with these drivers where if I go to bed and leave the pc on when I come back and try to play a game the performance is absolutely crap. Like DOTA2 will get 40fps even when both my gpus are ocd and this lasts until i reboot the pc which in turn returns the proper performance.


----------



## riscorpian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> I have a problem with these drivers where if I go to bed and leave the pc on when I come back and try to play a game the performance is absolutely crap. Like DOTA2 will get 40fps even when both my gpus are ocd and this lasts until i reboot the pc which in turn returns the proper performance.


That's awfully unusual. You sure it's the driver causing that? If so, any idea why? Any signs of a memory leak with anything or the likes? How about this: does closing and restarting the Catalyst Control Center fix it as well?


----------



## Destrto

That could possibly be caused by certain power saving features within Windows.


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riscorpian*
> 
> That's awfully unusual. You sure it's the driver causing that? If so, any idea why? Any signs of a memory leak with anything or the likes? How about this: does closing and restarting the Catalyst Control Center fix it as well?


Doesn't seem to be any memory leaks that I notice. It only started happening after i installed the 13.8s and even after a full uninstall/reinstall it still seems to do it. It's like the clocks are stuck in lower power mode ingame despite the fact that msi afterburner shows the correct clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> That could possibly be caused by certain power saving features within Windows.


Not sure what I can do. I set the power mode to full performance and disabled windows screen turn off (but somehow my monitors still turn off after extended periods of time).


----------



## Destrto

Check to see if your monitors have their own power off function. The TV that I use as my monitor has this, I had to disable it within the TV's own settings.

Also, go in to the Windows power settings where you changed it to performance mode, and manually turn off "Turn off Hard Disk After..." That could be a possibility of performance being so much lower. Some programs have a hard time reinitializing after sleep mode or similar low power states without a full restart.

Also, you may have to reapply and save your settings in MSI Afterburner. I had a few cases where reinstalling drivers would seem to lock my clock settings at default when Afterburner still registered my overclocks as in effect.


----------



## MrHENRYTHEGAME

AMD 13.8 Beta 2 Drivers has been released.

Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta2 Driver for Windows:

Saints Row 4: Performance improves up to 25% at 1920x1280 with Ultra settings enabled
Splinter Cell Blacklist: Performance improves up to 9% at 2560x1600 with Ultra settings enabled
Final Fantasy XIV: Improves single GPU and CrossFire performance
Van Helsing: Fixes image quality issues when enabling Anti-Aliasing through the AMD Catalyst Control Center
Far Cry 3 / Far Cry 3 Blood Dragon: Resolve corruption when enabling Anti-Aliasing through the Catalyst Control Center
RIPD: Improves single GPU performance
Minimum: Improves CrossFire performance
Castlevania Lords of Shadow: Improves CrossFire performance
CrossFire: Frame Pacing feature - includes improved performance in World of Warcraft, Sniper Elite, Watch Dogs, and Tomb Raider
Doom 3 BFG: Corruption issues have been resolved

Known Issues of The AMD Catalyst 13.8 Beta2 Driver for Windows:

CrossFire configurations (when used in combination with Overdrive) can result in the secondary GPU usage running at 99%
Enabling CrossFire can result in the PCI-e bus speed for the secondary GPU being reported as x1
Bioshock Infinite: New DLC can cause system hangs with Frame Pacing enabled - disable frame pacing for this title to resolve

---- And by looking at the release notes, APU Dual Graphics for desktop and mobility don't seem to have the frame pacing option. Please AMD


----------



## iamhollywood5

Beta2 and still no fix for the 2nd card running at 1x and 99%... Oh AMD, how you test my patience...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Beta2 and still no fix for the *2nd card running at 1x* and 99%...


It is not running at x1, it is being _reported_ as x1.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Beta2 and still no fix for the 2nd card running at 1x and 99%... Oh AMD, how you test my patience...


disable ulps will fix the 99% issue i always disable ulps when i install new drivers causes more problems for me then its worth when you have 2 cards.


----------



## magicase

Is it a must to disable ULPS for CF setup? I'm getting a 7990 very soon and I would like to know if it does help.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Is it a must to disable ULPS for CF setup? I'm getting a 7990 very soon and I would like to know if it does help.


Could try it on and off for me i get best results with it off and my cards still idle and drop their voltages.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhollywood5*
> 
> Beta2 and still no fix for the 2nd card running at 1x and 99%... Oh AMD, how you test my patience...


As mentioned it is running at 16x but will be seen as 1x.


----------



## PvtHudson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> I have a problem with these drivers where if I go to bed and leave the pc on when I come back and try to play a game the performance is absolutely crap. Like DOTA2 will get 40fps even when both my gpus are ocd and this lasts until i reboot the pc which in turn returns the proper performance.


Have the same problem. If you're using MSI Afterburner, turn that off and turn it back on. That somehow fixes it for me.


----------



## theoneofgod

The fix for GPU2 running at 99% is disable overdrive and any overclock you have. Tested, works fine. At least AMD acknowledges the bug, so it should be fixed. UPLS makes so much sense with a multi-GPU setup without bugs that is.


----------



## Darklyric

Anyone else getting 8 cores utilized on bf3 after this driver....


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Anyone else getting 8 cores utilized on bf3 after this driver....


On my Intel quad with hyper threading I usually only saw 6 threads being used if I opened task manager and watched it. The other 2 threads were barely used.

I don't think it's the driver update that has anything to do with this and more with you'r OS spreading the load out. I bet if you disabled 2 cores in your BIOS you wouldn't see more than a 2-3 FPS drop.


----------



## Darklyric

Yes it was 6 before and now its 8 at 60%-80% load with a nice jump in fps on my cf(after i got the glitches worked out) and butter smooth evne before any ocing. Weird







Ill try c3 and see if it using 8 now too

Fps jump was around 10-15 on fraps too even weirder


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuivamaa*
> 
> This driver causes an issue on Darksiders, movie cutscenes are cut in half (pun not intended) ,with only lower half being visible. Game itself is unaffected.


A bump, but this is NOT a driver bug. It's a bug with a Microsoft update. Uninstall "KB2803821" and you'll get full screen movies again. This was apparently a "security update" for windows media player, that decided to break more than just this game.


----------



## Kuivamaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> A bump, but this is NOT a driver bug. It's a bug with a Microsoft update. Uninstall "KB2803821" and you'll get full screen movies again. This was apparently a "security update" for windows media player, that decided to break more than just this game.


Yes,someone pointed that earlier.


----------



## Ghost12

I have system restarts at the end of bf3 rounds randomly on this driver, never in game. I am going to have to back a beta. This is no good, if I also try change graphics settings in game in tomb raider will give restart.


----------



## skydeaner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espionage724*
> 
> I can't exactly recall, but I could of sworn I ran AMD's program under Windows 7 even and found myself unable to boot. No idea what the uninstaller does, but I just avoid it for now.
> 
> I've tried this uninstaller here, and it seems to do it's intended purpose nicely, is light-weight (no install needed), free, and no bs (no OpenCandy/spyware/etc.). Source code for it is even available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Works great on Windows 8.1 Preview (and other Windows-based OS's i'm sure; only tested personally on 8.1 Preview). Pretty much the only driver sweeper (for AMD/ATI and NVIDIA) I'd recommend currently.
> 
> Is there any definite way to install these drivers on 8.1 yet? I'm 99% sure that the current method going around (drag the 8.1 Preview driver folder onto the 13.8 beta driver folder) is using the older driver files, and is essentially useless (unless you only want a newer CCC or other stuff I guess; frame pacing itself won't work though unless the code existed back on the 13.150 driver branch). Kind of wondering why the driver folder drop "method" is even suggested...


Word. Anyone have an actually functional method?


----------



## Destrto

I use the ATI built in uninstaller from the Driver pack, then run Driver Cleaner Pro (free) within Safemode. After booting into Windows Normally, I install the new driver pack, Express method. Has worked flawlessly every time for me personally.


----------



## gkolarov

I am trying the new game Rome Total War 2 and i found that with one card everything is ok, but with cross i have multiple problems: the game works slow and the tectures are flickering and does not visualize correctly . Maybe is something from the driver ?


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> I am trying the new game Rome Total War 2 and i found that with one card everything is ok, but with cross i have multiple problems: the game works slow and the tectures are flickering and does not visualize correctly . Maybe is something from the driver ?


DX9 or DX10/11


----------



## dipanzan

Hey guys anyone using this driver with HD5850? I'd probably get one today, and I've been out of touch with AMD drivers for quite a while. Should I download this one, or is an older revision recommended?

Thanks.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dipanzan*
> 
> Hey guys anyone using this driver with HD5850? I'd probably get one today, and I've been out of touch with AMD drivers for quite a while. Should I download this one, or is an older revision recommended?
> 
> Thanks.


Dont install it for HD 5850.


----------



## dipanzan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dont install it for HD 5850.


Oh, okay.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dont install it for HD 5850.


And why is that


----------



## gkolarov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> DX9 or DX10/11


DX11


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gkolarov*
> 
> DX11


That os strange it should do for those titels might be something elae or the particular game
Having issues.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> And why is that


HD 5850 dont like Beta drivers in general. I had problems with them, my friend had to reinstall Windows because of them. Nothing good will come with Beta drivers in a old card like HD 5850.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> HD 5850 dont like Beta drivers in general. I had problems with them, my friend had to reinstall Windows because of them. Nothing good will come with Beta drivers in a old card like HD 5850.


Thing is, that the card is supported, so there should be no big issues, unluckily it seems that it is not the case.


----------



## Opcode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dont install it for HD 5850.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> HD 5850 dont like Beta drivers in general. I had problems with them, my friend had to reinstall Windows because of them. Nothing good will come with Beta drivers in a old card like HD 5850.


Both beta drivers ran smooth with my HD 5870. So there can't be that much of an issue with the HD 5850.


----------



## Darklyric

I say try it and if you have issues drop back to 13.6 or 13.4. Its so easy to wipe bad drivers now with amds tool especially if you running on a intel motherboard and dont have to reinstall chipset/usb driver ect.


----------

